# WWE Superstar/Diva Releases All Discussions Here



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

.....



> WWE has come to terms on the release of Melina Perez as of today, August 5, 2011. WWE wishes Melina the best in all her future endeavors.





> WWE has come to terms on the release of Chris Masters as of today, August 5, 2011. WWE wishes Chris the best in all of his future endeavors.





> WWE has come to terms on the release of Vladimir Kozlov as of today, August 5, 2011. WWE wishes Vladimir the best in all of his future endeavors.





> WWE has come to terms on the release of David Hart Smith as of today, August 5, 2011. WWE wishes David the best in all of his future endeavors.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Melina Released*


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Melina Released*



MMN said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/melina-released
> 
> 
> :lmao
> ...


morrison should quit anyway


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Melina Released*

Holy crap!! Ohh well, she has been like nothing recently.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Melina Released*

finally


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Melina Released*

THANK YOU VINCE! THANK YOU VINCE!


can't wait til Morrison quits like the whipped *** he is. :lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Melina Released*

What has she done now lol?

Is this part of CM Punk's new contract?

Which of the 25 other latina divas is going to get more facetime now? Rover Mendes?

So many questions. JoMo doesn't have the balls to quit btw.


----------



## Itzvan (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Melina Released*

not surprising. more to come I bet.


----------



## Dirk Pepper (Mar 27, 2006)

*Gail Kim Quits.*

Source: http://www.gerweck.net/2011/08/05/wwe-diva-i-officially-quit-wwe/



> Gail Kim via Twitter:
> 
> Hey I just wanted every1 to know that I officially quit WWE on monday. So thank u wwe fans! This won’t be the last u see of me. Love u guys


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Melina Released*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> What has she done now?
> 
> Which of the 25 other latina divas is going to get more facetime now? Rover Mendes?
> 
> JoMo doesn't have the balls to quit btw.


Morrison is Melina's bitch. If she wants him to quit then he will.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Melina Released*

Lol'd

Expect her to go to TNA.

Probably followed by Morrison.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Melina Released*

not surprised as of lately, especially when she made her comeback on a taped raw and no one cared lolz


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Melina Released*


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Gail Kim Quits.*

Good on her. She was white hot after the run in TNA and WWE did literally not a single thing with her for the last few years.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Vladimir Kozlov released!*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/vladimir-kozlov-released



> WWE has come to terms on the release of Vladimir Kozlov as of today, August 5, 2011. WWE wishes Vladimir the best in all of his future endeavors.


Another one bites the dust :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Melina Released*

Oh crap. This means Melina goes to TNA and takes time away from Winter. Do not want.


----------



## Itzvan (Oct 8, 2010)

*Koslov released*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/vladimir-kozlov-released

WWE has come to terms on the release of Vladimir Kozlov as of today, August 5, 2011. WWE wishes Vladimir the best in all of his future endeavors.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Melina Released*

if I was Morrison I would quit as it just means more time off to fuck Batista and Mike Knox behind his back while Morrison is on the road. not that she didn't do it right in his face before.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Melina Released*

Vladimir Kozlov and Gail Kim also today.

Should probably make a "Release" thread for today. Since they keep on coming!


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Gail Kim Quits.*

bad ;(


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Gail Kim Quits.*

The divas division has improved twice today!


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Melina Released*

How did you guys manage to turn this into another Morrison hate topic? How pathetic.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Gail Kim Quits.*

Lol so she's going back to get buried by ex WWE crap in TNA. That's better. They're just ten years older so she'll have no one to hang out with. I see where she's coming from but man, to leave a cozy job in the E just sounds crazy. It's probably because she's not well-liked backstage because people talk about her like a goddess and bury all the other divas (for the most part)


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Another WWE superstar released*

He gets a match on NXT, he gets a match on Superstars, now he gets released?

http://www.wwe.com/inside/vladimir-kozlov-released


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Koslov released*



Itzvan said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/vladimir-kozlov-released
> 
> WWE has come to terms on the release of Vladimir Kozlov as of today, August 5, 2011. WWE wishes Vladimir the best in all of his future endeavors.


first jomos slut now this douche. i am so devastated


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Melina Released*

Shocking. This is what happens when you start a twitter war against WWE.

However, TNA would love to welcome Melina and John Morrison to their roster.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Melina Released*

Dumb fucks. Of course they would fire the most talented diva today.


----------



## Itzvan (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Koslov released*

JTG soon.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Melina Released*

JoMo is gunna pull a lashley.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Melina Released*

Zack Ryder's dad is gonna be heartbroken.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Koslov released*

Can't say i'm surpised.


----------



## Master Blaster (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Melina Released*

Why are so many people happy about this? Because of the heat, she supposedly got Morrison into before Wrestlemania?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Another WWE superstar released*

Not surprised, he was reduced to a jobber after WM27.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Gail Kim Quits.*

Who gives a shit?


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Vladimir Kozlov released!*

Damn lol. He wasn't that bad I thought. Sure he was stiff and rough in the ring, but he could've been used better. Maybe team him with Alex Kozlov from FcW, or Alexander Rusev. But eh, not a big loss.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Koslov released*

That actually sucks tbh. He was quite a good comedical character.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Gail Kim Quits.*

im disappoint


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Melina Released*

Eve Marie Torres
WWE just lost two amazing divas. Melina and gail i have nothing but nice things to say about you both. Thank you for the memories. Love you both so much!!!!


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Melina Released*

Clearly her twitter petition to get more screentime has went well

:lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Melina isn't going to TNA. the top bitch in TNA hates her.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Melina doesn't bother me. She's cute, can wrestle a little, and doesn't have an annoying screech all her matches. How will this effect Jo-Mo?

WWE cut Melina, Who is next?


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

I do hope JoMo stays...


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Koslov released*

Sad, really. I really liked this guy. Ever since HBK beat his undefeated streak and took all the air out of him, he's been a comedy act. He picked up on how to do silly American comedy pretty well. Too bad, though.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

morrison is gonna knock over some shelves now.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Gail Kim Quits.*



VikesRule_HBK said:


> Lol so she's going back to get buried by ex WWE crap in TNA. That's better. They're just ten years older so she'll have no one to hang out with. I see where she's coming from but man, to leave a cozy job in the E just sounds crazy. It's probably because she's not well-liked backstage because people talk about her like a goddess and bury all the other divas (for the most part)



she is like a diva legend in TNA.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Chris Masters released as well :lmao http://wwe.me/5WhGU

WHO'S NEXT!?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Masters released ! so is Kozlov. and Gail Kim too ??


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

MMN said:


> Chris Masters released as well :lmao http://wwe.me/5WhGU
> 
> WHO'S NEXT!?


Melina, Gail, Kozlov, and now Masters?

Next? Definitely JTG.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man. Kozlov, Melina, Gail and Masters gone. Superstars will just be recaps now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol somewhere in Long Island Zack Ryder is cacking his pants hiding under his bed


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Clearup ftw


----------



## Master Blaster (Jul 14, 2011)

scrilla said:


> Melina isn't going to TNA. the top bitch in TNA hates her.


Who do you mean? Velvet Sky?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i hope hawkins gets fired for he can go to roh


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

Hope Kim saved her money, since that was the only reason she came back in the first place. Sure we'll see her back in TNA soon.

Masters' getting fired sucks though since he had improved a lot in the past year and deserved more.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I love how people act shocked when these useless fucks get released.

They are released for a reason. They are not good enough and are never on tv. Thus wwe are paying them money for nothing. Makes sense to get them off the pay load.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

scrilla said:


> Melina isn't going to TNA. the top bitch in TNA hates her.


This gives me great hope. I'm going to be really pissed at you if she does go to TNA, scrilla.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Not suprised about Melina tbh. I see Hawkins and JTG getting released next


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

They just got got


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

JTG & Tyler Reks will be next.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Trimming the Kozlov/Masters.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Wasn't Masters on the commercial for Summerslam though? Or did I imagine this?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

JTG, Hawkins, Tyler Reks and DH Smith to go next?


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

It's about damn time Miss Botchamania Melina was released. That should have happened YEARS ago.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

john morrison is in a tough place

he either goes because he's melinas bitch

or

he stays and gets dumped by melina


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ them writing "Chris Master" not "Chris Masters" on the website. At least give him that.

It's a shame credible midcarders couldn't be made out of Masters and Kozlov. Masters especially. These guys that came in on big pushes that they pulled the plug on (Masters, Kozlov, Carlito) are all disappearing some years after their original push.

Is this were Swagger and Barrett are going to be in 2013?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Master Blaster said:


> Who do you mean? Velvet Sky?


Mickie James


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Damn, i can't say that i'm disappointed, Melina was talented and Masters was really improving. Cant say i didn't see it coming though.:no:


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

Masters getting released is a joke. He should of been US/IC champ by now. He's improved so much.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> john morrison is in a tough place
> 
> he either goes because he's melinas bitch
> 
> ...


He should man up and dump that whore.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i changed my mind, DON'T FIRE HAWKINS


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

how the fuck does rosa still have a job? she must have good table manners


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

hope that piece of shit morrison leaves with melina.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> john morrison is in a tough place
> 
> he either goes because he's melinas bitch
> 
> ...


or he just lets Melina run around on the indys and fuck the entire lockerroom for payoffs while he jobs to R-Truth until his inevitable release.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i changed my mind, DON'T FIRE HAWKINS


"Things Vince McMahon will never say."


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

TheReverend said:


> hope that piece of shit morrison leaves with melina.


Fingers crossed!



scrilla said:


> or he just lets Melina run around on the indys and fuck the entire lockerroom for payoffs while he jobs to R-Truth until his inevitable release.


:lmao


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

MMN said:


> He should man up and dump that whore.


please, melina has a bigger penis than morrison


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Man. Kozlov, Melina, Gail and Masters gone. Superstars will just be recaps now.


And yet JTG somehow survives. Amazing.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

I fear for Primo and Tyler Reks, they gotta be in the firing line here.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Chavo, Kozlov, Masters all gone. I wonder if this means they bring up new stars or start putting NXT Talent on RAW/Smackdown..

Probably not, that would be too easy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hahahahahaha, Melina got got. About fucking time, with a capitol T. Please quit now Morrison, you worthless turd.

Not surprised about Kozlov or Masters either. Funny, just a couple months ago there was a thread about pushing Masters and I said they'd fire him before they gave him a push. Too true.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

So far can't say I'm suprised with any of these releases.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Really?! Wow! I'm pretty surprised to see Melina get released! She was awesome! I'm also kind of surprised to see Masters and Kozlov get released toO! Masters had a lot of potential if you ask me. 

How long until we see Melina in TNA? I give it until the end of the year.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

More cuts pls


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Chris Masters released right after I finished watching Elimination Chamber 2006 where Masters was pretty good. Really hoped that they would do something with him. _Superstars_ might end up being canceled now, they might have some plans to trim down the number of wrestlers. And I'm not surprised at which divas left.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So long, DH Smith. http://www.wwe.com/inside/david-hart-smith-released


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i changed my mind, DON'T FIRE HAWKINS


Hope you are emotionally preapred to see the guy in your avatar's name on the list today.

I'm not saying he sucks (he's quite good) but, come on, he's in the lowest level on the talent totem.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Masters was a release bound to happen.

Fingers crossed for Mahal, Alicia and Hornswoggle.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If there are more to come I assume it will be DH Smith.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

"OH MY GOD! WHAT ARE CHRIS PERFECT, DIMITRI KOLESLAW AND MYLYNA DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE TAZ!?!?!?!?!?!?"


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

The day isn't through yet, JTG is probably next. Chyeah


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> So long, DH Smith. http://www.wwe.com/inside/david-hart-smith-released


:lmao YES!!!

I called it!


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Damn their on a roll.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> If there are more to come I assume it will be DH Smith.


Repped.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Gail quit too? Hahaha wow.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Ahh people losing their jobs shouldn't be this funny.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

So THIS is the "post-Wrestlemania cuts" that we anticipated a couple months ago but never actually got?

HHH should claim responsibility in a storyline, saying they were too low for him to bury in an actual match against him, so he just buried them out of jobs instead...


----------



## JoHnNy^NiTrO (Jun 7, 2007)

Firing one of their most talented Divas, with all the useless model they have. Bad decision. 
She aint an angel, but at least she's one of the best @ what she's doing. 
Layla's my last hope. ((


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmm, I hope they keep Hawkins and Reks but both of them staying might be a longshot. Hopefully they release Hornswoggle.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> So long, DH Smith. http://www.wwe.com/inside/david-hart-smith-released


This is the first one i've been unsurprised with. I thought Masters would have been safe and survived the chop.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow, I forgot DH Smith was even on the roster. Nothing of value lost there, he truly didn't live up to the hype from his debut years ago.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

YOU HAPPY NOW ????!!!! ALL THE PEOPLE WHO WERE WONDERING WHEN THE ANNUAL CUTS WERE COMING WELL ITS HERE DAMNIT !!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

CM Punk to cut an epic promo on all his new buddies getting released Monday.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> So long, DH Smith. http://www.wwe.com/inside/david-hart-smith-released


Damn, guessing they're canceling _Superstars _now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Angle my ass.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I guess these releases are done just to make room for a flood of new NXT rookies. I'm sure Teddy, Jr will not be on the chopping block but I'm getting so worried for some reason. :sad:


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

I personally dont find it that funny that people are losing thier jobs in this economy, particually when they are low level carders, with a morgage and kids to feed...


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

hope dat superhero d. bryan is next


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

MoneyStax said:


> Damn, guessing they're canceling _Superstars _now?


Please. Like DH Smith ever made it on to Superstars.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't see them getting rid of Superstars. They might just have to switch up the talent that's on there.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like it will be JTG next.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

the uso's aren't safe.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Trent Berretta to be cut next?


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a bad feeling tyler reks and curt hawkins are going to be released


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Out with Kozlov in with Titus O'Neil...so nothing's changed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Melina gone. Not surprised. 

Gail Kim gone. Not surprised. 

Chris Masters gone. Not surprised. 

Vladamir Kozlov gone. Well Zach Ryder took his place as Santino's partner, and that was the last thread he had really.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Really hope they release Johnny Curtis just because it'd be hilarious.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

DH Smith gone as well.


----------



## Master Blaster (Jul 14, 2011)

scrilla said:


> Mickie James


Thanks. I didn't know they dislike each other.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

lic05 said:


> Hope you are emotionally preapred to see the guy in your avatar's name on the list today.
> 
> I'm not saying he sucks (he's quite good) but, come on, he's in the lowest level on the talent totem.


Given that Beretta is only 24 I can't see them releasing him, he does a fairly good job being squashed as well


----------



## Manix (Apr 23, 2003)

Melina to TNA in 90 days.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

GreenDay13745 said:


> Got a bad feeling tyler reks and curt hawkins are going to be released


Hope not.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Those who mocked Zack for his efforts to get over need to realise now that if it WASN'T for Z TLIS he'd be almost certainly on today's list.


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

DH Smith has been future endeavored


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

This is madness!

More WWE Cuts!


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

If Hornswoggle stays while Masters goes, it will be a travesty. I don't care that he's an NXT pro, he's just a terrible, terrible character.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm sorry to both of you guys that watch Superstars.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

nemesisdivina said:


> Looks like it will be JTG next.


JTG is still in the WWE wtf.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol @ Zack Ryder getting fired. he's been prominently featured on both shows. he's not going anywhere.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Baretta was already released wasn't he? I got Hawkins and the Usos going next.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Apex said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Ahh people losing their jobs shouldn't be this funny.


So true. I feel terrible for laughing but the way they're just rolling in one after the other is hilarious. I have the weird image of them all in a line waiting to get called into Vince's office for a "YOU'REEEEEEE FIRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDD."


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

please keep nattie.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol at Gail saying she quit herself... sure.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This will either go two ways for Morrison. I have a strong feeling that what was truly holding him back as far as being considered as a possible main eventer was his relationship with Melina. Morrison will now either finally get his push (unfortunately) OR he will follow Melina and quit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mister Hands said:


> So long, DH Smith. http://www.wwe.com/inside/david-hart-smith-released


I still remember a couple years ago, somebody on here said Harry Smith was gonna be the next Cena. 

:lmao


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

It's not really funny that people are losing jobs is it? To us they're just on tv but in reality they have families to keep and feed. I feel sorry for absolutely anyone who gets fired today as they're losing what is almost certain to be their biggest ever payday.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Fearing for Tyler Reks at the moment, Masters was on House shows recently as a last huzzah it seems. Reks was doing the same.


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

Why can't hornswoggle be fired?


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Next person will either be Hawkins, Reks, Primo or JTG.

Barreta might just survive the cuts due to being only 24. Saying that, I thought Masters would survive the cuts.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I still remember a couple years ago, somebody on here said Harry Smith was gonna be the next Cena.
> 
> :lmao


He had all of the tools!


Which will help him out now as a journeyman carpenter.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Rosa should be next.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Nitro, Mercury and Melina to go to TNA


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I will be shocked if Morrison is staying now. Especially how his return has been nothing but losing.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Amber B said:


> This will either go two ways for Morrison. I have a strong feeling that what was truly holding him back as far as being considered as a possible main eventer was his relationship with Melina. Morrison will now either finally get his push (unfortunately) OR he will follow Melina and quit.


Why doesn't he just bangs Kelly Kelly like the rest of the roster?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't want Tyson Kidd released, DH Smith is gone, I don't want Kidd gone too cause he's very talented.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''You can't fire me! I quit!''


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Berretta is still in WWE


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

shitCan the fucking leprachaun !!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

lic05 said:


> Why doesn't he just bangs Kelly Kelly like the rest of the roster?


Please. His best bet is to bang Punk.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't want Tyson Kidd released, DH Smith is gone, I don't want Kidd gone too cause he's very talented.


Agreed, Kidd needs to be moved up onto the US/IC scene.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

John Cena next to go..


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

I can see Primo going.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> please keep nattie.


they just did an angle with her on tongights Smackdown so i think she is safe


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Their is only one person following these cuts more than anybody. Dixie Carter.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

In a state of shock.

I've never felt as attached to a wrestler in my ten years of watching as I have Melina. Say what you will about her, but you can't deny the woman's passion.

I do hope that this doesn't put any kind of strain on her relationship with John, and I absolutely wish her the best in everything she does. Likewise with the other wrestlers who were given their releases today.

Thank You Melina Nava Pérez. Unquestionably one of the most accomplished wrestler to have ever set foot in a WWE ring, and a great loss.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> I will be shocked if Morrison is staying now. Especially how his return has been nothing but losing.


Really? Morrison's a regular on both shows at the moment, of course he'll stay. He'd be a fool if he left.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe the reason Morrison has jobbed since his return is because WWE knew Melina was getting released and they want him to quit?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Hogan just texted Bischoff. "60 Days and we can have'em brother! Much love. HH."


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

bboy said:


> I love how people act shocked when these useless fucks get released.
> 
> They are released for a reason. They are not good enough and are never on tv. Thus wwe are paying them money for nothing. Makes sense to get them off the pay load.


It's not the superstars or divas fault that the WWE doesn't use them right. Melina did was incredible in the ring and then she turned heel and the WWE stopped using her...it seemed like backstage problems was the reason for her release which is crazy since Melina isn't the first person with the backstage problems. When you got a guy like Bret Hart noticing how amazing Melina is in the ring then it's time for WWE to open their eyes....as they never seem to do.

Gail Kim was good as well, not her fault the WWE didn't know how to use her.

With the divas it's always a push and then push down. I think all the divas should leave since WWE only make a joke out of them. I think all of the divas has what it takes to get better and put on a great quality match but WWE just doesn't allow them too, they just put then in 2 minute matches. 

They let Victoria go, Mickie James go....so many good divas go so it's WWE fault.
__________

Chris Masters always had some great potential but WWE doesn't ever notice it, I hope someone else does.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

laugh-out-loud said:


> In a state of shock.
> 
> I've never felt as attached to a wrestler in my ten years of watching as I have Melina. Say what you will about her, but you can't deny the woman's passion.
> 
> ...


LMFAO HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope Kozlov goes to TNA.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Hogan just texted Bischoff. "60 Days and we can have'em brother! Much love. HH."


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like it's ended. WWE just rounded up everyone they released on a facebook post.

Glad they didn't release anyone who are somewhat good.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Hogan just texted Bischoff. "60 Days and we can have'em brother! Much love. HH."


:lmao so true! Isn't it 90-day no compete though?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate the WWE when they do stupid moves like this. Push Kelly Kelly and release Gail Kim & Melina. Seriously, WWE. I mean seriously.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WWE has come to terms on the release of John Cena as of today, August 5, 2011. WWE wishes John the best in all of his future endeavors.

:O


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

laugh-out-loud said:


> In a state of shock.
> 
> I've never felt as attached to a wrestler in my ten years of watching as I have Melina. Say what you will about her, but you can't deny the woman's passion.
> 
> ...


Really?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

If it weren't for Z True Long Island Story then Ryder would have been released today I bet.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Is it over now?


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

NWO Sweet said:


> I hope Kozlov goes to TNA.


I hope he doesn't. He can take his bland ass to some desperate Indy company.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

WWE
‎WWE has come to terms on the release of Vladimir Kozlov - WWE Universe, Melina - WWE Universe, Chris Masters and DH Smith - WWE Universe as of today, August 5, 2011. WWE wishes them all the best in all of their future endeavors.

End of cuts?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

None of them really will be missed.

But Gail Kim could of legitimately been something big if they cared about the Divas Division.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

.It was only a matter of time for Melina, I'm afraid. Shame, as she was practically the last veteran Diva capable of putting over the new breed.

.Really feel bad for Masters and DH. Masters had really improved, and the Hart Dynasty never should've been split up.

.TNA! TNA! Seriously, how gullible was Gail Kim? Her decision to go back to WWE (after they misused her in her first run) had to be purely for financial reasons only. There's no way she honestly believed that she would be used correctly there.

.Kozlov? Meh. Remember his main-event push? :lmao


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't want Tyson Kidd released, DH Smith is gone, I don't want Kidd gone too cause he's very talented.


Let's just hope the WWE notices it since they don't seem to notice potential in a lot of their superstars and divas.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Why would WWE wait till middle of summer to do this?

The WWE 12 video game will include all 5 of them so it's extra money being spent for no reason now since superstars get some money for appearing in games don't they?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

How will JoMo watch over melina now ?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Harlem9019 said:


> It's not the superstars or divas fault that the WWE doesn't use them right. Melina did was incredible in the ring and then she turned heel and the WWE stopped using her...it seemed like backstage problems was the reason for her release which is crazy since Melina isn't the first person with the backstage problems. When you got a guy like Bret Hart noticing how amazing Melina is in the ring then it's time for WWE to open their eyes....as they never seem to do.
> 
> Gail Kim was good as well, not her fault the WWE didn't know how to use her.
> 
> ...


stop making excuses.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

chargebeam said:


> I hate the WWE when they do stupid moves like this. Push Kelly Kelly and release Gail Kim & Melina. Seriously, WWE. I mean seriously.


They didn't release Gail, she quit. And Melina is the worst wrestler in the women's division. She hasn't learned a damn thing about wrestling in the 6 or 7 years she's been here. Watching her wrestle is like watching Sabu without weapons.

Pushing an idiot like Kelly Kelly isn't good but it certainly isn't stupid, considering nobody cares about the divas division and the people who do bother with them are just worried about fapping to them anyway, so pushing her makes sense.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Chris Masters was actually growing on me. Don't really care about DH or Vlad, and Melina had been doing nothing in the Divas Division anyway, so its honestly a good thing if she wants to go somewhere where women's wrestling actually matters (don't anyone dare say TNA). As for Gail, she must have pocketed some good money so now she can go somewhere where again, women's wrestling actually matters.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

MMN said:


> Maybe the reason Morrison has jobbed since his return is because WWE knew Melina was getting released and they want him to quit?


Well if Morrison had won on Raw what's the point of the feud, and he got beat by the world champ last week. That said I would laugh if he was so mad that they fired Melina that he quit and joined The Queen of The Umemployment Line out of the company.

Kozlov, Smith and Masters were locks for this.

Glad Gail's gone so she can stop her moaning and pissing.


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

damn, wouldn't expect Morrison to not be released.
but WTF, i'd rather have Hornswoggle released than these turds, even :no: Morrison.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

HH & Bischoff to spitroast melina

:lmao


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Gail quit? WTF, there goes the Kharma vs Gail match :no:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

DH Smith fired??? I thought he was really going places with his amazing microphone skills and new cowboy gimmick. 

Masters was actually alright on Superstars. There are others who should have been cut before Masters, but I don't give a shit about him so whatever.

Kozlov was beyond useless. Good riddance.

I never care when Divas are released...interchangeable T&A as far as I'm concerned. 

Trent Barreta is the only "at risk" guy who I'm worried about at this point. That kid has potential.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Why would WWE wait till middle of summer to do this?
> 
> The WWE 12 video game will include all 5 of them so it's extra money being spent for no reason now since superstars get some money for appearing in games don't they?


That is something to think about. But I guess last year's game had Mike Knox, Shad, RVD and a few others who were gone from the roster already.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

980 people deliver the final insult.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Kelly Kelly actually got over unlike these other stupid bitches.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I can see Masters going to TNA and being a champ there...


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Why would WWE wait till middle of summer to do this?
> 
> The WWE 12 video game will include all 5 of them so it's extra money being spent for no reason now since superstars get some money for appearing in games don't they?


If WWE '12 featured DH Smith, even before he'd been released, I would have been very very surprised.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

They were all useless. Good Riddance. WWE making excellent moves today. If it wasn't for Ryder becoming an Internet Sensation, he would have been gone today as well.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

kozlov released today, Henry squashes Kozlov on Smackdown :O...they're gonna make a storyline that Kozlov quit the WWE because of Henry 8*D.

in all seriousness, i could care less about the releases. Melina was nothing special anymore, her entrance was her main thing like Santino's cobra finisher. DH Smith wanted a career in MMA, so he got his wish i guess. Kozlov was boring anyway........

Masters however, he won't be getting that internet title shot anymore 8*D. Ryder must have did some backstage politics to keep his title.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

But why does Hornswoggle still have a damn job?


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Really?


She essentially did all a woman can do in WWE. She's the third most decorated female in WWE history, the first woman of Hispanic decent to win the Women's title in its fifty years and has racked up a massive, dedicated following.

Perhaps "one of the most accomplished women" would have been more apt, but there's no question in my mind that any man on her talent level would have been pushed to the moon. She just had 'it', whatever 'it' is, and always stood out. Her fanbase speaks for itself.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> How will JoMo watch over melina now ?


since when?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> 980 people deliver the final insult.


I am proudly one of those 980 people


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Not really surprised about any of these. I do think the ball was dropped on Masters. Kim couldn't draw a reaction now or eight years ago and the same applies to Kozlov, he only got cheered because he was with Santino.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

kiss the stick said:


> since when?


:lmao


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The only thing I remember from Melina is when Beth Phoenix beat her in the back of the head with her own foot :lmao


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They didn't release Gail, she quit. *And Melina is the worst wrestler in the women's division*. She hasn't learned a damn thing about wrestling in the 6 or 7 years she's been here. Watching her wrestle is like watching Sabu without weapons.
> 
> Pushing an idiot like Kelly Kelly isn't good but it certainly isn't stupid, considering nobody cares about the divas division and the people who do bother with them are just worried about fapping to them anyway, so pushing her makes sense.


Alicia fox says hi.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> 980 people deliver the final insult.


Absolute gold. Sad that Chris Masters didn't even have a hyperlinked page, that's the final, final insult.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

> WWE has come to terms on the release of Melina Perez as of today, August 5, 2011. WWE wishes Melina the best in all her future endeavors.


/care



> WWE has come to terms on the release of Chris Masters as of today, August 5, 2011. WWE wishes Chris the best in all of his future endeavors.


/care



> WWE has come to terms on the release of Vladimir Kozlov as of today, August 5, 2011. WWE wishes Vladimir the best in all of his future endeavors.


/care



> WWE has come to terms on the release of David Hart Smith as of today, August 5, 2011. WWE wishes David the best in all of his future endeavors.


/care


I sense a pattern here.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

laugh-out-loud said:


> She essentially did all a woman can do in WWE. She's the third most decorated female in WWE history, the first woman of Hispanic decent to win the Women's title in its fifty years and has racked up a massive, dedicated following.
> 
> Perhaps "one of the most accomplished women" would have been more apt, but there's no question in my mind that any man on her talent level would have been pushed to the moon. She just had 'it', whatever 'it' is, and always stood out. *Her fanbase speaks for itself.*


her fans are all batshit crazy just like she is.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

laugh-out-loud said:


> In a state of shock.
> 
> I've never felt as attached to a wrestler in my ten years of watching as I have Melina. Say what you will about her, but you can't deny the woman's passion.
> 
> ...


yeah because being released from the WWE will put more strain on a relationship than fucking Mike Knox.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Melina - Dissapointed as she was one of the better divas
Gail - Again Dissapointed as she could have had some great matches
DH - Dosnt bother me at all
Kozlov - Should he been kept in the upper mid-card as a monster heel. Not suprised by his release at all though.
Masters - Really liked him but like Kozloz, doing nothing.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> her fans are all batshit crazy just like she is.


Fair enough. I find it rather telling that she can evoke such emotion in people though.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Harlem9019 said:


> It's not the superstars or divas fault that the WWE doesn't use them right. Melina did was incredible in the ring and then she turned heel and the WWE stopped using her...it seemed like backstage problems was the reason for her release which is crazy since Melina isn't the first person with the backstage problems. When you got a guy like Bret Hart noticing how amazing Melina is in the ring then it's time for WWE to open their eyes....as they never seem to do.
> 
> Gail Kim was good as well, not her fault the WWE didn't know how to use her.
> 
> ...


WWE didnt let Victoria go, her contract ended and she didnt re sign then lied about MMA then popped up on TNA


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Melina and Gail head to TNA. *Mark my words*. 

Vlad goes to Japan where he can wrestle his boring/stiff style. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Masters ends up in TNA too. 

DH Smith will probably hit the MMA scene, as it's been rumored he really wants that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Apex said:


> Alicia fox says hi.


Eh, they're both awful, although I've kinda forgotten what Fox wrestles like. Melina's wrestling got stuck in my head because it was just so bad. She's a botchy mess, like Jeff Hardy with tits.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

hawkins survives again, wwe sees his potential ... maybe punk saved him since they'er good friends

PUSH HAWKINS


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

They should make an exchange, bring back Chris Masters and fire Hornswoggle.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

scrilla said:


> yeah because being released from the WWE will put more strain on a relationship than fucking Mike Knox.


Original. Do yourself a favour and get a fucking girlfriend. Stop living vicariously through the personal lives of two wrestlers.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Melina and Gail head to TNA. *Mark my words*.


Daring prediction here.



laugh-out-loud said:


> Original. Do yourself a favour and get a fucking girlfriend. Stop living vicariously through the personal lives of two wrestlers.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Sugar Dunkerton (Chikara Pro wrestler) just tweeted:

"Releases interest me because I love seeing what the next move is. You often find out who REALLY wants it in this biz when the chips are down"

And I'm certain Melina will stay in the business. Whether she goes to TNA, SHIMMER, CHIKARA or Wrestlicious (lol) only time will tell."


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

So two of the divas who could actually wrestle are gone and we are stuck with Rosa, Alicia and Kelly ??

Gawd


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> She essentially did all a woman can do in WWE. She's the third most decorated female in WWE history, the first woman of Hispanic decent to win the Women's title in its fifty years and has racked up a massive, dedicated following


I think you're overrating her WWE run just a bit. Lita, Trish, even Molly Holly did more remarkable things for the Divas division than Melina. Yes, she was talented, but she didn't leave such a mark.

Still, I wish WWE pushed her more than what they're doing with Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Most of all, I'll miss Kozlov's smile.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Alex Riley released, according to Twitter. 

TNA fodder anyway i.e. shit wrestler.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Can't say I'm too shocked by any of these names.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Original. Do yourself a favour and get a fucking girlfriend. Stop living vicariously through the personal lives of two wrestlers.


thankfully I have one and she isn't a whore like Melina.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

JERIPUNK said:


> So two of the divas who couls actually wrestle are gone and we are stuck with Rosa, Alicia and Kelly ??
> 
> Gawd


If you have actually given a shit about the Diva´s division these last few years, I applaud you!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Say what you want about Melina, but she could actually wrestle. Same with Gail.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Releasing people to bring in new people... Colt Cabana, Chris Jericho when he comes back


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Alex Riley released, according to Twitter.
> 
> TNA fodder anyway i.e. shit wrestler.


Bullshit


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

Just saw it on Twitter. I didn't expect Kozlov getting released. As for DH Smith... I believe his last match was in December 2010, plus he wanted to do MMA. It was predictable.

Lol I guess TNA is having a great day with all these released WWE superstars


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Of all 5 releases, I'd say Gail Kim is the biggest mistake.

Is DH Smith the last cut of today?


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol, at least Melina's not bitter. She just tweeted this:

"Ha Ha Ha. The WWE wasn't kidding when they wanted to make me the Diva focus today XD"


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Alex Riley released, according to Twitter.
> 
> TNA fodder anyway i.e. shit wrestler.


Express delivery straight from the Twitter rumour mill. I wouldn't care if it was true though, but it isn't.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

How long before Melina fucks Hulk Hogan?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL A-Ry wouldn't be released


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Eh, they're both awful, although I've kinda forgotten what Fox wrestles like. Melina's wrestling got stuck in my head because it was just so bad. She's a botchy mess, like Jeff Hardy with tits.


Alicia fucks up everything. From her lines (Undefined champion, el oh el) to selling or doing moves, she can't do anything right. She's a walking botch.
She must be doing favours for someone because it's a miracle she still has a job.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Notice all the released group today are RAW people. Does this mean the SD lowcarders should still be looking over their shoulder?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Hogan already tapped dat ass. I was there.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> How long before Melina fucks Hulk Hogan?


like I said Mickie James hates Melina. she won't be anywhere near TNA.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

TheReverend said:


> How long before Melina fucks Hulk Hogan?


Melina's gonna raise his bar 8*D.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

NexS.E.S said:


> Say what you want about Melina, but she could actually wrestle. Same with Gail.


AGREE 10000 %


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Hawkins and Barreta both made it. Saved by their youth. Feels good, man.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Alex Riley released, according to Twitter.
> 
> TNA fodder anyway i.e. shit wrestler.


What a tragedy if true. :cuss:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol @ people thinking Melina can wrestle. she botches more than Kofi Kingston and Sin Cara combined.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Mickie James and Melina are on good terms. Apparently some people are still living in 2005.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

scrilla said:


> lol @ people thinking Melina can wrestle. she botches more than Kofi Kingston and Sin Cara combined.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Didn't know people got so worked up over diva jobbers like Melina and Gail Kim.


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

Not that surprised really.....But the fact that Khali and Santino are still in the WWE is beyond me....
And of course Kelly Kelly who should get her one dimensional face bashed in


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Aw this is sad news 


I wish more had been released


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Mickie James and Melina are on good terms. Apparently some people are still living in 2005.


they made peace because they had to work together. James knows Melina is a psychotic bitch.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Barreta and Hawkins dodge the bullet, that's fantastic.

Masters is a real headscratcher. The guy leaves the company, goes around the world, learns how to wrestle, comes back, works a good babyface match, becomes a workhorse on houseshows and Superstars and he gets released before he even gets a new run on either televised show. I guess his Wellness Policy violations were just too risky for the WWE, which is a real shame. He just went over Swagger like four days ago, so maybe that doesn't bode well for his future either.

Melina is sad, but completely expected. The writing has been on the wall for this one for ages. Hopefully she doesn't just call it quits, she's still a very capable talent. Regardless, if this leads to Morrison leaving the company all will be forgiven.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DH Smith got released too? Not surprising. Once he randomly began wearing cowboy hats like Scott from 90210, I knew his career there was just about over.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Just heard of the releases very sad.

Gail Kim has said on twitter she has quit WWE I dont blame her

Melina released it seems she wants people on twitter to speak up about it abd contact WWE

Not surprised on Chris Masters, Koslov, David Hart being released they were hardly used to their full potential


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

thunderblood said:


> Not that surprised really.....But the fact that Khali and Santino is still in the WWE is beyond me....


Khali is big with the Indian market and Santino is over with the fans.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Morrison just said on Twitter that he's going to address Melina's release. Shit's about to get real, son.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm still awaiting news that the anonymous Raw GM has been future endeavored


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Gresty said:


> Releasing people to bring in new people... Colt Cabana, Chris Jericho when he comes back


Colt Cabana maybe, but Jericho won't be replacing the likes of DH Smith & Kozlov. 

I presume these are making way for all the NXT and FCW stars waiting in the wings


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Whoever said there all RAW superstars... DH Smith isn't RAW is he?


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

King™ said:


> Khali is big with the Indian market and *Santino is over with the fans.*


And good friends with Orton.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

laugh-out-loud said:


> "Ha Ha Ha. The WWE wasn't kidding when they wanted to make me the Diva focus today XD"


Thank the gods for Twitter, so we can see bitter whining as it happens.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

King™ said:


> *Khali is big with the Indian market* and Santino is over with the fans.


Khali is not big with the Indian market, people here feel the same way about Khali just like everywhere else. He's Terrible.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

are any of those releases from sd ?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

I’ve always believed that Melina is the most talented Diva ever employed by World Wrestling Entertainment. (not to mention the hottest!) Her face conveys emotion. Vince McMahon likes to say “Television is a feeling” and I agree with him. That’s what Sports Entertainment is all about. Melina’s presence on Television, aside from the obvious (she be sexy!) is raw emotion- joy, rage, surprise, disgust… her passion just pours out of her.
Melina’s presence on Monday Night Raw will be missed by the WWE universe… and especially by me.
I think this is the end of a chapter in the book of @RealMelina – I met Melina on my audition for Tough Enough 3, I never forgot the smile, and hug she gave me when I made the show and she got cut and told to go home. I’ve stood next to her with Joey while MNM was yelled at; told we’d never make it, we were worthless. I’ve seen her come back from 2 career threatening injuries. She is one of a kind, and talented enough to do whatever she wants. I’m proud to be her man. I love her, and will support whatever she chooses to do next. 
#staystrong #thankyoumelina


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Morrison tweets:



> I’ve always believed that Melina is the most talented Diva ever employed by World Wrestling Entertainment. (not to mention the hottest!) Her face conveys emotion. Vince McMahon likes to say “Television is a feeling” and I agree with him. That’s what Sports Entertainment is all about. Melina’s presence on Television, aside from the obvious (she be sexy!) is raw emotion- joy, rage, surprise, disgust… her passion just pours out of her.
> Melina’s presence on Monday Night Raw will be missed by the WWE universe… and especially by me.
> I think this is the end of a chapter in the book of @RealMelina – I met Melina on my audition for Tough Enough 3, I never forgot the smile, and hug she gave me when I made the show and she got cut and told to go home. I’ve stood next to her with Joey while MNM was yelled at; told we’d never make it, we were worthless. I’ve seen her come back from 2 career threatening injuries. She is one of a kind, and talented enough to do whatever she wants. I’m proud to be her man. I love her, and will support whatever she chooses to do next.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

John Morrison said:


> I’ve always believed that Melina is the most talented Diva ever employed by World Wrestling Entertainment. (not to mention the hottest!) Her face conveys emotion. Vince McMahon likes to say “Television is a feeling” and I agree with him. That’s what Sports Entertainment is all about. Melina’s presence on Television, aside from the obvious (she be sexy!) is raw emotion- joy, rage, surprise, disgust… her passion just pours out of her. Melina’s presence on Monday Night Raw will be missed by the WWE universe… and especially by me.
> 
> I think this is the end of a chapter in the book of @RealMelina – I met Melina on my audition for Tough Enough 3, I never forgot the smile, and hug she gave me when I made the show and she got cut and told to go home. I’ve stood next to her with Joey while MNM was yelled at; told we’d never make it, we were worthless. I’ve seen her come back from 2 career threatening injuries. She is one of a kind, and talented enough to do whatever she wants. I’m proud to be her man. I love her, and will support whatever she chooses to do next.


....


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

RealMelina Melina
Feel free to Tweet, write, call @WWE about how u feel about anything. You deserve to be heard regarding any matter. Strength in numbers.

LOL have some dignity woman...


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

shocked and surprised bout the release of gail kim and melina but good luck on what they go on to do next


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

None of them were being used so I guess that's what happens. I bet Melina will tell Morrison to quit lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Atleast Chris Masters can go to TNA now and get back on the juice. Scott Steiner can retire now.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

None of those releases are surprising. In some ways I’m surprised Kozlov lasted as long as he did. Years ago I thought he was done for after that terrible feud with Triple H that I believe did poor business.

None of those releases are big losses, and none are people I’d see adding anything to TNA, ROH or any big international promotion. That doesn’t mean I don’t see a bunch of terrible Melina/Velvet Sky matches in three months. Maybe now Melina’s craziness won’t keep getting Morrison in trouble. Someone should create an AA type group for wrestlers with social networking problems and help out the Hardys, their friends, Melina, Gail Kim, and the like.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Morrison forgot to add the part where he was forced by Melina to film Mike Knox and Batista running train on dat ass.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

> and will support whatever she chooses to do next.


Fuck Mike Knox


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

MMN said:


> Morrison just said on Twitter that he's going to address Melina's release. Shit's about to get real, son.


Morrison confronts the higher-ups and gets laughed at for being a bitch-ass pussy. I think.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Morrison tweets:


He should of ended it with #savemelina.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Notice all the released group today are RAW people. Does this mean the SD lowcarders should still be looking over their shoulder?


Something tell the 'Chosen One' could be next...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

scrilla said:


> Fuck Mike Knox


Not necessarily. Batista is on the market too.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

hope there are more cuts to come!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Question is now will John Morrrison have the balls to quit or will he stay and betray Melina


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

None of them are surprising, well Kozlov's maybe. Still, I am bit sad to see Melina go.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Gresty said:


> I’ve always believed that Melina is the most talented Diva ever employed by World Wrestling Entertainment. (not to mention the hottest!) Her face conveys emotion. Vince McMahon likes to say “Television is a feeling” and I agree with him. That’s what Sports Entertainment is all about. Melina’s presence on Television, aside from the obvious (she be sexy!) is raw emotion- joy, rage, surprise, disgust… her passion just pours out of her.
> Melina’s presence on Monday Night Raw will be missed by the WWE universe… and especially by me.
> I think this is the end of a chapter in the book of @RealMelina – I met Melina on my audition for Tough Enough 3, I never forgot the smile, and hug she gave me when I made the show and she got cut and told to go home. I’ve stood next to her with Joey while MNM was yelled at; told we’d never make it, we were worthless. I’ve seen her come back from 2 career threatening injuries. She is one of a kind, and talented enough to do whatever she wants. I’m proud to be her man. I love her, and will support whatever she chooses to do next.
> #staystrong #thankyoumelina


What a ***.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Can't wait until Johnny Ace buries Morrison when Morrison confronts him.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Question is now will John Morrrison have the balls to quit or will he stay and betray Melina


hopefully he follows orders


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Melina and Kim have jobs in TNA, All the males will be chilling with MVP in Japan


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

maybe the release of melina is to pull jomo away from her! 

make him man up!


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

DH Smith wanted out. And Kozlov should be gone. WWE didn't use Gail at all, so yeah. And for some reason, they did to Melina what they did to Mickie, just sorta took her off the air and fired her basically.

NOW. Someone tell me, WHY IS JTG STILL ON THE FUCKING ROSTER!?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Tarfu said:


> Morrison confronts the higher-ups and gets laughed at for being a bitch-ass pussy. I think.


:lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tedious said:


> Morrison tweets:


does that include screwing everything with a penis?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Am I the only one who hopes JoMo stays? I really enjoy his matches...


----------



## kiwi_lazer (Jul 23, 2011)

meh was expecting these surprised JTG wasnt on the list.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

why is zack ryder still on the roster?


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Hope it isn't over yet,


----------



## superFOXES (Jul 31, 2011)

Damn, no more Melina - Alicia Fox matches :no:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Chris Masters released!??!?!?!?!? What will they do now without a former steroid abusing, now deflated, untalented waste of a roster spot?


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Question is now will John Morrrison have the balls to quit or will he stay and betray Melina


If he quits then it'll just confirm what a pussy he is. If he's serious about his career then he should stay.


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

King™ said:


> Khali is big with the Indian market and Santino is over with the fans.


That's like saying all brits love Barret or russians loved Kozlov. I doubt people are stupid enough to blow a wrestler's horn just because of their nationality when they are utter shit in the ring.....
And no,I am not comparing barret to Kozlov,since Barret actually have mic skills and get heat.


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

I remember when i use to do those heartfelt speeches about my girl. Then she cheated on me. Then i got over it. 

:flip Morrison


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope Morrison actually confronts management.

Then on RAW he is in the ring, TIME TO PLAY THE GAME and gets buried by hornswaggle dressed up as HHH


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

Whatever, if Morrison stays i'll respect his ass. However he MUST stay at midcard.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

So much for that Chris Masters challenge he to Zack Ryder on Z! this week for the internet championship :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> gailkimITSME gail kim
> @xCountry4Lifex please get it right . I quite ! They didn't release ME


Guys, let's get this correct. She wasn't released, she quite.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

thunderblood said:


> That's like saying all brits love Barret or russians loved Kozlov. I doubt people are stupid enough to blow a wrestler's horn just because of their nationality when they are utter shit in the ring.....
> And no,I am not comparing barret to Kozlov,since Barret actually have mic skills and get heat.


Khali is a B-level celebrity in India, it's not just about what he does in the WWE. He's been in a bunch of Bollywood movies and reality TV shows, including Bigg Boss, the Indian version of Big Brother.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The only one that surprised me was Kozlov.


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

quite indeed...


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Please for the love of God, the next superstar & midget I want to see released is JoMo & Horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

They'll be more coming through the weekend. Hopefully we get some good ones. I want a shocker.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> JRsBBQ Jim Ross
> For those who want info on WWE talent moves today stay with wwe.com. BTW we're less than 500 followers away from 200,000. Tnx.


I didn't think I could love Jim Ross any more than I already did, but his obvious priorities here are fucking awesome. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Guys, let's get this correct. She wasn't released, she quite.


:lmao

She's so annoying.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

scrilla said:


> hopefully he follows orders


Hes gonna follow her orders I can bet any money on it


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> Khali is a B-level celebrity in India, it's not just about what he does in the WWE. He's been in a bunch of Bollywood movies and reality TV shows, including Bigg Boss, the Indian version of Big Brother.


Following that logic then I understand why the WWE are keeping Otunga.....


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I feel bad for Masters. He's improved a large amount and has been putting a shit-ton of work in.

DH Smith is pursuing MMA I guess, and Koslov... well. He's Koslov.

I'm mostly pissed about Gail never being given a proper chance. Now there's what, two active women on the roster who are vets? Unless they plan on hiring some new women's wrestlers, the rest of the girls can just forget about making real progress.

And I hate to be THAT guy but... HURRY UP AND RELEASE A SHOOT, MELINA.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Chris Masters and DH Smith trending on Twitter btw.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Chris Masters and DH Smith trending on Twitter btw.


strange, because in the UK Happy International Beer Day is trending.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Anyone wanna bet that a lot of the people in this thread are hermits who have never been in a relationship before? Seriously, get over it guys. He's sad to see his girlfriend go. They've been together for almost a decade; there'd be something wrong if he didn't speak out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Both Melina & Gail Kim suck and don't entertain me so it doesn't really matter to me.

D.H. is pursuing MMA.

I haven't seen Kozlov on T.V. in god knows how long.

That leaves Masters. I'm actually surprised to see him go.

But was anyone expecting to see JTG's name like I was?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Please tell me why the likes of JTG, Hornswoggle, Rosa, Bellas are still in WWE why are they surviving the cuts???


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

no hermits here bro


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

TNA's Knockout Division really needs some new blood. It's been stale for quite some time and this would shake things up.

I hope that TNA sign both Gail Kim and Melina.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Oh my goodness! Chris Masters released!??!?!?!?!? What will they do now without a former steroid abusing, now deflated, untalented waste of a roster spot?


Don't worry, they have a back up one feuding with Christian on SD right now.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Anyone wanna bet that a lot of the people in this thread are hermits who have never been in a relationship before? Seriously, get over it guys. He's sad to see his girlfriend go. They've been together for almost a decade; there'd be something wrong if he didn't speak out.


melina sucks (batista's dick).


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like Impact Wrestling is getting a new faction. I don't like this news at all, but I won't presume to think it was the wrong decision.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*REAL MORRISON QUOTE
*
I’ve always believed that Melina is the most talented slut ever employed by World Wrestling Entertainment. (not to mention the horniest!) Her face says "bust a nut on me." Vince McMahon likes to say “Melina gives one hell of a blow job” and I agree with him. That’s what Sports Entertainment is all about. Melina’s behavior backstage, aside from the obvious (she be a ho!) is raw emotion- batshit, psychotic, irrational, disturbed… her insanity just pours out of her. Melina’s presence on Monday Night Raw will be missed by the boys in the back… and especially by Khali.

I think this is the end of a chapter in the book of @RealMelina – I met Melina on my audition for Tough Enough 3, I never forgot that handy, and BJ she gave me when I made the show and she got cut and told to go home. I’ve stood next to closed doors while her and Vince had a go; told we’d never make it without her mouth, we were worthless. I’ve seen her come back from 2 career threatening STDs. She is one of a kind, and talented enough to do porn or prostitution. I’m proud to be her woman. I love her, and will support whoever she chooses to do next.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Anyone wanna bet that a lot of the people in this thread are hermits who have never been in a relationship before? Seriously, get over it guys. He's sad to see his girlfriend go. They've been together for almost a decade; there'd be something wrong if he didn't speak out.


At the same time Work and Life are completelt seperate issues? The last think i want is to JoMo to lash out and lose a job at the biggest Wrestling Promotion in the world and watch his carear go by.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Orton's next!

Out with the trash!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Don't worry, they have a back up one feuding with Christian on SD right now.


Haha... I'm pretty relieved right now. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So Melina's fucked all the WWE guys so I guess now it's on TNA.

Devon don't it!!! Keep your eyes to the Lord!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

> DH Smith will begin a MMA Career (Latest News)


Ok we have the next Bobby Lashley


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

scrilla said:


> hopefully he follows orders


damn u really hate him :lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Predictions:

DH Smith - ROH
Kozlov - OVW/Random Wannabe WWE Indies
Gail Kim - TNA
Melina - Leaving the business
Chris Masters - Inoki Genome Federation etc.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Please tell me why the likes of JTG, Hornswoggle, Rosa, Bellas are still in WWE why are they surviving the cuts???


Kids love him


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Why the fuck is Khali still in WWE???


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

When the fuck are they gonna release Cena?!!?!:cuss:


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Only Masters surprises me a little, but he hasn't done much outside of Superstars. Didn't even know DH Smith was still around!


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Why the fuck is Khali still in WWE???


because he can pull a 5 star match with a cardboard box thats why!!


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Why the fuck is Khali still in WWE???


Who will sing Summer Lovin' at Wrestlemania 28?


----------



## aaronk333 (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't believe all the negative comments and animosity towards these wrestlers and divas... you guys actually think they will never be with the wwe again... they will be gone for awhile and come back,... they always come back... 
(eg Hogan, Sable, Goldust, Booker T, Nash, Scott Hall, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy, Six-Pac, Brett Hart, Rick Flair, Davey Boy Smith, The Ultimate Warrior, etc... etc... etc...) 

oh ya... dont forget gail kim... this is the 2nd time she left


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Morrison's long ass love tweet is about as douchey as you get. What a pussy. Who tweets shit like that?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Why the fuck is Khali still in WWE???


Because he is their biggest draw in India and the other surrounding nations around them.

Khali is a huge celebrity in India.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Gail Kim - TNA
> Melina - Leaving the business


I could live with that, even though I'd rather they both disappeared.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

aaronk333 said:


> I can't believe all the negative comments and animosity towards these wrestlers and divas... you guys actually think they will never be with the wwe again... they will be gone for awhile and come back,... they always come back...
> (eg Hogan, Sable, Goldust, Booker T, Nash, Scott Hall, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy, Six-Pac, Brett Hart, Rick Flair, Davey Boy Smith, The Ultimate Warrior, etc... etc... etc...)
> 
> oh ya... dont forget gail kim... this is the 2nd time she left


Carlito, Kennedy, Mvp,

Yeah i could go on.


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Why the fuck is Khali still in WWE???


I agree! And the same goes for Kelly Kelly!


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Shaun_27 said:


> At the same time Work and Life are completelt seperate issues? The last think i want is to JoMo to lash out and lose a job at the biggest Wrestling Promotion in the world and watch his carear go by.


He didn't lash out though. His tweet was perfectly reasonable. He was paying respect to his girlfriend, and like it or not she's accomplished a lot during her tenure in WWE.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm no JoMo fan but the hate is reaching ridiculous levels here. Still is funny though. Lol.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Predictions:
> 
> DH Smith - ROH
> Kozlov - OVW/Random Wannabe WWE Indies
> ...


Smith's been training with Billy Robinson and has now graduated to teach his style. Last I heard he was seriously contemplating moving into MMA/UFC.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> He didn't lash out though. His tweet was perfectly reasonable. He was paying respect to his girlfriend, and like it or not she's accomplished a lot during her tenure in WWE.


I know! I mean, look at all the guys she did!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

David Hart Smith, Vladimir Kozlov, Melina and Chris Masters have been released.

Gail Kim quit WWE.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

laugh-out-loud said:


> He didn't lash out though. His tweet was perfectly reasonable. He was paying respect to his girlfriend, and like it or not she's accomplished a lot during her tenure in WWE.



Yeah all those different penises that have been in her mouth in her tenure is a huge accomplishment.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope morrison stays he's one of my favorites and It's stupid that hornswoggle/bellas still have a job they suck.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm... I'm finding it hard to give a fuck.

The only bad news in any of this is that Morrison might quit now. I fucking hope he doesn't.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> I know! I mean, look at all the guys she did!


You've had an awfully sheltered life if you consider three a lot. And it's even debatable that she's been with one of them. :/


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> RealMelina Melina
> @TheRealMorrison U just made me cry. I love you so much. I'm very proud of what u have accomplished & to have u as the love of my life.


I honest to God can't stop laughing at this.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Because he is their biggest draw in India and the other surrounding nations around them.
> 
> Khali is a huge celebrity in India.


Uh, no he isn't buddy. :no:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> I honest to God can't stop laughing at this.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> So Melina's fucked all the WWE guys so I guess now it's on TNA.
> 
> Devon don't it!!! Keep your eyes to the Lord!!!


This is KILLING me. I'm going to hell. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

reposting this as it hasn't received enough attention

*REAL MORRISON QUOTE
*
I’ve always believed that Melina is the most talented slut ever employed by World Wrestling Entertainment. (not to mention the horniest!) Her face says "bust a nut on me." Vince McMahon likes to say “Melina gives one hell of a blow job” and I agree with him. That’s what Sports Entertainment is all about. Melina’s behavior backstage, aside from the obvious (she be a ho!) is raw emotion- batshit, psychotic, irrational, disturbed… her insanity just pours out of her. Melina’s presence on Monday Night Raw will be missed by the boys in the back… and especially by Khali.

I think this is the end of a chapter in the book of @RealMelina – I met Melina on my audition for Tough Enough 3, I never forgot that handy, and BJ she gave me when I made the show and she got cut and told to go home. I’ve stood next to closed doors while her and Vince had a go; told we’d never make it without her mouth, we were worthless. I’ve seen her come back from 2 career threatening STDs. She is one of a kind, and talented enough to do porn or prostitution. I’m proud to be her woman. I love her, and will support whoever she chooses to do next.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

JTG, Curt Hawkins and Heath Slater are next.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> like it or not she's accomplished a lot during her tenure in WWE.


Stop looking for an arguement with me.

First off, i like Melina and think she is one of the better Divas WWE has


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

can I just ask where all this melina being a slut stuff started? has it been confirmed by anyone? Its pretty funny tbh  And btw... JoMo cannot leave!


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Getting rid of the dead weight I see.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> I honest to God can't stop laughing at this.


I had a good laugh at that too


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

alliance said:


> because he can pull a 5 star match with a cardboard box thats why!!





Shaun_27 said:


> Who will sing Summer Lovin' at Wrestlemania 28?


Its a joke how hes still employed where as these talents are released. What the fuck is Vince smoking. 

Also why is Primo still employed???


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Kozlov.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Hes gonna follow her orders I can bet any money on it


Yeah of course he follows orders "John I order to stand outside while i screw Mike Knox"


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Shaun_27 said:


> Stop looking for an arguement with me.
> 
> First off, i like Melina and think she is one of the better Divas WWE has


I'm not. Only the first sentence was directed to you. I actually find it refreshing that you're being reasonable and respectful with what you say.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> can I just ask where all this melina being a slut stuff started? has it been confirmed by anyone? Its pretty funny tbh  And btw... JoMo cannot leave!


Apparently she cheated on JoMo with Mike Knox but being famous and having sex makes you automatically a slut.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

laugh-out-loud said:


>


You're really broken up about this, aren't you?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Apparently she cheated on JoMo with Mike Knox but being famous and having sex makes you automatically a slut.


She also cheated on him with Batista.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> RealMelina Melina
> @TheRealMorrison U just made me cry. I love you so much. I'm very proud of what u have accomplished & to have u as the love of my life.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

This is just getting better and better.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> You're really broken up about this, aren't you?


She's easily my favourite wrestler, so yes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> can I just ask where all this melina being a slut stuff started? has it been confirmed by anyone? Its pretty funny tbh  And btw... JoMo cannot leave!


She cheated on him with Mike Knox & Batista and from what the other divas who've been released by the WWE have said she's a slut.

Not to mention that when she had the affair with Batista, his wife was going through cancer.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

laugh-out-loud said:


> She's easily my favourite wrestler, so yes.


Nice taste.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

MMN said:


> She also cheated on him with Batista.


No she didn't. If you bothered looking for actual sources you'd realise that they were broken up when she dated Batista.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

fuck them for releasing masters.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Now we never going to see another five star match for the Undefined Championship.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

:lmao at **** and Melina's tweets. Fucking god awful.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

laugh-out-loud said:


> No she didn't. If you bothered looking for actual sources you'd realise that they were broken up when she dated Batista.


Dude, Morrison was jacking off in the corner whilst they did it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TheReverend said:


>


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Between getting red rep from CamillePunk for laughing at Melina's tweet and that True Love banner, I swear this is the funniest thread in a very long time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol well there goes one of Zack Ryder's skits on his show with Melina gone, guess Zack's dad won't have anything to do now.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

my sources are Brian Kendrick and Paul London. two dudes employed by the WWE that witnessed it.


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> She's easily my favourite wrestler, so yes.


Everyone is entitled to their own opinions. I hate Morrison and Melina WITH a passion, but Whatevs.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Anyone wanna bet that a lot of the people in this thread are hermits who have never been in a relationship before? Seriously, get over it guys. He's sad to see his girlfriend go. They've been together for almost a decade; there'd be something wrong if he didn't speak out.


Or maybe they're adults who understand how to have a mature relationship and not turn into weepy vaginas who message back and forth on a public social networking forum about personal issues, writing shit that sounds like it came out of the diary of a 13 year-old to garner attention and sympathy from people they've never met.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

MMN said:


> Dude, Morrison was jacking off in the corner whilst they did it.


If that's what gets you going then I won't spoil the fantasy. Wouldn't want to mess up your wank material.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


>


OH SHIT.

:lmao :lmao :lmao



laugh-out-loud said:


> If that's what gets you going then I won't spoil the fantasy. Wouldn't want to mess up your wank material.


:lmao

You're so butthurt.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> I swear this is the funniest thread in a very long time.


this x a fucking million :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Adramelech said:


> Or maybe they're adults who understand how to have a mature relationship and not turn into weepy vaginas who message back and forth on a public social networking forum about personal issues, writing shit that sounds like it came out of the diary of a 13 year-old to garner attention and sympathy from people they've never met.


Ding! Ding! Ding!

We have a winner.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Melina, Gail Kim, DH Smith, not really shocked at all. 

Kozlov will surely be missed. 

But Chris Masters? The guy improved immensly, and has alot of potential. The guy's not even 30 yet, and he's one of the best wrestlers in the WWE today. It's baffles me that guy's like Barreta and Hawkin's are still on the roster, but they get rid of a talented guy like Masters. I can see why he never got a big push, becuase of his steriod history, but they could atleast use him as elevating telant, to help young upcoming stars.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

laugh-out-loud said:


> If that's what gets you going then I won't spoil the fantasy. Wouldn't want to mess up your wank material.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

scrilla said:


> my sources are Brian Kendrick and Paul London. two dudes employed by the WWE that witnessed it.


Oh, you mean that interview in which they were both stoned and drunk? Ok then.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

TNA is going to get Masters for sure. he can roid up all he wants

they may actually land a big star


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

just because you're high and drunk doesn't mean you're lying.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm laughing but I can't help but feel bad about it for some reason. Guess I'm not completely heartless like the rest of you lol.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Just realised that Melina is the Diva Focus today :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

laugh-out-loud said:


> If that's what gets you going then I won't spoil the fantasy. Wouldn't want to mess up your wank material.


Did Morrison's tweet make you cry as well?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I filmed Batista and Melina going at it. Morrison was in the corner crying like a bitch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Between getting red rep from CamillePunk for laughing at Melina's tweet and that True Love banner, I swear this is the funniest thread in a very long time.


You too?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

TheReverend said:


>



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> fuck them for releasing masters.


Amen.

Just relieved McIntyre managed to make the cut, one of the better ring workers going at the minute and someone who deserves to stick around and get good match time.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't feel bad for Melina. She'll have a brand new crop of guys to fuck whens he goes to TNA.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Camille red rep me again son

*REAL MORRISON QUOTE
*
I’ve always believed that Melina is the most talented slut ever employed by World Wrestling Entertainment. (not to mention the horniest!) Her face says "bust a nut on me." Vince McMahon likes to say “Melina gives one hell of a blow job” and I agree with him. That’s what Sports Entertainment is all about. Melina’s behavior backstage, aside from the obvious (she be a ho!) is raw emotion- batshit, psychotic, irrational, disturbed… her insanity just pours out of her. Melina’s presence on Monday Night Raw will be missed by the boys in the back… and especially by Khali.

I think this is the end of a chapter in the book of @RealMelina – I met Melina on my audition for Tough Enough 3, I never forgot that handy, and BJ she gave me when I made the show and she got cut and told to go home. I’ve stood next to closed doors while her and Vince had a go; told we’d never make it without her mouth, we were worthless. I’ve seen her come back from 2 career threatening STDs. She is one of a kind, and talented enough to do porn or prostitution. I’m proud to be her woman. I love her, and will support whoever she chooses to do next.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I'm laughing but I can't help but feel bad about it for some reason. Guess I'm not completely heartless like the rest of you lol.


Embrace schadenfreude, my man. It will bring you much joy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> I feel bad for Masters. He's improved a large amount and has been putting a shit-ton of work in.
> 
> DH Smith is pursuing MMA I guess, and Koslov... well. He's Koslov.
> 
> ...


I can't stand the broad but that shoot video will be full of passive aggressive awesome sauce. Can't wait.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> I filmed Batista and Melina going at it. Morrison was in the corner crying like a bitch.


Really? In the video I saw he was eating a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:O Masters got released? :O He was one of the best wrestlers on Superstars. :'(


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

I was quite shocked when I read that Melina got released. Morrison will probably go soon.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

~TKOK~ said:


> Yeah of course he follows orders "John I order to stand outside while i screw Mike Knox"


Lol funny


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

MartinFromMars said:


> Did Morrison's tweet make you cry as well?


Nope, it made me smile. It's easy to forget that there are people with actual romantic lives out there after taking part in a discussion with a bunch of lifeless hermits.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CamillePunk and laughoutloud are so butthurt about this. Brilliant stuff :lmao


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Camille red rep me again son
> 
> *REAL MORRISON QUOTE
> *
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Finally Kozlov is gone, I think we've all been waiting for that for a while!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

scrilla said:


> Camille red rep me again son
> 
> *REAL MORRISON QUOTE
> *
> ...


:argh::lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

MMN said:


> CamillePunk and laughoutloud are so butthurt about this. Brilliant stuff :lmao


This is amazing


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Really? In the video I saw he was eating a bowl of cereal.


Did he have the goofy ass glasses on?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

scrilla said:


> *REAL MORRISON QUOTE
> *
> I’ve always believed that Melina is the most talented slut ever employed by World Wrestling Entertainment. (not to mention the horniest!) Her face says "bust a nut on me." Vince McMahon likes to say “Melina gives one hell of a blow job” and I agree with him. That’s what Sports Entertainment is all about. Melina’s behavior backstage, aside from the obvious (she be a ho!) is raw emotion- batshit, psychotic, irrational, disturbed… her insanity just pours out of her. Melina’s presence on Monday Night Raw will be missed by the boys in the back… and especially by Khali.
> 
> I think this is the end of a chapter in the book of @RealMelina – I met Melina on my audition for Tough Enough 3, I never forgot that handy, and BJ she gave me when I made the show and she got cut and told to go home. I’ve stood next to closed doors while her and Vince had a go; told we’d never make it without her mouth, we were worthless. I’ve seen her come back from 2 career threatening STDs. She is one of a kind, and talented enough to do porn or prostitution. I’m proud to be her woman. I love her, and will support whoever she chooses to do next.


You are amazing :lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

> @TheRealMorrison U just made me cry. I love you so much. I'm very proud of what u have accomplished & to have u as the love of my life.


looooool what a bitch :lmao


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll leave y'all to it. Clearly you're getting off on this, I wouldn't want to be a boner killers. Here's a little write-up though:


It's funny; people have been saying for a while that Melina was on WWE's shit list, but it's still a complete shock to me that she was released. It's easy to forget, but Melina has been there since early 2004, and has been a prominent figure on-screen since MNM made their debut in early 2005. She's held more titles than anyone excluding Trish Stratus and Mickie James, she's been featured on numerous Pay Per Views and she was arguably the most popular female on the roster.

It's a total shame (not to mention a sham) that she was sent packing to absolutely zero fanfare, but I think we can all rest assured that whatever the case, Melina will pick herself up and will continue to do what she loves doing. You can say anything you want about Melina, but to deny her passion is ludicrous. Here's someone who lives and breathes what professional wrestling. It's just a shame WWE doesn't seem equipped to realize that.

In my ten years of following wrestling, I have never felt more attached to a wrestler than I have Melina, and it's a credit to her that so many people feel that way. She just seemed so accessible as a wrestler and as a person whilst still maintaining that larger-than-life persona that so many people in wrestling nowadays lack. I'll be very surprised to hear if any other wrestler working in WWE takes the time to have seven-hour live chats with his or her fans.

Above all, I hope that Melina continues to wear her heart on her sleeve, and continues to do what she does best: rise to the occasion and stand out from the crowd. 

Thank you for everything, Melina Nava Pérez. It's been an amazing six years, and under no circumstance will I ever cease to be your fan.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Get rid of Rosa and call up Naomi please and thank you.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Those who mocked Zack for his efforts to get over need to realise now that if it WASN'T for Z TLIS he'd be almost certainly on today's list.


100% correct. He worked hard to ensure his own job security, and he's being rewarded. Anyone who hates or criticizes Ryder for that is a fool.



GetStokedOnIt said:


> If Hornswoggle stays while Masters goes, it will be a travesty. I don't care that he's an NXT pro, he's just a terrible, terrible character.


Hornswoggle makes the kids happy. He pleases a certain demographic, which none of the other firees do unless you count the guys who sit in the corner and fap during Divas matches.



Amber B said:


> This will either go two ways for Morrison. I have a strong feeling that what was truly holding him back as far as being considered as a possible main eventer was his relationship with Melina. Morrison will now either finally get his push (unfortunately) OR he will follow Melina and quit.


I'm betting he'll stick around.



The Streak said:


> It's not really funny that people are losing jobs is it? To us they're just on tv but in reality they have families to keep and feed. I feel sorry for absolutely anyone who gets fired today as they're losing what is almost certain to be their biggest ever payday.


It is unfortunate...the IWC's reaction is far funnier than the firings themselves.



GetStokedOnIt said:


> Fearing for Tyler Reks at the moment, Masters was on House shows recently as a last huzzah it seems. Reks was doing the same.


"last hurrah."



Mister Hands said:


> 980 people deliver the final insult.


Wow, that is hysterical. Who actually clicks the "like" button on someone losing their job?



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Eh, they're both awful, although I've kinda forgotten what Fox wrestles like. Melina's wrestling got stuck in my head because it was just so bad. She's a botchy mess, like Jeff Hardy with tits.


Alicia Fox's wrestling style is sort of like watching a marionette. It just makes you uncomfortable in a manner that's difficult to define.



planetarydeadlock said:


> Notice all the released group today are RAW people. Does this mean the SD lowcarders should still be looking over their shoulder?


Nah, it's because the Raw roster was larger than Smackdown's prior to the cuts.



ShiftyLWO said:


> why is zack ryder still on the roster?


Because he has more fans than half of the WWE roster combined? Maybe because of that?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

brb, checking my rep if i've been red repped for posting about morrison


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Okay this is the first i'm hearing this.. is it true there's also rumors of Morrison wanting to quit over Melina being released? If so, my god could he possibly be a bigger beta male pussy-whipped bitch? Getting rid of her could be the one thing that lets him break out and be a star, her cheating on him and him doing nothing about it seems to be the sole reason he's not respected in WWE.

If he throws away his career in an effort to take her side after she got fired.. wow, talk about some fucking "One-itis", which is amazing because as fit as he is (no ****) he could get even better looking women than Melina.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

LMFAO, this thread is turning to comedy gold. So hilarious reading the back and forth tweets between JoMo and Melina. Still disappointed to see Masters released right after I finished watching the best moment of his career which is the Elimination Chamber 2006 match.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I can't stand the broad but that shoot video will be full of passive aggressive awesome sauce. Can't wait.


I fully expect to see Morrison's hair just sort of accidentally creeping into the shot a few times, and Melina occasionally saying "Right, baby?", with a muffled "Yes dear" coming back from off-camera in a badly disguised voice.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I'll leave y'all to it. Clearly you're getting off on this, I wouldn't want to be a boner killers. Here's a little write-up though:
> 
> 
> It's funny; people have been saying for a while that Melina was on WWE's shit list, but it's still a complete shock to me that she was released. It's easy to forget, but Melina has been there since early 2004, and has been a prominent figure on-screen since MNM made their debut in early 2005. She's held more titles than anyone excluding Trish Stratus and Mickie James, she's been featured on numerous Pay Per Views and she was arguably the most popular female on the roster.
> ...


JOHN MORRISON IS THAT YOU?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Koz and Kim are the two biggest losses to me. I'm hearing Primo/JTG may be gone, but not seeing any legit sources.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Could care less about Melina, bitch was annoying.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't give a fuck about any of them, but as others have mentioned, the fact that actual wrestlers are getting released before Hornswoggle is kinda ridiculous


----------



## SpearAndJackhammer (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Melina Released*

David Hart Smith being released kind of sucks in my opinion. What happend to the Hart foundation stable? Even Natalya is becoming heel now.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I'll leave y'all to it. Clearly you're getting off on this, I wouldn't want to be a boner killers. Here's a little write-up though:
> 
> 
> It's funny; people have been saying for a while that Melina was on WWE's shit list, but it's still a complete shock to me that she was released. It's easy to forget, but Melina has been there since early 2004, and has been a prominent figure on-screen since MNM made their debut in early 2005. She's held more titles than anyone excluding Trish Stratus and Mickie James, she's been featured on numerous Pay Per Views and she was arguably the most popular female on the roster.
> ...



MORRISON?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I'll leave y'all to it. Clearly you're getting off on this, I wouldn't want to be a boner killers. Here's a little write-up though:
> 
> 
> It's funny; people have been saying for a while that Melina was on WWE's shit list, but it's still a complete shock to me that she was released. It's easy to forget, but Melina has been there since early 2004, and has been a prominent figure on-screen since MNM made their debut in early 2005. She's held more titles than anyone excluding Trish Stratus and Mickie James, she's been featured on numerous Pay Per Views and she was arguably the most popular female on the roster.
> ...


:lmao I'm in fucking tears here, this is gold.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

What a slut


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I'll leave y'all to it. Clearly you're getting off on this, I wouldn't want to be a boner killers. Here's a little write-up though:
> 
> 
> It's funny; people have been saying for a while that Melina was on WWE's shit list, but it's still a complete shock to me that she was released. It's easy to forget, but Melina has been there since early 2004, and has been a prominent figure on-screen since MNM made their debut in early 2005. She's held more titles than anyone excluding Trish Stratus and Mickie James, she's been featured on numerous Pay Per Views and she was arguably the most popular female on the roster.
> ...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm surprised that Alicia Fox and Rosa Mendes outlasted Melina.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

This is getting hilarious.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Melina should go the Mickie James route. I guarantee laugh-out-loud would send her 10k.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I'll leave y'all to it. Clearly you're getting off on this, I wouldn't want to be a boner killers. Here's a little write-up though:
> 
> 
> It's funny; people have been saying for a while that Melina was on WWE's shit list, but it's still a complete shock to me that she was released. It's easy to forget, but Melina has been there since early 2004, and has been a prominent figure on-screen since MNM made their debut in early 2005. She's held more titles than anyone excluding Trish Stratus and Mickie James, she's been featured on numerous Pay Per Views and she was arguably the most popular female on the roster.
> ...


OMG :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

@TheRealMorrison U just made me cry. I love you so much. I'm very proud of what u have accomplished & to have u as the love of my life. 

Waiting for the Hollywood romantic comedy based on this now, starring Jennifer Aniston and Owen Wilson.....


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

so that means we will never get to see another one of those melina/fox 5 star classics ?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I'm surprised that Alicia Fox and Rosa Mendes outlasted Melina.


I'm surprised Rosa Mendes outlasted anyone. She's been here 2+ years and hasn't had a single highlight yet.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> I don't give a fuck about any of them, but as others have mentioned, the fact that actual wrestlers are getting released before Hornswoggle is kinda ridiculous


hornswoggle is still there because it's "good for business"
he entertains the little kids, so..


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I'll leave y'all to it. Clearly you're getting off on this, I wouldn't want to be a boner killers. Here's a little write-up though:
> 
> 
> It's funny; people have been saying for a while that Melina was on WWE's shit list, but it's still a complete shock to me that she was released. It's easy to forget, but Melina has been there since early 2004, and has been a prominent figure on-screen since MNM made their debut in early 2005. She's held more titles than anyone excluding Trish Stratus and Mickie James, she's been featured on numerous Pay Per Views and she was arguably the most popular female on the roster.
> ...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I fully expect to see Morrison's hair just sort of accidentally creeping into the shot a few times, and Melina occasionally saying "Right, baby?", with a muffled "Yes dear" coming back from off-camera in a badly disguised voice.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

THIS IS THE BEST COMMENT IN THE HISTORY OF COMMENTS. JESUS CHRIST ON A STICK.

But seriously guys. We should be supporting laugh-out-loud and CamillePunk in a difficult time like this. ~Prayer circle y'all~

but omg, that one Reks mark here must be shitting himself right now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I know the black girl from Tough Enough is disappointed to see one of heroes go.

But that's alright. One day she can live her dream and wrestle on the greatest stage of them all: *Superstars* with her childhood hero Alicia Fox.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

I haven't laughed this hard since the Funny Wrestling Pictures thread. :lmao 

+1 rep for the IWC! 

Morrison going will be the icing on the cake. Hulk Hogan, Dixie Carter and Bischoff are exploding with joy.......more Hogan at the amount of blowjobs he'll be getting off Melina. 

Total Non-Stop Action indeed!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I'll leave y'all to it. Clearly you're getting off on this, I wouldn't want to be a boner killers. Here's a little write-up though:
> 
> 
> It's funny; people have been saying for a while that Melina was on WWE's shit list, but it's still a complete shock to me that she was released. It's easy to forget, but Melina has been there since early 2004, and has been a prominent figure on-screen since MNM made their debut in early 2005. She's held more titles than anyone excluding Trish Stratus and Mickie James, she's been featured on numerous Pay Per Views and she was arguably the most popular female on the roster.
> ...


Never has a username been better suited to its post.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Does *laugh-out-loud* have a folder full of emotional "Melina Nava Perez" images on standby, for moments like this?


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

WF, you're a forum full of heartless bastards...Don't ever change. :lmao


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Legion Of Hell said:


> .......more Hogan at the amount of blowjobs he'll be getting off Melina.


Naw, that's what Brooke is for.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Can't see any of them being a loss tbh. There was no interest in pushing any of them, so for the best that they all left. 

A few names I'm surprised weren't also on the list are Trent Barretta, Curt Hawkins, Pimo and JTG. Although the day is still young I guess.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Who had the most in-ring talent of the released/quits?*

If mods want to close this, please combine this poll with the sticky, I'm interested to see who WF thought was the most talented of today's released stars.

So....which of today's released stars do you think had the most in-ring talent?

Melina?
David Hart Smith?
Chris Masters?
Gail Kim?
Vladimir Kozlov?


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

to be honest I don't think Melina needs the wrestling business, I think she could easily make her way into the entertainment industry, all joking aside.

here come the sex jokes..


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This thread is great!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

i was gonna comment on this pic .. but it's hard to decide which one should i write from the 10000 i came up with :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! omg thats hilarious.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn son.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


>


This is just comedy gold right here.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm legit laughing my head off at this. Jesus Christ. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rocky Mark said:


> i was gonna comment on this pic .. but it's hard to decide which one from the 10000 i came up with :lmao


Knox, Rated RKO, & Helms all run a train while Morrison looks at the titantron?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ShiftyLWO said:


> here come the sex jokes..



You're late


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Naw, that's what Brooke is for.


Two is better than one! 

Fucking hell, I cannot wait for Batista's response on Twitter! This gets better with each minute. :lmao


----------



## Master Blaster (Jul 14, 2011)

The John Morrison hate around here is getting really ridiculous. Seriously, stop worrying about his private life so much.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

farewell Koslov, I remeber my first wwe live smackdown taping. You where having a WWE championship match signing with HHH. Then a few years later at RAW I was chanting your name during a comedy segment with Santino and Sheamus 

you will be missed :'(


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

I guess this would be pretty appropriate now,


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Leave The Memories Alone.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I'll leave y'all to it. Clearly you're getting off on this, I wouldn't want to be a boner killers. Here's a little write-up though:
> 
> 
> It's funny; people have been saying for a while that Melina was on WWE's shit list, but it's still a complete shock to me that she was released. It's easy to forget, but Melina has been there since early 2004, and has been a prominent figure on-screen since MNM made their debut in early 2005. She's held more titles than anyone excluding Trish Stratus and Mickie James, she's been featured on numerous Pay Per Views and she was arguably the most popular female on the roster.
> ...


Unlike the other immature 16 yrs olds.... I applaud you for this post


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol at red rep for making fun of shitty tweets. oh noes!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Who had the most in-ring talent of the released/quits?*

Gail Kim, honestly.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

nemesisdivina said:


> I guess this would be pretty appropriate now,


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*"I WASN'T FINISHED!!"*


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

MMN said:


> *"I WASN'T FINISHED!!"*


Yo image doesn't work


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Who had the most in-ring talent of the released/quits?*

Toss up between Melina and DH Smith. I voted Melina because I like her style better and I was hoping for a kind of Lita/Chyna career where they put her in matches with men.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I'll leave y'all to it. Clearly you're getting off on this, I wouldn't want to be a boner killers. Here's a little write-up though:
> 
> 
> It's funny; people have been saying for a while that Melina was on WWE's shit list, but it's still a complete shock to me that she was released. It's easy to forget, but Melina has been there since early 2004, and has been a prominent figure on-screen since MNM made their debut in early 2005. She's held more titles than anyone excluding Trish Stratus and Mickie James, she's been featured on numerous Pay Per Views and she was arguably the most popular female on the roster.
> ...


Oh. my. god. :lmao
Now I'm starting to think that you're straight up clowning. If you are not, best post ever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Laugh-out-loud and CamillePunk...these songs are dedicated to you guys.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Who had the most in-ring talent of the released/quits?*

none of them had talent. Thats why they got released.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Who had the most in-ring talent of the released/quits?*

Gail Kim definitely.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I just thought of something even better.

If Morrison leaves does that mean P. Smith leaves WF?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Melina should go the Mickie James route. I guarantee laugh-out-loud would send her 10k.


Melina Looking To Have Fans Fund Her First Adult Film
By Daniel Pena

Melina announced Thursday plans to record a adult fim; providing she raises enough money from fans to fund the project.

Through Kickstarter.com, the former WWE Divas is seeking $5,000 in contributions by September 2, 2011 to begin work on the project. She wrote, "I'm getting ready to go into the bedroom to record a new project, and I wanted to find a way to offer you a chance to not just pre-order the DVD, but to have an exclusive chance to get some other goodies that have never been available (and won’t be available again!)."

Those who pledge $10 receive a copy of the movie 

Those who pledge $25 receive an autographed movie and their name in the movie's "thank you's."

Those who pledge $50 receive access to an exclusive web show involving Knox and Batista.

Those who pledge $75 receive a personalized video message from Melina.

Those who pledge $100 receive a one-of-kind used panties still drenched with Knox's love juice.

Those who pledge $200 have their name listed as an Executive Producer in the new movie.

Those who pledge $2,500 receive a 30-minute "massage" at their home. However, they will also have to provide Melina with two plane tickets one for Morrison, a rental car and one hotel rooms.

Those who pledge $10,000 receive all of the above, plus a co-starring role in Melina's next film featuring Brian Kendrick, Paul London and Baista, entitled One Night in South Melina.

Her campaign can be accessed here, which also features a video of Melina discussing the project. The former Diva has so far raised $1,610.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

scrilla said:


> just because you're high and drunk doesn't mean you're lying.


Actually a person is really honest when they're drunk. Usually when someone wants to get the truth out of someone they get them drunk.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Who had the most in-ring talent of the released/quits?*



CenationHLR said:


> none of them had talent. Thats why they got released.


Trolllloolololololo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I have to get the fuck out of this thread :lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

MUST .. CHOOSE .. SEX JOKE !!


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

well might as well as look on wikipedia to see why jtg still has a job in wwe


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Who had the most in-ring talent of the released/quits?*

Gail Kim. Sad we won't be seeing Gail Vs Kharma.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

someone needs to make one for melina


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rocky Mark said:


> MUST .. CHOOSE .. SEX JOKE !!


Please tell me Morrison isn't the person that's been cropped out of the picture sitting next to her.



TheReverend said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

she must've tasted cena's fruity pebbles too


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

The locker room must be devastated to learn that they no longer have a cum dumpster at their disposal.

The boys will miss Melina more than we will ever know.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Please tell me Morrison isn't the person that's been cropped out of the picture sitting next to her.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


isn't that an empty chair?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Perhaps "one of the most accomplished women" would have been more apt, but there's *no question in my mind that any man on her talent level would have been pushed to the moon. She just had 'it' *, whatever 'it' is, and always stood out. Her fanbase speaks for itself.


Well not sure about the talent, but she surely was pushed to the moon on many levels by many men and had 'it' many times.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

just1988 said:


> isn't that an empty chair?


Oh shit I didn't notice, I thought someone got cropped out of the picture.

Well maybe Morrison got up to go to the bathroom or something.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

JTG needs to go.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

el dandy said:


> The locker room must be devastated to learn that they no longer have a cum dumpster at their disposal.
> 
> The boys will miss Melina more than we will ever know.


Kelly Kelly is more than able to fill her slot.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Who had the most in-ring talent of the released/quits?*

I can't believe they released Melina: Melina v. Alicia Fox was the best match ever!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Really?


He's her biggest mark. Don't be surprised.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

el dandy said:


> *The locker room must be devastated to learn that they no longer have a cum dumpster at their disposal.*
> 
> The boys will miss Melina more than we will ever know.


What are you talking about? Kelly Kelly's still there.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Kelly Kelly is more than able to fill her slot.


I dunno, Melina's slot must be pretty wide by now.




I regret nothing.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Kelly Kelly is more than able to fill her slot.


Just like Knox, Batista, Morrison, Ryder's dad... OH, you meant her position as the roster whore? Okay, yeah she can do that too.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This just proves that the WWE is not in the right mind with talent or fans anymore...


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: Who had the most in-ring talent of the released/quits?*



Guro of Sexy said:


> Toss up between Melina and DH Smith. I voted Melina because I like her style better and I was hoping for a kind of Lita/Chyna career where they put her in matches with men.


Oh don't worry, she went one on one with quite a few. Voting for Gail Kim though.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I will however miss Koslov, of all of them he didn't really deserve to get fired, but I guess that's the flip side of Zack Ryder getting a spot on TV as a comedy wrestler, one of the others had to go. 

Chris Masters also probably had potential but the dude needed steroids to live up to his gimmick. once he got clean, he didnt really stand out as a 'masterpiece' anymore.

Melina release is long over-due, I can only hope this leads to her and Morrison breaking up so he can actually advance in WWE without having her as baggage.

Gail Kim quitting is a shame but not unforeseen, she probably got told she was going to be released this week and just quit before it could happen. Too bad, if Awesome Kong hadn't got knocked up she might've actually gotten to wrestle somebody in WWE.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

it just keeps coming (no pun intended) and coming


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

That is true that Kelly Kelly is still there, but Kelly Kelly is more like a cum trash can than a cum dumpster.

Has Kelly ever had a three way dance with herself, Mike Knox, and Mike Knox's beard? Melina set the bar high and by all accounts was a glorified Rat.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Anybody thinks Drew McIntyre might go?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Ryder's dad is gonna be pissed.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*In loving memory: Melina, Queen of Life, laugh-out-loud and botching. We'll miss you gurl <3*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> I dunno, Melina's slot must be pretty wide by now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

:lmao ya'll are killing me with the melina jokes. 

anyway, can't say any of these are that surprising. kozlov had potential but they let the ship sail on that a long time ago.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

WF-Where 20 year old fatasses living in their parents house have a kick-in by posting pictures of person's personal life in a derogatory manner. Have fun guys.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

This thread is awesome
There goes Masters going after the Internet Championship


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Who had the most in-ring talent of the released/quits?*

Chris Masters.

Gail Kim a very close second. Gail could of been great had they focused on her a bit more.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Anybody thinks Drew McIntyre might go?


I just read on someone's Twitter that Drew McCintyre is released.

I don't see it on WWE.com so I'm assuming it's a lie, but I notice that WWE.com hasn't announced Gail's departure/release either.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> Ryder's dad is gonna be pissed.


Nah, he's finally happy that she's out of the way.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol John Morrison marks get so hurt.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Swag said:


> WF-Where 20 year old fatasses living in their parents house have a kick-in by posting pictures of person's personal life in a derogatory manner. Have fun guys.


you butt hurt too?


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn. For all the people in this thread...

*[Dave Chappelle] You as cold as ice! [/Rick James]*


----------



## PushShelton (Dec 17, 2009)

Didn't Koslov beat Taker and HHH clean a few years back?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

It's crazy how much attention firings get. People love roster movement in any sport, even wrestling.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

scrilla said:


> lol John Morrison marks get so hurt.


I'm actually quite pleased. Morrison is so great, the only flaws people can find in him involve taking it to a personal level. He must be quite the superstar!


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

:lmao

Chris Masters supposed to be getting a push earlier this year.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

PushShelton said:


> Didn't Koslov beat Taker and HHH clean a few years back?


Yes. And it's Kozlov, with a Z.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Swag said:


> WF-Where 20 year old fatasses living in their parents house have a kick-in by posting pictures of person's personal life in a derogatory manner. Have fun guys.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Boss P said:


> Damn. For all the people in this thread...
> 
> *[Dave Chappelle] You as cold as ice! [/Rick James]*


Well, if you aren't gonna kick a person when their down.. when are you supposed to kick 'em?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Swag said:


> I'm actually quite pleased. Morrison is so great, the only flaws people can find in him involve taking it to a personal level. He must be quite the superstar!


yeah because nobody has ever said he's a charismaless spot monkey with no mic skills before.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Swag said:


> I'm actually quite pleased. Morrison is so great, the only flaws people can find in him involve taking it to a personal level. He must be quite the superstar!


Other than his complete lack of mic skills and charisma and being a whipped piece of shit, he's a STAR


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> I dunno, Melina's slot must be pretty wide by now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it's a huge slot to fill but there's plenty of guys who'll help her. I'm sure she can handle the load.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Gresty said:


> I’ve always believed that Melina is the most talented Diva ever employed by World Wrestling Entertainment. (not to mention the hottest!) Her face conveys emotion. Vince McMahon likes to say “Television is a feeling” and I agree with him. That’s what Sports Entertainment is all about. Melina’s presence on Television, aside from the obvious (she be sexy!) is raw emotion- joy, rage, surprise, disgust… her passion just pours out of her.
> Melina’s presence on Monday Night Raw will be missed by the WWE universe… and especially by me.
> I think this is the end of a chapter in the book of @RealMelina – I met Melina on my audition for Tough Enough 3, I never forgot the smile, and hug she gave me when I made the show and she got cut and told to go home. I’ve stood next to her with Joey while MNM was yelled at; told we’d never make it, we were worthless. I’ve seen her come back from 2 career threatening injuries. She is one of a kind, and talented enough to do whatever she wants. I’m proud to be her man. I love her, and will support whatever she chooses to do next.
> #staystrong #thankyoumelina


Damm, what a fucking ***.

What kind of guy would write something like that online for everybody to see?

Jesus Christ Morrison.


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Anybody thinks Drew McIntyre might go?


I seriously hope not. He has unlimited potential if used right


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey TNA, the dumpster is rolled out. It'll be open in 90 days time, then they can enter the Impact Zone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Swag said:


> I'm actually quite pleased. Morrison is so great, the only flaws people can find in him involve taking it to a personal level. He must be quite the superstar!


We talking about the same guy who's only good at jumping and doing flips?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

thunderblood said:


> I seriously hope not. He has unlimited potential if used right


This.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Swag said:


> WF-Where 20 year old fatasses living in their parents house have a kick-in by posting pictures of person's personal life in a derogatory manner. Have fun guys.


What does that say about grown ass working adults who spew sappy bullshit about their own personal lives all over the internet?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

In other news


Chris Shore from .................



> TheShoreSlant Chris Shore
> #WWEBlackFriday possibilities: JTG, Curt Hawkins, Yoshi Tatsu, Drew McIntyre, Primo, Rosa Mendes, Trent Baretta.
> 1 hour ago


please not baretta


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

True love forever


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

They won't fire McIntyre, he's young and he's one of HHH's buddies so he'll be given endless chances to succeed. Also, he did the smart thing and broke up with his drama-causing girlfriend instead of letting her drag his career down like a certain other wrestler *cough*MORRISON*cough*.

WWE doesn't like it when a wrestler is more loyal to a piece of pussy than to the company, so when a RL-couple causes drama they usually release one of them as a test to see what the other will do. They're probably testing Morrison now to see if he quits over Melina or not, if he's smart he'll break up with Melina and might actually have a chance to be a star.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh man not Drew McIntyre.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Seriously, grow the fuck people. Hating someone is fine, but doing this shit is just showing you have serious problems.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

so we dont' get to see a a feud between kharm and gail kim i'm kinda crying inside


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Swag said:


> I'm actually quite pleased. Morrison is so great, the only flaws people can find in him involve taking it to a personal level. He must be quite the superstar!


He was at his best when Joey Mercury was leading him around. He has no grasp of psychology and, as such, isn't a great singles wrestler.

Yes, he does cool flippy shit and I'm sure he's a fun guy to play as on video games. Flawless? No.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

JTG
Tyler Reks
Yoshi Tatsu
Rosa Mendes
Alicia Fox
Curt Hawkins
Heath Slater
Skip Sheffield

These could possibly be on their way out.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone needs anymore signs that the WWE does not care about women's wrestling?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Seriously, grow the fuck people. Hating someone is fine, but doing this shit is just showing you have serious problems.


Not serious problems, just the usual misogyny that comes along with being a virgin with no signs of it changing in the near future.


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

krai999 said:


> so we dont' get to see a a feud between kharm and gail kim i'm kinda crying inside


I heard Kharma's foetus got signed to TNA,so they'll feud there


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

krai999 said:


> so we dont' get to see a a feud between kharm and gail kim i'm kinda crying inside


I'll take the Kharma vs. Beth & Nattie feud over the Kharma vs. Gail Kim & Melina feud.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Not serious problems, just the usual misogyny that comes along with being a virgin with no signs of it changing in the near future.


yeah, you're butthurt.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I like how WWE promoted Chris Masters' new twitter account only to fire him 5 hours later.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> Not serious problems, just the usual misogyny that comes along with being a virgin with no signs of it changing in the near future.


So we're all virgins because we're joking around about Melina and Morrison?

Great logic.

So by that, if we were doing like you, Swag, & laugh-out-loud and being sad and touched by Melina's release and the Morrison love letter then we get all the pussy in the world.

Once again, great logic.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> yeah, you're butt hurt.


Please don't drag my personal life into this thread. What I do in the bedroom is my own business.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> So we're all virgins because we're joking around about Melina and Morrison?
> 
> Great logic.


What's the matter? A little too close to home?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Its all good


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm surprised Melina didn't at least get a gimmick change before being let go.

I mean, WWE has been catering to us Internet marks who read the sheets (IE the whole Punk contract thing).. so why not play up another sheet rumor of Melina being a whore?

Re-package her as a Vietnamese prostitute. Picture this segment: 

Melina walks up to Sargent Slaughter and Brisco: "Hey soldier boy, you got girlfriend? Well baby, me so horny me love you long time. You party? 15 dollah each. Me love you. Me sucky me love you too much. 15 dollah get you everything you want. I give you everything you want.. for long time. Boom boom long time."


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

If anyone is blowing someone backstage is Rosa Mendes. I still can't figure out how she keeps her job.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Eh im happy so far haha


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Well today is a good day for Dixie she will hiring all these talents before the day is out


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> What's the matter? A little too close to home?


I'm not a virgin, I just think it's fucking stupid to say "Oh because they're bashing Melina sleeping with a bunch of different guys & Morrison love's letter, they're all virgins."

But we're the ones who need to grow up?

Once again, great logic.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

el dandy said:


> I'm surprised Melina didn't at least get a gimmick change before being let go.
> 
> I mean, WWE has been catering to us Internet marks who read the sheets (IE the whole Punk contract thing).. so why not play up another sheet rumor of Melina being a whore?
> 
> ...


:lmao If only WWE wasn't PG.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Heath slater?are you kidding me?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

If only Melina had kept her mouth shut around Wrestlemania when Trish got the Mania match and not her, many then she'd still have a job. Ah well, I'm sure Ryder's dad will pay her way


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> If anyone is blowing someone backstage is Rosa Mendes. I still can't figure out how she keeps her job.


You just answered your own question. :lmao:lmao


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

This has probably been asked already, but how the hell does DH Smith get cut before Tyson Kidd?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

i'm so glad i gives people like tyler black and jon moxley to shine in wwe


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> I'm not a virgin, I just think it's fucking stupid to say "Oh because they're bashing Melina sleeping with a bunch of different guys & Morrison love's letter, they're all virgins."
> 
> But we're the ones who need to grow up?
> 
> Once again, great logic.


Seem a little mad there bro. Don't remember addressing you personally so I find your need to defend yourself interesting.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Well today is a good day for Dixie she will hiring all these talents before the day is out


What is worrying to me is that this is starting to look at a lot like WCW to WWE movement in the late nineties early 00s... younger talent never used properly suddenly hitting the market and WWE's reluctance to push new stars. And if some of the rumoured talent like Drew and Barretta and even the slight possibility of Morrison hitting the market is true... well, hopefully RoH and TNA take the fucking ball and run with it because it will be the biggest fuck up the WWE has made yet.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

just1988 said:


> If only Melina had kept her mouth shut around Wrestlemania when Trish got the Mania match and not her, many then she'd still have a job. Ah well, I'm sure Ryder's dad will pay her way


Exactly.

It's both Morrison & Melina's fault why they got de-pushed and released (Idk if Morrison is released though) but it's incredibly stupid to bash Trish and give her the cold shoulder because she got the WM match over Melina. That's the WWE's golden girl. You can bash any diva, but it's not smart to bash Trish.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

McGuillicuty needs to go but to bad he probably wont because he is tag champ.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Aww shucky. Now we're only going to get _12_ Diva tag team matches. I am distraught.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

JTG done


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> If anyone is blowing someone backstage is Rosa Mendes. I still can't figure out how she keeps her job.


I've typically assumed that Rosa keeps a low profile. Most of the divas who get released have elevated opinions of their own worth/skills/need to be pushed. 
Rosa is just sort of there. Being immensely attractive helps.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> Seem a little mad there bro. Don't remember addressing you personally so I find your need to defend yourself interesting.


Actually you did address me personally in the red rep comment you gave me.

JTG may be gone already, WWE has yet to make the official announcement yet.

I hope Hornswoggle's gone too, I watched the 2011 RR a couple days ago, and his part in the Rumble was absolutely cringeworthy.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Not serious problems, just the usual misogyny that comes along with being a virgin with no signs of it changing in the near future.


:lmao


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It's both Morrison & Melina's fault why they got de-pushed and released (Idk if Morrison is released though) but it's incredibly stupid to bash Trish and give her the cold shoulder because she got the WM match over Melina. That's the WWE's golden girl. You can bash any diva, but it's not smart to bash Trish.


Didn't Morrison get into the Extreme Rules WWE title main event after WM? How is that a de-push? He then got injured. Which isn't a de-push, it's an injury. Now they're working a "he isn't 100% yet" angle and will likely put him over R-Truth at Summerslam. 

Melina was a diva. None of the divas are getting a push except Kelly Kelly. WWE can only push one at a time you know.



> Actually you did address me personally in the red rep comment you gave me.


Yeah you mad.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> If anyone is blowing someone backstage is Rosa Mendes. I still can't figure out how she keeps her job.


Made a similliar point in a thread last week. Turns out Summerlove is Rosa's laugh-out-loud equivelent.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Disappointed WWE released such an excellent talent in Melina and even more disappointed that few people on this board realize how great she was at what she did, all because of off-camera nonsense which people judge her for and WWE chose not to do anything with her since she returned from her last injury. She is definitely a "diva" in the literal sense of the word and those tweets are definitely cringe-worthy, but I'd be pissed too if useless twits like Kelly Kelly, Eve, and the Bellas were getting the nod over me. She could've handled it a little better though tbh. 

But whatever, good luck, Melina. My favorite diva. 

*sad face*


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

It’s WCW 1999 all over again, only this time all the good talent is leaving the WWE for TNA vs. going to the WWE. To be honest the WWE at the moment sucks and I don’t blame the talent wanting to leave at all. Believe it or not most wrestlers that have worked for the WWE hated working there and have made that known after leaving the company. Most that left said that the WWE lost its touch around 2005. This is WWE’s fault and anyone who takes up for the E in this situation is as much to blame for the shitty product we get today as the E writers themselves are. 

PS: Very happy for Gail Kim and I hope to see her in TNA very soon.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

HullKogan said:


> This has probably been asked already, but how the hell does DH Smith get cut before Tyson Kidd?


Tyson Kidd is on Smackdown and he has been used almost weekly putting on phenomenal matches while DH Smith has always been bland and boring with no talent whatsoever. Kidd was the talent of that tag team.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Big news with all these releases in one swoop.

The only releases that are a pity are of course Gail Kim (as she could work with Natalya and Phoenix) and Kozlov.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

HullKogan said:


> This has probably been asked already, but how the hell does DH Smith get cut before Tyson Kidd?


Tyson Kidd has more charisma. not sure how they figured that out though.. must have used a microscope.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Melina Looking To Have Fans Fund Her First Adult Film
> By Daniel Pena
> 
> Melina announced Thursday plans to record a adult fim; providing she raises enough money from fans to fund the project.
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy shit this thread is unbelievable.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> "Feel free to Tweet, write, call @WWE about how u feel about anything. You deserve to be heard regarding any matter. Strength in numbers. I love you all so dearly and reading all of your tweets. Seeing the trend... I know w/out a doubt, I'm a lucky woman! In the next few days you will see many updates on the matter, so keep checking www.RealMelina.com I will definitely Blog & Vlog about it. I've been through quite a bit of stuff in my life. I Overcame each time. I'll never give up. Not now. I'll Always fight & #StayStrong


From the lady herself incase it hasn't been posted yet. At least we'll get an awesome shoot out of it lol.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

DH smith is going into MMA anyway, hes not sad about this


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I wonder how Zack's Dad will implement the Melina firing into the next episode of ZLITS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> Didn't Morrison get into the Extreme Rules WWE title main event after WM? How is that a de-push? He then got injured. Which isn't a de-push, it's an injury. Now they're working a "he isn't 100% yet" angle and will likely put him over R-Truth at Summerslam.
> 
> Melina was a diva. None of the divas are getting a push except Kelly Kelly. WWE can only push one at a time you know.
> 
> ...


When was the last time Morrison won a match? Don't worry...I'll wait.

Yeah going from one of the top divas who wins most of their matches on RAW to a diva that loses every week on Superstars isn't a de-push.

:lmao :lmao :lmao I'm seriously laughing at you calling me the one's who mad, but you're the one who's out red repping everyone who says something bad about Morrison sounds to me like:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> I wonder how Zack's Dad will implement the Melina firing into the next episode of ZLITS.


This is the most pressing question on my mind in all of this as well.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> From the lady herself incase it hasn't been posted yet. At least we'll get an awesome shoot out of it lol.


Hasn't Melina done enough Shooting


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

JakeC_91 said:


> I wonder how Zack's Dad will implement the Melina firing into the next episode of ZLITS.


I can see his reaction as something like this:


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Hasn't Melina done enough Shooting


idk about shooting but she's been used as target practice many times.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

True that. I know shes tasted major loads in her lifetime. What a target.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> When was the last time Morrison won a match? Don't worry...I'll wait.


Been injured since May but okay. 



> Yeah going from one of the top divas who wins most of their matches on RAW to a diva that loses every week on Superstars isn't a de-push.


Hadn't been on Raw all year before WM actually. 



> :lmao :lmao :lmao I'm seriously laughing at you calling me the one's who mad, but you're the one who's out red repping everyone who says something bad about Morrison sounds to me like:


Oh man red rep someone get a hostage crisis negotiator up in here.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Batista is target practising on her now


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Woohoo!! Hawkins survived the first round of cuts!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

With Melina being gone, it's only a matter if time until Morrison pulls a "Jerry Lawler" and walks out with her.

Well, I can only hope.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What I find funny is Melina has this bitchy attitude backstage and has slept with alota guys but in her youtube video's she tries to sound the like a sweet little princess that likes to hug stuffed animals and paint happy clowns. "hey guys this is my 6th youtube video I've just been outside enjoying the day loving the air and dancing in the flowers and loving life" blah blah blah who's she trying to kid? you could feel a dump truck with all the bull shit she say's in a single video.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> It’s WCW 1999 all over again, only this time all the good talent is leaving the WWE for TNA vs. going to the WWE. To be honest the WWE at the moment sucks and I don’t blame the talent wanting to leave at all. Believe it or not most wrestlers that have worked for the WWE hated working there and have made that known after leaving the company. Most that left said that the WWE lost its touch around 2005. This is WWE’s fault and anyone who takes up for the E in this situation is as much to blame for the shitty product we get today as the E writers themselves are.


Yes, because Chris Masters, Vladimir Kozlov and Melina are such huge losses...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This thread is a classic.

For those who are butthurt over the jokes: get over yourself and get a sense of humor!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> Woohoo!! Hawkins survived the first round of cuts!


And I have absolutely no clue why he's still on the roster.


----------



## cdh409 (Jul 25, 2011)

And now the Diva division really looks like shit. Sure Melina wasn't great, but she is better in the ring than Kelly Kelly the current champ and the Bella Twins. Gail Kim is a major f'n loss..i mean i guess she was let go cuz she made the Divas look bad in the ring cuz they can't wrestle


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> Been injured since May but okay.


But he's had about 4 or 5 matches since he's been back and he's lost all of them, even the tag matches he was in, he was the guy that got pinned.



> Hadn't been on Raw all year before WM actually.


Lies.



Choke2Death said:


> This thread is a classic.
> 
> For those who are butthurt over the jokes: get over yourself and get a sense of humor!


It's only Morrison & Melina marks that are bitching.

I bet you if it was about Miz & Maryse (just using a wrestling couple) we wouldn't hear them complaining. They're gonna get on here and deny and act like they would be still complaining but they wouldn't. They'd be laughing too.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> What I find funny is Melina has this bitchy attitude backstage and has slept with alota guys but in her youtube video's she tries to sound the like a sweet little princess that likes to hug stuffed animals and paint happy clowns.














notorious_187 said:


> But he's had about 4 or 5 matches since he's been back and he's lost all of them, even the tag matches he was in, he was the guy that got pinned.


Try 2. Lost to Christian (The World Heavyweight Champion), and lost to Truth & Miz.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> What I find funny is Melina has this bitchy attitude backstage and has slept with alota guys but in her youtube video's she tries to sound the like a sweet little princess that likes to hug stuffed animals and paint happy clowns.


Shes a bitch. Just like her bitch, who is also a bitch. John Morrison.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> And I have absolutely no clue why he's still on the roster.


He's 26 and a poor man's Dolph Ziggler in the ring?

I wouldn't release young guys who can wrestle and might still have a chance.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

next on the block?

JTG, Reks(sadly), hawkins, rosa


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know why you guys are so upset over Melina. Yeah she had talent but Gail Kim was better, but what makes it worse for her is that she was apparently a cancer in the locker room. If anything this helped WWE.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

wrestlingforeverii stop posting the same picture time after time hoping someone will comment on it


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

If Morrison goes to TNA or the indies, who's he gonna steal his moves from?!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Gresty said:


> wrestlingforeverii stop posting the same picture time after time hoping someone will comment on it


lol, it's actually the signature.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Gresty said:


> wrestlingforeverii stop posting the same picture time after time hoping someone will comment on it


Thats my sig son.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

HXC PSU said:


> next on the block?
> 
> JTG, Reks(sadly), hawkins, rosa


God, Tyler Reks. Forgot all about him tbh. Defo gotta be close to release.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh shi, sorry son


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

And here I thought this was going to be a slow news day. 

:lmao


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

iMac said:


> God, Tyler Reks. Forgot all about him tbh. Defo gotta be close to release.


Reks has/had the potential to be the mysterious monster heel type....shame he isn't being used at all


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Gresty said:


> Oh shi, sorry son


haha I thought the same thing at first.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Awww man not Chris Masters that guy has alot of talent


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> I bet you if it was about Miz & Maryse (just using a wrestling couple) we wouldn't hear them complaining. They're gonna get on here and deny and act like they would be still complaining but they wouldn't. They'd be laughing too.


Maryse isn't a bitch whore though. Plus, she's much hotter. (Y)

All joking aside, I kind of agree.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

iMac has the best sig in this thread.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I hate when this stuff happens when im trying to get some work done, can't stop checking the interwebs for updates to see whos next!


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Was Gail Kim's related to her actions on RAW?
Or just released as well?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Was Gail Kim's related to her actions on RAW?
> Or just released as well?


Naw man, she quite.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Rocky Mark said:


>


very mature sir.


scrilla said:


> yeah because nobody has ever said he's a charismaless spot monkey with no mic skills before.


except he is charismatic


Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Damm, what a fucking ***.
> 
> What kind of guy would write something like that online for everybody to see?
> 
> Jesus Christ Morrison.


Obviously you would never know, never had a girlfriend I see?


notorious_187 said:


> We talking about the same guy who's only good at jumping and doing flips?


 no, we're not talking about Evan Bourne


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol @ Vlad having 6 votes.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Swag said:


> except he is charismatic


:lmao

You do know who John Morrison is, right?


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Chris Masters was actually growing on me. Don't really care about DH or Vlad, and Melina had been doing nothing in the Divas Division anyway, so its honestly a good thing if she wants to go somewhere where women's wrestling actually matters (don't anyone dare say TNA). As for Gail, she must have pocketed some good money so now she can go somewhere where again, women's wrestling actually matters.


Fuck it, the best main stream wrestling promotion for any female wrestler that likes the word wrestling to work for is TNA at the moment. Like it or not WWE at the moment is WCW 1999 and most ofthe talent wanting to leave or begging to leave proves it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahh, now Masters/Smith/Gail/Kozlov have dropped off of the Twitter trending topics list and have been replaced by trends about such talented individuals as the Jonas Brothers, Miley Cyrus, and Justin Bieber. 8*D


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL at that horse Melina. Hopefully Morrison will follow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Swag said:


> no, we're not talking about Evan Bourne


Then what more does Morrison do?

And you're fucking delusional saying Morrison is charismatic.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Was Gail Kim's related to her actions on RAW?
> Or just released as well?


Apparently she was told to be eliminated from the battle royal on Raw within the first minute so she eliminated herself and then quit that night.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like HHH is using his new power of being COO by releasing all these talents once again HHH buries talent.

Also why is the likes of Tyler Reks, Curt Hawkins still in WWE???


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

chris masters so called push was epic


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I guess melina and chris msters will have more time to be on Zack ryders shit I mean show


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Is there gonna be more cuts?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

C'mon WWE, release some more dudes. I'm at risk of resorting to doing something productive with the rest of my day.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DH Smith is gone...again, not surprised. They never should have split up The Hart Dynasty, and don't be surprised if Tyson Kidd is included in this spring cleaning as well.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> Is there gonna be more cuts?


Yes. They haven't even begun to cut Smackdown yet.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> C'mon WWE, release some more dudes. I'm at risk of resorting to doing something productive with the rest of my day.


ikr, I'm sat here with some mac n cheese f5ing this thread and WWE.com simultaneously. Where da fuck is the action?!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TripleG said:


> DH Smith is gone...again, not surprised. They never should have split up The Hart Dynasty, and don't be surprised if Tyson Kidd is included in this spring cleaning as well.


He is one of those young talents that WWE really should be unwilling to lose... the guy has promise.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Striketeam said:


> Is there gonna be more cuts?


Hopefully. There is no excuse for Heath Slater, Curt Hawkins, Michael McGuillicuty, Tyler Reks, Rosa Mendes, Alicia Fox, Yoshi Tatsu and JTG to be on the roster. They are all useless and a waste of a roster spot.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

TheReverend said:


>


Can ANYBODY tell me why Mike Knox is now relevant again and why he is popping out of the fucking woodwork as one of Melina's one night flings? I thought Batista was really the only guy she cheated with? (at least kinda proven) Last time he was relevant to me was when I saw him on November 30th 2008 in Bethlehem PA at Stabler when I kept calling him "Caveman" lol


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Sin Cara could be on this list as well as JTG


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Think they're waiting until Monday to do the Smackdown cuts, so the names aren't released before the airing of tonight's show?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MMN said:


> :lmao
> 
> You do know who John Morrison is, right?


Lol I don't think so. Honestly Kozlov had more charisma than Morrison, but to say he has more than Morrison would actually imply that Morrison has any at all which he doesn't so I'll just say no Morrison has no charisma.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

adrian_zombo said:


> Think they're waiting until Monday to do the Smackdown cuts, so the names aren't released before the airing of tonight's show?




No they're not that smart. While releasing Melina and Chris Masters, WWE decided to use their spotlight of the day on Melina and promoted Chris Masters not once but TWICE. Once on their website featuring a match he has, and another on twitter, welcoming him to twitter and asking for people to follow him. To assume WWE can do anything intelligently is grossly overestimating them.


----------



## b10515691 (Aug 5, 2011)

plz dont let swagger be next


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Hopefully. There is no excuse for Heath Slater, Curt Hawkins, Michael McGuillicuty, Tyler Reks, Rosa Mendes, Alicia Fox, Yoshi Tatsu and JTG to be on the roster. They are all useless and a waste of a roster spot.


So basically... let's cut every young or relatively young talent that hasn't had time to develop and let them hit the open market while failing to produce new stars yet again?

That will work in the long run...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Looks like HHH is using his new power of being COO by releasing all these talents once again HHH buries talent.
> 
> Also why is the likes of Tyler Reks, Curt Hawkins still in WWE???


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

tyler reks and jtg need to go. they both suck.

masters and kozlov were both pretty awesome guys just not used well. got the typical wwe treatment, but im looking on the bright side, now kozlov is away from santino maybe they can do something serious with him.

melina is shit and shes got jomo pussywhipped hardcore, good riddance. 
gail kim can have actual matches now, good for her.
i hope dh smith does mma like he said he was gonna.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

b10515691 said:


> plz dont let swagger be next


if only i was so lucky. never gonna happen unfortunately.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Nut Tree said:


> Sin Cara could be on this list as well as JTG


No Cara's advertised to make his return to RAW next week plus he's one of Triple H's projects, so he's not going anywhere unless he quits.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

all the hate for reks and hawkins is pathetic have you ever even seem them wrestle before? they put on great matches when they fued.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

HXC PSU said:


> all the hate for reks and hawkins is pathetic have you ever even seem them wrestle before? they put on great matches when they fued.


Hawkins has talent and I want him to stay, but I do think he'll be released sadly. As for Reks, don't think he's good at all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DH Smith's best bet would be to do mma because he can't talk or act and has no charisma at all, with mma none of those things matter so its perfect for him maybe someone will punch his face and make him look no so wierd.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

meh meh meh meh and meh.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Tyson Kidd survived the cut but David Hart didnt???


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Nut Tree said:


> Sin Cara could be on this list as well as JTG


Sin Cara? Keep dreaming :lmao


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Nut Tree said:


> Sin Cara could be on this list as well as JTG


Sin Cara is not. He's advertised for the next Smackdown as well as the tour of Mexico in the fall. 

Btw, I bow down to your sig!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> So basically... let's cut every young or relatively young talent that hasn't had time to develop and let them hit the open market while failing to produce new stars yet again?
> 
> That will work in the long run...


They have guys down in FCW they can call up that are much better than those I mentioned.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

MMN said:


> Hawkins has talent and I want him to stay, but I do think he'll be released sadly. As for Reks, don't think he's good at all.


Definitely. Reks isn't even close to a favorite wrestler for me but I think he has potential too. How can people say they are untalented and get released when they don't even get the chance to wrestle on TV?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Please release Heath Slater!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Tyson Kidd survived the cut but David Hart didnt???


D.H. has openly said that he wants to quit wrestling and go into MMA.

Tyson Kidd stays because of the Cena/Punk influence.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Just wow! None of the comments are funny in themselves, but it's funny that this thread is like a convention for hate-filled, lifeless losers.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Val Venis's shoot on Melina and Morrison he did some months back is epic. He destroys them.


----------



## b10515691 (Aug 5, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Please release Heath Slater!


the one man rock band? no way!


----------



## Correfan (May 23, 2011)

Rumour has it that there's still one big release coming up.

I'm hoping The Great Khali gets released.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

HHH Mark said:


> Just wow! None of the comments are funny in themselves, but it's funny that this thread is like a convention for hate-filled, lifeless losers.


Melina fan, huh?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Tyson Kidd stays because of the Cena/Punk influence.


No, he stays because he has a ton of talent.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

That one big release is probably Drew McIntyre. Hopefully not.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JoseBxNYC said:


> They have guys down in FCW they can call up that are much better than those I mentioned.


O... the same place many of the talent they bring up don't develop or give air time to and eventually end up firing you mean? It would be the same thing next year... 80 percent of those FCW guys you so love would be on the future endeavoured list.

Seriously, many of these guys have barely been exposed and those that have, have had hardly any time in the new roles they have just been given.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Melina... Don't give a fuck.

Kozlov... Don't give a fuck

Smithy... Don't give a fuck

Masters... Care levels a bit higher, but still... don't give a fuck.

Gail... Probz the only real loss, although it doesn't come as much of a surprise.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

[email protected] people who are saying slater, look at the segment he just had with DB, they clearly have plans for him.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Correfan said:


> Rumour has it that there's still one big release coming up.
> 
> I'm hoping The Great Khali gets released.


Too big in India.

I question what is "big". I can't imagine any upper midcarders getting cut. Obviously all the main eventers are safe.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MMN said:


> No, he stays because he has a ton of talent.


Well that too. Don't know why he doesn't get pushed.

All he needs is a manager or valet that can be his mouth-piece and I think Cole would be perfect for the job.


----------



## b10515691 (Aug 5, 2011)

jinder mahal will go before khali ever will


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Well that too. Don't know why he doesn't get pushed.
> 
> All he needs is a manager or valet that can be his mouth-piece and I think Cole would be perfect for the job.


Cole would be great for Kidd actually and if it gets him off commentary then I'm all for it.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

HHH Mark said:


> Just wow! None of the comments are funny in themselves, but it's funny that this thread is like a convention for hate-filled, lifeless losers.


you've been gotten to, just like every other Morrison/Melina fan in this thread.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HHH Mark said:


> Just wow! None of the comments are funny in themselves, but it's funny that this thread is like a convention for hate-filled, lifeless losers.


You do realize that by commenting in this thread, you're joining the convention of "hate-filled, lifeless losers."


----------



## Correfan (May 23, 2011)

I wonder if they are having Smackdown cuts in a few days?

If they do cut from Smackdown, I'm thinking Brodus Clay, Trent Barreta, possibly The Usos, possibly Khali?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> That one big release is probably Drew McIntyre. Hopefully not.


i would jump for joy if they cut that complete waste of space.


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

Get rid of the tagteam champs please....they are useless retards with no personality or in-ring skills.
And push Mcintyre to the moon,because he can draw heat as hell if used right


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Correfan said:


> I wonder if they are having Smackdown cuts in a few days?
> 
> If they do cut from Smackdown, I'm thinking Brodus Clay, Trent Barreta, possibly The Usos, possibly Khali?


they just earlier this year signed khali for 5 mor re years so i doubt it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Only person getting released that upsets me is Chris Masters. Dude was really coming along in the ring and was having some really good matches on Superstars. But they were hesitant to push him due to his history of failing the wellness policy.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Correfan said:


> I wonder if they are having Smackdown cuts in a few days?
> 
> If they do cut from Smackdown, I'm thinking Brodus Clay, Trent Barreta, possibly The Usos, possibly Khali?


Clay JUST returned from filming a WWE Studios movie. I highly doubt he's going anywhere right now.
I really hope they don't drop Trent or the Usos. Those guys are great. 

Everyone on the planet seems to want Khali gone, so it won't happen. 

Yoshi, maybe? I hope not, but he's in his mid 30's. I'd drop him before Barreta or the Usos. 
Of course, I could argue that Smackdown doesn't have enough guys on it to warrant any cuts.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Correfan said:


> I wonder if they are having Smackdown cuts in a few days?
> 
> If they do cut from Smackdown, I'm thinking Brodus Clay, Trent Barreta, possibly The Usos, possibly Khali?


If I had to guess the possible cuts are Trent Barreta, Yoshi Tatsu, Tyson Kidd (but CM Punk likes him), Rosa Mendes, Tamina, Kaitlyn.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Why does Tyler Reks have a job and not Chris Masters?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> D.H. has openly said that he wants to quit wrestling and go into MMA.
> 
> Tyson Kidd stays because of the Cena/Punk influence.


Tyson Kidd is ass kissing Cena and CM Punk then lol. I think I seen a you tube clip of David doing MMA training so I guess he isnt bothered he got released


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

HHH Mark just got GOT!


----------



## Correfan (May 23, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Why does Tyler Reks have a job and not Chris Masters?


Wellness policy?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Tyson Kidd is ass kissing Cena and CM Punk then lol. I think I seen a you tube clip of David doing MMA training so I guess he isnt bothered he got released


No it's more of the other way around.

Not necessarily ass-kissing but lately Punk & Cena have been saying how WWE doesn't push great talent and the names they always drop are Kidd & Ryder.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Cena will be next....


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Correfan said:


> Wellness policy?


Didn't Edge fail that once? Since when was that an automatic DQ from ever going anywhere.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Derek said:


> Only person getting released that upsets me is Chris Masters. Dude was really coming along in the ring and was having some really good matches on Superstars. But they were hesitant to push him due to his history of failing the wellness policy.


Chris Masters biggest problem isn't talent but the fact that when he debuted and got over years ago, he was on the juice. Once he got taken off the juice, he's no longer big enough naturally to stand out when every other wrestler is also a bodybuilder, so it killed his gimmick of being the 'masterpiece'. Thats the sad thing in WWE, certain guys with enough power in the company are allowed to stay on juice to keep them big and recover from injuries quicker, and certain guys aren't.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Thread Summary:










Somehow it doesn't surprise me that fans of people who turn their personal lives into public circuses on social networking sites are just as broken as people they idolize.



CamillePunk said:


> Why does Tyler Reks have a job and not Chris Masters?


Wellness violations bro. He had two strikes. That's the only explanation in a world that makes sense.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> No it's more of the other way around.
> 
> Not necessarily ass-kissing but lately Punk & Cena have been saying how WWE doesn't push great talent and the names they always drop are Kidd & Ryder.


I defintely think Tyson Kidd kisses ass thats why hes still has a job

Also trent barretta he is still employed lol he should of been gone along time ago


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

If anybody else should be released, they are as follows: Otunga, McGuillicutty, Slater, Great Khali, Jinder Mahal, Hornswoggle and Yoshi Tatsu. There might be more but I don't care enough to mention them.

And I laugh at the idea that you have a "life" only if you are a humorless, tries-too-hard-to-be-serious-and-sensitive prick.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Why does Tyler Reks have a job and not Chris Masters?


hes better and doesnt do roids? simple enough


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> If anybody else should be released, they are as follows: Otunga, McGuillicutty, Slater, Great Khali, Jinder Mahal, Hornswoggle and Yoshi Tatsu. There might be more but I don't care enough to mention them.
> 
> And I laugh at the idea that you have a "life" only if you are a humorless, tries-too-hard-to-be-serious-and-sensitive prick.


Agreed on both points.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

HXC PSU said:


> hes better and doesnt do roids? simple enough


Better at what? Not even being on Superstars?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I defintely think Tyson Kidd kisses ass thats why hes still has a job
> 
> Also trent barretta he is still employed lol he should of been gone along time ago


Kidd and Barreta are fantastic wrestlers. They're also young (especially Barreta). 
Why fire guys who can make others look good and may even turn into something themselves one day?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Kidd and Barreta are fantastic wrestlers. They're also young (especially Barreta).
> Why fire guys who can make others look good and may even turn into something themselves one day?


You're talking to one of the biggest trolls on this forum, don't bother.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I defintely think Tyson Kidd kisses ass thats why hes still has a job
> 
> Also trent barretta he is still employed lol he should of been gone along time ago


...Or they're both young and the WWE see potential in them?

Nah, that can't be it. fpalm


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't get why everyone has to applaud people being laid off in this bad economy. It's not really fair if you ask me.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Kidd and Barreta are fantastic wrestlers. They're also young (especially Barreta).
> Why fire guys who can make others look good and may even turn into something themselves one day?


You're replying to a person named "Kelly Kelly fan", just FYI.



VikesRule_HBK said:


> I don't get why everyone has to applaud people being laid off in this bad economy. It's not really fair if you ask me.


Do you really think people are being serious? 90% of the posts in this thread are completely facetious. We're on the internet dude. Do you really think some guy is calling his friends going "Chris Masters got released! Yes! We're ordering out tonight bro!"

Most of the serious posts are from Melina/Morrison marks, which just enhances the rich, chocolatey humor of the thread.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Kidd and Barreta are fantastic wrestlers. They're also young (especially Barreta).
> Why fire guys who can make others look good and may even turn into something themselves one day?


These guys havent been used right and they dont really have the right character to get over with the fans. I think they should be released and go somewhere else and try again


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Better at what? Not even being on Superstars?


hes better in every aspect, granted i still expect reks to be cut. but hes still far better then masters


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan is mentioning someone new on every post. You may as well say release the whole roster and finish it once and for all.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Kelly Kelly fan is mentioning someone new on every post. You may as well say release the whole roster and finish it once and for all.


Kelly Kelly fan is either a troll or a complete moron.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

VikesRule_HBK said:


> I don't get why everyone has to applaud people being laid off in this bad economy. It's not really fair if you ask me.


So in a good economy, it would be funny?

Frankly, I don't like most of these useless people being released, so I don't give a damn. Seriously doubt any of them are starving anyway.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

HXC PSU said:


> hes better in every aspect, granted i still expect reks to be cut. but hes still far better then masters


Did Reks ever have a good match that wasn't against Masters? As far as I've seen, Masters is the superior wrestler and it's not even close. 
Reks also tried to run a gimmick that wasn't going to work for him at all.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

You know I think Zack Ryder saved his ass by doing this long island show on the internet as if he hadent of done he would of been released. This guy must of seen he was on the verge of getting cut. Props to him for gettng over and saving his job


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Kelly Kelly fan is mentioning someone new on every post. You may as well say release the whole roster and finish it once and for all.


Im giving my opinion on certain talent who shouldnt be in WWE this is a forum after all otherwise none ofus would be here



MMN said:


> Kelly Kelly fan is either a troll or a complete moron.


Im not a troll or moron. I am giving my opinion since this is a forum what else is this place for


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe they'll release Hornswoogle if we are lucky.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

They definitely need The Rock to save them again this year, based on the lack of money the CM Punk angle drew. The fact they had to release a bunch of guys on the roster to pay his new salary, licensing of his music, opportunity cost, and all the money paid for outside mainstream advertising and guest spots is not good.


----------



## Correfan (May 23, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Maybe they'll release Hornswoogle if we are lucky.


As much as he's a real dead-weight, he's also pretty well-liked in the locker room. There'd be a lot of unhappy superstars if he did get kicked out, I reckon.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Im not a troll or moron. I am giving my opinion since this is a forum what else is this place for


I'm still hoping you're a troll because no sane person would write the crap you do.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Gail Kim's release or quit is sad. She came to the WWE for more money which she got but was NEVER utilized. There was nothing memorable about her unless you want to remember that she was the girl who Daniel Bryan was seeing. Yeah right. Such a shame. I really wanted to see an Asian Diva on top of the WWE and with a serious reign. Sadly, Vince sees things differently.

I think Melina dug a grave for herself with her getting pissed off about Trish Stratus' spot at Wrestlemania this year. Either way, she got pushed when she came back from her injury but quickly faded away to make way for LayCool. I guess Melina jobbing on her way out was not a surprise. That usually happens to many wrestlers before they get released.

Chris Masters release is another sad one too. He came back to the WWE without those enormous Ultimate Super Saiyan muscles and soon became a jobber. Nothing memorable about his second run with the company.

David Hart Smith's release is just weird. After they broke up the Hart Dynasty, I knew Hart and Kidd would be done. It was just a matter of when. David is tall and big which seems to be what Vince loves, so I hope he will be brought back in the future. Hope he can refine his wrestling skills.

Vladimir Kozlov. Do I really want to talk about him? He came in and was treated as a big thing. But soon became a happy guy who we can't take seriously anymore. He's not the first guy that has to happen to and sure won't be the last.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> O... the same place many of the talent they bring up don't develop or give air time to and eventually end up firing you mean? It would be the same thing next year... 80 percent of those FCW guys you so love would be on the future endeavoured list.
> 
> Seriously, many of these guys have barely been exposed and those that have, have had hardly any time in the new roles they have just been given.


You're saying that watching the likes of JTG, Yoshi Tatsu and Curt Hawkins is better than watching Tyler Black, Richie Steamboat or Percy Watson? You need help bro.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't think anybody has yet to mention Ranjuin Singh? (I know I probably misspelled it) They really don't need him anymore now that they have had Khali squished him to doom a couple of weeks ago. And to all those people who want Hornswoggle gone--I bet you he will still be here another 5-10 years. Mark my words. It will take a miracle for him to get the boot. He is like the Cena...of the midgets. TBH I really liked him in the VERY beginning with Finlay when he would pull him out from under the ring and toss him on his opponent and then KICK him back under lol. Oh, don't forget the spot at Wrestlemania 23 with Horny and Mr. Kennedy. THAt was fucking great!! haha:lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I would laugh my fucking ass off if WWE put on their website that they were releasing Punk, only to say it was a joke hours later. Just to see the reactions of everyone on here.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Masters release is fucking retarded. He's improved dramatically, and was a top 10 worker in the company. And I'm not even a mark for him.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Did Reks ever have a good match that wasn't against Masters? As far as I've seen, Masters is the superior wrestler and it's not even close.
> Reks also tried to run a gimmick that wasn't going to work for him at all.



reks had a surfer gimmick, it was bad, now he has a new one. thats it

and as for matches watch him against hawkins and eat your words.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

why this thread got 72 pages LOOOL?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JoseBxNYC said:


> You're saying that watching the likes of JTG, Yoshi Tatsu and Curt Hawkins is better than watching Tyler Black, Richie Steamboat or Percy Watson? You need help bro.


Hawkins has talent. He just isn't used properly. And I think they could be good in another company, the WWE has proven they don't have teh ability to reliably create or push talent right now. The WWE is seriously hurting itself right now.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> You're saying that watching the likes of JTG, Yoshi Tatsu and Curt Hawkins is better than watching Tyler Black, Richie Steamboat or Percy Watson? You need help bro.


JTG, Yoshi, and Hawkins were all vastly better wrestlers than Percy Watson the last time I saw Percy. It gets fuzzier after that, perhaps. 
Hawkins is better (at wrestling) than most of the WWE roster. 
Also, Watson's NXT gimmick was AWFUL.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

USCena said:


> I don't think anybody has yet to mention Ranjuin Singh? (I know I probably misspelled it) They really don't need him anymore now that they have had Khali squished him to doom a couple of weeks ago. And to all those people who want Hornswoggle gone--I bet you he will still be here another 5-10 years. Mark my words. It will take a miracle for him to get the boot. He is like the Cena...of the midgets. TBH I really liked him in the VERY beginning with Finlay when he would pull him out from under the ring and toss him on his opponent and then KICK him back under lol. Oh, don't forget the spot at Wrestlemania 23 with Horny and Mr. Kennedy. THAt was fucking great!! haha:lmao


Singh is the head writer for Raw. I'm guessing he doubled as Khali's "brother" because they needed an Indian dude and couldn't be fucked to go out of their way to find one.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

USCena said:


> I don't think anybody has yet to mention Ranjuin Singh? (I know I probably misspelled it) They really don't need him anymore now that they have had Khali squished him to doom a couple of weeks ago. And to all those people who want Hornswoggle gone--I bet you he will still be here another 5-10 years. Mark my words. It will take a miracle for him to get the boot. He is like the Cena...of the midgets. TBH I really liked him in the VERY beginning with Finlay when he would pull him out from under the ring and toss him on his opponent and then KICK him back under lol. Oh, don't forget the spot at Wrestlemania 23 with Horny and Mr. Kennedy. THAt was fucking great!! haha:lmao


Singh is a producer/writer of RAW.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

USCena said:


> I don't think anybody has yet to mention Ranjuin Singh? (I know I probably misspelled it) They really don't need him anymore now that they have had Khali squished him to doom a couple of weeks ago. And to all those people who want Hornswoggle gone--I bet you he will still be here another 5-10 years. Mark my words. It will take a miracle for him to get the boot. He is like the Cena...of the midgets. TBH I really liked him in the VERY beginning with Finlay when he would pull him out from under the ring and toss him on his opponent and then KICK him back under lol. Oh, don't forget the spot at Wrestlemania 23 with Horny and Mr. Kennedy. THAt was fucking great!! haha:lmao


The reason why Rajin Singh isn't released is because he's one of the main writers on RAW. I guess you didn't know that. Rajin Singh is just his stage name too by the way.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> You're saying that watching the likes of JTG, Yoshi Tatsu and Curt Hawkins is better than watching Tyler Black, Richie Steamboat or Percy Watson? You need help bro.


Curt Hawkins belongs in the second group, frankly. He's a huge talent. I'm also shocked there's another Percymaniac around this forum.



USCena said:


> I don't think anybody has yet to mention Ranjuin Singh? (I know I probably misspelled it) They really don't need him anymore now that they have had Khali squished him to doom a couple of weeks ago.


The guy that plays Ranjin Singh is one of the head writers for the WWE bro. I don't think he has to worry.

EDIT: I don't know if anyone mentioned this but Ranjin Singh is a writer.

PS Ranjin Singh is actually a writer for the WWE.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

:lmao @ Gail Kim saying she quit the WWE. 

Dumb bitch got future endeavored.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> You're saying that watching the likes of JTG, Yoshi Tatsu and Curt Hawkins is better than watching Tyler Black, Richie Steamboat or Percy Watson? You need help bro.


Will Tyler Black ever get called up?

He's been down there for what 2 years now?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Can't say I'm going to miss any of them but it's always sad too see people lose their dream jobs.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Muta said:


> :lmao @ Gail Kim saying she quit the WWE.
> 
> Dumb bitch got future endeavored.


I heard she quite, actually.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Muta said:


> :lmao @ Gail Kim saying she quit the WWE.
> 
> Dumb bitch got future endeavored.


They always quit.

Sorry I meant quite :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Will Tyler Black ever get called up?
> 
> He's been down there for what 2 years now?


nah just a year.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Will Tyler Black ever get called up?
> 
> He's been down there for what 2 years now?


It hasn't even been a year yet. He signed August 8th and debuted on FCW September 30th, 2010.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Maybe they'll release Hornswoogle if we are lucky.


Why on earth is hornswoggle still there he cant wrestle matches so whats the point of him hes a waste of a paycheck


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What was Gail expecting really? she came back for money plain and simple she knew what wwe was all about and that they don't give a damn about womens wrestling why was she acting so surprised when no one noticed her eliminating herself? Well Gail back to TNA until you need more money again. If she truly wants a place that lets women wrestle she should go to some indy company's, because the mainstream audience doesn't care for women wrestling so IW or wwe doesn't feature them at all hardly.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

Melina probably. Smith had some talent but no personality.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Is there more releases to come??? I wonder who is next??? I would mark out if it was Cena


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Is there more releases to come??? I wonder who is next??? I would mark out if it was Cena


fpalm


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

doubt anyone else is getting released it's been a few hours


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

scrilla said:


> doubt anyone else is getting released it's been a few hours


Maybe tomorrow after Smackdown airs today? JTG has a match on the show. Have my fingers crossed that he leaves.

Guys like Tatsu won't get released cause of NXT.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone who lost on SD is in the shit.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

scrilla said:


> doubt anyone else is getting released it's been a few hours


nah man they're just holding off for a huge release in the coming hours. my sources have told me so.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I am a bit bummed about Masters. He's improved quite a bit in the ring, too. Nice Superstars matches.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Maybe tomorrow after Smackdown airs today? JTG has a match on the show. Have my fingers crossed that he leaves.
> 
> Guys like Tatsu won't get released cause of NXT.


Isn't JTG on NXT too?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Koslov was on Smackdown but got released anyway. I swear he got drafted there this year?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Maybe tomorrow after Smackdown airs today? JTG has a match on the show. Have my fingers crossed that he leaves.
> 
> Guys like Tatsu won't get released cause of NXT.


Kozlov and JTG were both on NXT...


----------



## Master Blaster (Jul 14, 2011)

lol at everybody who assumes that Masters got released because of the wellness policy and steroids. If that would be the case, there would be absolutely no place in the WWE for Mason Ryan.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/john-cena-released


> WWE has come to terms on the release of John Cena as of today, August 5, 2011. WWE wishes John the best in all his future endeavors.


Oh shit son!


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Will Tyler Black ever get called up?
> 
> He's been down there for what 2 years now?


Well, CM Punk stayed in OVW for almost a year so that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Kozlov and JTG were both on NXT...


Their rookies were eliminated though.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Anyone who lost on SD is in the shit.


So that's why Orton took the pin.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

I was just checking - RAW now has 25 male wrestlers, SmackDown now has 24 male wrestlers, so 49 in total. I do wonder if a brand merge on TV is being considered, but still running two separate 'brands' for house shows?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Their rookies were eliminated though.


So was Yoshi's.


----------



## Correfan (May 23, 2011)

MMN said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/john-cena-released
> 
> Oh shit son!


You motherfucker, I hate you.

(repped)


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

chronoxiong said:


> The reason why Rajin Singh isn't released is because he's one of the main writers on RAW. I guess you didn't know that. Rajin Singh is just his stage name too by the way.


Wow, didn't know that. I actually thought they were legit brothers this whole time (and not cuz of the characters either). Could of sworn I remembered somebody saying that or something. Guess I'm behind on my wikipedia knowledge. Well, I at least hope he's part responsible of the Cena/Punk stuff on RAW, but if he's for Cena beating Punk at Summerslam and having us go back to the status quo, then get him the Fuck out. That's and *IF* though.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

MMN said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/john-cena-released
> 
> Oh shit son!


You should have used Stone Cold's :lmao


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

EDIT- Can't reveal this news yet. Will bring down the IWC and cause this site to crash if I did.


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

MMN said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/john-cena-released
> 
> Oh shit son!


:lmao


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh yeah Yoshi Tatsu hes been dodging the axe for ages how has he done that???


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TheReverend said:


> nah man they're just holding off for a huge release in the coming hours. my sources have told me so.


My sources tell me Rev has very reliable sources.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Master Blaster said:


> lol at everybody who assumes that Masters got released because of the wellness policy and steroids. If that would be the case, there would be absolutely no place in the WWE for Mason Ryan.


That would only be true if WWE wellness policy was government regulated or tested to olympic standards and made public, nobody knows how they conduct it, but it's clear that certain guys get a 'pass' because being huge is part of their gimmick i.e. Mason Ryan (obviously on juice). other guys get a pass because they have injuries and need the steroids to recuperate faster to continue working (Cena, Rey, etc) 

There's absolutely no reason to doubt they let certain guys get away with it and bust other guys to either punish them for something, or for PR purposes "See, we suspended someone for wellness, we clearly don't promote the use of steroids to get bigger and heal from injuries faster! *hides Mason Ryan, Big Zeke, Batista, Skip Sheffield, Cena, and 2/3 of the roster who are on pro-hormones*"


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> EDIT- Can't reveal this news yet. Will bring down the IWC and cause this site to crash if I did.


I dare you to reveal it ^^


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Annihilus said:


> That would only be true if WWE wellness policy was government regulated or tested to olympic standards and made public, nobody knows how they conduct it or whether certain guys get a 'pass' because being huge is part of their gimmick i.e. Mason Ryan (obviously on juice).
> 
> There's absolutely no reason to doubt they let certain guys get away with it and bust other guys to either punish them for something, or for PR purposes "See, we suspended someone for wellness, we clearly don't promote the use of steroids to get bigger and heal from injuries faster! *hides Mason Ryan, Big Zeke, Batista, Skip Sheffield, Cena, and 2/3 of the roster who are on pro-hormones*"


Numerous guys have said that the testing is carried out by an outside company, it's completely random and that Vince finds out when the wrestlers themselves finds out. I think I'm more inclined to believe them than I am some person on the internet speculating to their hearts content. I can't speak for the other but Cena is a legit gym freak. Just because you can't get the look these guys have doesn't mean it's impossible and everybody who does look that way is on roids.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Muta said:


> :lmao @ Gail Kim saying she quit the WWE.
> 
> Dumb bitch got future endeavored.


Show me the WWE article where she got Future Endeavored please.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Is there more releases to come??? I wonder who is next??? I would mark out if it was Cena


there are no words...please stop posting


----------



## hollyoaksislove (Nov 30, 2010)

Zack Ryder must be thanking his lucky stars that he decided to make a YouTube show. That saved his spot in WWE.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Exactly. People always accused Triple H of being on steroids. But what they don't know is that he started doing bodybuilding when he was like 14 and has been a gym freak ever since.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I seen the other three coming. I didn't see Melina coming though. If anything I'd imagine she was released for her attitude. Either that, or they released her for the sake of Morrison having a better focus.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Is there more releases to come??? I wonder who is next??? I would mark out if it was Cena


Pretty ironic comment coming from someone who is a fan of someone like Kelly Kelly, who has such "great" In-Ring abilities.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

What's the latest on this John Morrison wanting to end his contract?

If he does, I will personally acid-attack Melina


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

MMN said:


> Exactly. People always accused Triple H of being on steroids. But what they don't know is that he started doing bodybuilding when he was like 14 and has been a gym freak ever since.


Cena and Trips are always accused of being on roids when they are the 2 guys who are legit bodybuilding and gym freaks who are serious about their workouts and eating etc. I always laugh when people start flinging accusations. Maybe they aren't testing positive because they're doing it the old fashioned way? It is possible lol.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Why on earth is hornswoggle still there he cant wrestle matches so whats the point of him hes a waste of a paycheck


Why on Earth does Kelly Kelly have a championship?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Cena and Trips are always accused of being on roids when they are the 2 guys who are legit bodybuilding and gym freaks who are serious about their workouts and eating etc. I always laugh when people start flinging accusations. Maybe they aren't testing positive because they're doing it the old fashioned way? It is possible lol.


It's ridiculous. Cena has a degree in sports science or something like that, so he's an expert on working out.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is not impossible to build large muscle naturally. People today are just lazy and want quick results. Not to mention when someone is big people automatically blame them of steroid use like ****.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys, to make up for these losses, we have some new FCW talent to tear to shreds!

*Colin Cassady*









*Leroy Parks*









*Cameron Lynn aka Ariane Andrew*









Fabulous.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

MMN said:


> It's ridiculous. Cena has a degree in sports science or something like that, so he's an expert on working out.


And Trips wrote a book on the damn stuff lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Hey guys, to make up for these losses, we have some new FCW talent to tear to shreds!
> 
> *Colin Cassady*
> 
> ...


Is the last girl the same one who said Melina vs. Alicia Fox was her favorite match?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol @ leory. Dare I ask what his gimmick is?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You know I think Zack Ryder saved his ass by doing this long island show on the internet as if he hadent of done he would of been released. This guy must of seen he was on the verge of getting cut. Props to him for gettng over and saving his job


^^ LOL, this really made me laugh. Ryder has a lot of talent, I've always support him since he was an "Edgehead." He has what it takes to make it in this business, he was just being mis-used by the WWE. Hopefully he'll finally get the push he deserves now. He is the most underrated wrestler in the entire company IMO.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Is the last girl the same one who said Melina vs. Alicia Fox was her favorite match?


Yes. Future Divas Champ rite dere.




Therapy said:


> lol @ leory. Dare I ask what his gimmick is?


Black Hillbilly Jim.


----------



## Correfan (May 23, 2011)

She could be the ugliest woman I've ever seen.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

MMN said:


> Kelly Kelly fan is either a troll or a complete moron.


He/she/both/neither is a troll. She used to be a troll in the WWE Universe boards before they got shut down back in New Year's Eve. Now she just came here to keep the trolling going on.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

to a previous comment, hornswoggle works backstage with creative thats why hes not been released. And hate to see the talent just get thrown to the vurb like that. Chris and Gail had great talent for each of their respective divisions. Melina and DH... meh. still sucks to be out of a job tho and i feel for all of them. And cool it wit the Jo-Mo hate


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

TheNarrator23 said:


> I dare you to reveal it ^^


Hah, any news here first would bring the site to a standstill... Like during MitB, which the site kept going down.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> to a previous comment, hornswoggle works backstage with creative thats why hes not been released. And hate to see the talent just get thrown to the vurb like that. Chris and Gail had great talent for each of their respective divisions. Melina and DH... meh. still sucks to be out of a job tho and i feel for all of them. And cool it wit the Jo-Mo hate


Gail was probably released for taking shots at the company on Twitter and rolling out of the ring during the Battle Royal last Monday night.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL at all these fools who say WWE made bad moves with these releases, yet they claim any TNA departure is no big deal and they go on and bash the talents that quit or get fired. At this point the only WWE release that matters would likely be the big name rumored to be gone that's been mentioned here.


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

All of the nearly 800 posts in this thread are pure gold. From the butthurt marks to the great one-liners, it definitely should be release day everyday here on WF


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't say I'm surprise, they will probably end up in TNA.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Not really much of a surprise with any of them to be honest.

Masters hasnt appeared on RAW in absolutely ages, DH Smith...hasnt appeared on RAW in even longer, they didn't do anything with Kozlov and Gail/Melina got outspoken about their displeasure of the situation...and weren't used anyways so that was an obvious cut. Although I thought that after spending a while tourning Malaysia with Morrison that Melina might be kept around.

But yeh, they did just release two of the more talented DIVAs on the roster. They are now down to...two. Beth and Natalya.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

1. Morrison better not leave. I don't care about Melina.
2. damn, they shouldn't have cut Masters. The guy's obviously put in a lot of hard work to improve his in-ring ability. Check out McIntyre v Masters on Superstars.
3. I was just starting to warm up to Koslov as a comedy character...
4. DH Smith is the least surprising. He hasn't appeared on TV forever. Hopefully Tyson Kidd stays.
5. Not really surprised by Gail Kim leaving as well. She wad obviously unhappy with the company and the Twitter petition by her and Melina showed it / led to their releases. I don't want to see her in Impact Wrestling, since they wouldn't pay her much again?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

How did Rosa Mendes dodge the bullet? 

Out of all the released people the only one I gave a shit about was Masters, he was solid in the ring.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

DH Smith is the only person I was surprised to see released. WWE seems to covet their 2nd & 3rd generation superstars and even though he was really awkwardly horrible in the ring and had absolutely no mic skills like everybody else in his family except for Owen Hart... I always thought that him being a 3rd generation superstar/member of the Hart family would of kept him somewhat safe because WWE could always whip up a Legacy/Hart Foundation type storyline but obviously that's not the case. This also proves how much WWE does not give a shit about their tag-team division. 

I will admit that I did somewhat enjoy Vladimir Kozlov when he first debuted and during his first couple appearances but once he got in the ring and lumbered around aimlessly, that enjoyment went completely away. If it was up to me, I would of kept Kozlov around as a comedy character like his tag-team with Santino.

Chris Masters should of never returned after he violated the Wellness Policy, he looked like a completely different person after he got off the roids and lost 70 lbs of muscle mass.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

I honestly thought that if there were cuts, then as well as DH Smith, they would have been:

Primo
JTG
Curt Hawkins
Tyler Reks
Rosa Mendes

I didn't even realise Rosa Mendes was still around.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

So who's next? JTG? Tyler Reks? Curt hawkins? Primo?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm starting to think WWE forgot Rosa Mendes still exists :side: hell, if Gail wasn't quitting, they probably wouldn't even release her


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I'm starting to think WWE forgot Rosa Mendes still exists :side: hell, if Gail wasn't quitting, they probably wouldn't even release her


That may explain why Tyler Reks did not get released.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

only one i care about is Masters. He was getting better.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Masters was a mistake. The guy is solid and gets a reaction. I don't care about his strikes he deserved to move up into the main roster.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Masters was a good established mid card guy to help get people over so I would have kept him. DH Smith has always sucked though and I saw this coming the day they split up the Heart Dynasty. Gail Kim will be back on TNA soon where she will be used more but be seen by less people and make a lot less money. Kozlov was doomed the moment they stopped teaming him with Santino. Melina was one of only four divas who could wrestle and now they are down to two.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

GAIL KIM?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> GAIL KIM?


Gail quit.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Masters getting cut is bullshit, other than that I couldn't care less.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

I still don't have any info on the rumours of John Morrison quitting.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

Guro of Sexy said:


> I still don't have any info on the rumours of John Morrison quitting.


They are only assuming it because of Melina, no real evidence so far


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm rooting for her HARD.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

M.S.I.I. said:


> I'm rooting for her HARD.


Is it because of those furry boots?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Guro of Sexy said:


> I still don't have any info on the rumours of John Morrison quitting.


John Morrison isn't likely to quit. Creative isn't getting him into consecutive matches with Christian for nothing. They have plans for him.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Shame to see Masters getting released. He would've been a huge star, if wouldn't have broken the wellness policy back in 2006.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

If you'll forgive your GF for knocking off Mike Knox, chances are her cunt-whip has barbs at the end.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Gail Kim did not quit... she is saying that to try to save face and not look like a worthless directionless Diva, which is really the only kind of Diva there is.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> Is it because of those furry boots?


She does look pretty hot in them.

I just think she's a boss don. She'll probably fail, but worth a shot.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Anybody wanna bet that Morrison's gone before or after Monday's RAW?


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

I've developed a soft spot for Smackdown's resident jobber, Rosa. Hope she doesn't get released. She's my new Funaki.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

M.S.I.I. said:


> She does look pretty hot in them.
> 
> I just think she's a boss don. She'll probably fail, but worth a shot.


I can't wait for her "It's time for me to try things outside of wrestling!" tweet in a year's time. Probably less.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Divas looking sadder than ever. At least they seem to be attempting to push the two remaining women with actual wrestling ability, that's something I guess.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> I can't wait for her "It's time for me to try things outside of wrestling!" tweet in a year's time. Probably less.


If by things outside of wrestling she doesn't mean porn, rap videos or being my personal secretary, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Can't say I'm surprised at any of the releases. It's a shame to see talented people go though.

Masters ring work improved 1000% since his last run which is why I'm probably so disappointed about that, DH Smith is a bit meh hope he enjoys Japan he'll do well there and as for Melina well... :lmao


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Masters: This is a guy who could have a decent push. People seem to like him, and he was decent enough in the ring and on the mic. But nothing special. 

Gail Kim: Under-used. She great in the ring, and very hot. It's a shame. Now I've only 2 of my hottest top 3 left (Kaitlyn & Layla)

Kozlov: A very bad and boring wrestler. But, he did show some charmisma on NTX.

Melina: A good diva, but it seems she did something wrong. 

DH Smith: At least they did release someone who is a loser. I didn't like his riot-up dad, and I don't like him. He sucks.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't see why they even hired Gail again to begin with, they never did anything with her. Which is a shame because she was the most talented diva they had. But rolling out of the Battle Royal on purpose and then admitting it on Twitter probably didn't help her cause. I would have just shut my mouth and collected my money, but that's just me. Melina probably had a nervous breakdown when she found out. I think they missed the boat on DHS, never really gave him a chance.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy crap. Gail is looking like a straight up child on Twitter. Sometimes it's best to save face and not entertain the "hat0rs".


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Absolutely bummed out about Masters' release . Always been a fan of the guy and thought he'd eventually get the push he deserved.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Walls said:


> I don't see why they even hired Gail again to begin with, they never did anything with her. Which is a shame because she was the most talented diva they had. But rolling out of the Battle Royal on purpose and then admitting it on Twitter probably didn't help her cause. I would have just shut my mouth and collected my money, but that's just me. Melina probably had a nervous breakdown when she found out. I think they missed the boat on DHS, never really gave him a chance.


I think she rolled out to see if management would notice and when they didn't, she quit.




M.S.I.I. said:


> If by things outside of wrestling she doesn't mean porn, rap videos or being my personal secretary, I'm going to be pissed.


Girl seems like a hot mess, so the first two options are pretty likely.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Melina Released*



MMN said:


> Morrison is Melina's bitch. If she wants him to quit then he will.


Are you 12 or just a moron? Why would he quit his job? Why would Melina want him to quit his job? People need money you know.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Walls said:


> I don't see why they even hired Gail again to begin with, they never did anything with her. Which is a shame because she was the most talented diva they had.


She pretty much admitted when she was hired back that she only went back to the WWE for the money because TNA don't pay their knockouts shit.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

masters: had been pushed -somewhat-, no one gave a damn, i really dont remmeber any promo work

kim: botch machine, only looked good against kong, asains generally get overrated by smarks

kozlov: seemed to not really fit in, i guess - the evil foriegner is getting herder to get over, without pushing too many non PC buttons. does have some personality

melina: they seem to cycle through who is the top diva...you go from the penthouse to outhouse, to just another set of boobs/buttocks for the constant diva battle royals/8 man tag matches. doubt anyone will miss her 30 seconds per week airtime

dh smith: wouldnt have even been on the roster if not for his heritage - can be said for a few guys, tbh


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

It's honestly sad to see any of these people get released.

Gail Kim - She was misused in WWE. I hope that she goes back to TNA to spice up that division (so Velvet can get depushed).

DH Smith - Sad to see him go when his long time friends are still with WWE.

Masters - He did improve and did get a chance at a push. Wish him the best

Melina - I honestly liked her. She lost her "flare" after her last injury though.

Kozlov - Seems a bit sudden considering he has been on NXT and just last week mocked JTG. I honestly liked him as the dangerous russian.

Next they need to release Hornswoggle, Santino and Khali.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Oh that's not all, believe me.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Korvin said:


> Next they need to release *Hornswoggle, Santino* and Khali.


why would they do that? whether you like em or not, those two are actually over


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

I reckon Masters will be back. He can juice up when he's not under the companys employment.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

all in all... said:


> why would they do that? whether you like em or not, those two are actually over


This argument wouldn't really work for those two because I don't most people would really care if they got released. Well, they wouldn't care about Swoggle anyway. Santino's actually upper-midcard over.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

all in all... said:


> why would they do that? whether you like em or not, those two are actually over


They are over yet they are randomly used. Santino is in some random tag team (again) and Hornswoggle is a "pro" on a show thats not even on TV.

They have struggled to find something to do with Santino for months now and Hornswoggle never really has any good purpose anymore, other than a 5 minute appearance to please the kids.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

So the Royal Rumble #14 curse got Masters. That's too bad for him.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Quite


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kozlov's best work was in The Wire anyways.*


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I bet Tyson Kidd gets released the second Smackdown ends.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Melina Released*



peowulf said:


> Are you 12 or just a moron? Why would he quit his job? Why would Melina want him to quit his job? People need money you know.


See the Stacy Carter/Jerry Lawler debacle from 2001. Vagina makes you do stupid shit man.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Melina Released*



geomon said:


> See the Stacy Carter/Jerry Lawler debacle from 2001. Vagina makes you do stupid shit man.


Then again, its Jerry Lawler after all


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Kozlov's best work was in The Wire anyways.*


I wasn't the only one to notice, afterall...


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Well I never like to hear about anybody losing their jobs but c'est la vie

Melina - about freaking time

DH Smith - sad to hear since he wasnt really given a chance

Vladimir Kozlov - he wasn't going to amount to anything but just above a jobber, a "whatever" for me

Chris Masters - was indifferent to him

Gail Kim - well better to leave on your own terms than be shown the door, she definitely had talent


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Melina was one of the best female performers in the company. It's a shame...

DH Smith: uncharismatic gimmickless guy. Yes, he can wrestle, but is boring anyway. Nah nah nah...

Masters doesn't deserve this. 

I don't understand WWE. Smackdown's roster is so thin they need to fill it with Raw wrestlers. How can they release people? The rumors say McIntyre and Swagger will be the next. I suposse with Johnny Curtis, Michael mcGillicutty and Riley, there is too much talent in the WWE locker room (Irony ON)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gail Kim gone too? Well, shit she knew that going back to WWE would get her more money but she'd get treated like complete shit.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm a little sad about David Hart Smith's release because wrestling runs through his blood so deeply and I want him to succeed. Yes he is atrocious on the mic but so was his father. Perhaps he'll forge his own identity elsewhere. 

I couldn't care less about Melina or Gail Kim leaving as I don't follow the women's division and I consider the divas mostly interchangeable. 

Kozlov... I probably would have released him also. His roles as the monster heel, the jobber and then the comedy sidekick all yielded lukewarm results. What could you possibly do with him now anyway?

Never cared for Masters and his boob shtick creeped me out. 

All in all I think everything's gonna be ok.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Wrestlers respond to Melina's release.*

*The Bella Twins:*
"Not happy about @RealMelina... Truly the best female wrestler ever! She taught us so much! We're gonna miss you third amigo! Besos! B&N"

*Maryse:*
@realmelina you will ALWAYS be my favorite diva! i love you!!!!

*Eve:*
"I'm sad to see two amazing women leave today. Both who had so much to offer our division, and so much passion in their work. Thank you for all that you've done for women's wrestling. I can't wait to see what success lies ahead for both @realmelina & @gailkimITSME."

*Maxine:*
@realmelina I know you will be great at whatever you do. I hope one day I will be able to spend time with you again I enjoyed it. Take care!

*Gregory Helms:*
Both Gail Kim and Melina gone from WWE. Two very talented ladies.
I've always found it odd that the people in charge of hiring & firing wrestling talent, have no actual wrestling talent themselves.

*Shelly Martinez (retweet):*

"@RealMelina you were the last performer that kept me watching @WWE programming... now im done"

*Rosa Mendes:*
@RealMelina Thank you for being my shoulder to cry on, listening to my man rants and for being the best dancing partner in the universe.

And I'm certain Melina will stay in the business. Whether she goes to TNA, SHIMMER, CHIKARA or Wrestlicious (lol) only time will tell.

*John Morrison:*
"I’ve always believed that Melina is the most talented Diva ever employed by World Wrestling Entertainment. (not to mention the hottest!) Her face conveys emotion. Vince McMahon likes to say “Television is a feeling” and I agree with him. That’s what Sports Entertainment is all about. Melina’s presence on Television, aside from the obvious (she be sexy!) is raw emotion- joy, rage, surprise, disgust… her passion just pours out of her.
Melina’s presence on Monday Night Raw will be missed by the WWE universe… and especially by me.
I think this is the end of a chapter in the book of @RealMelina – I met Melina on my audition for Tough Enough 3, I never forgot the smile, and hug she gave me when I made the show and she got cut and told to go home. I’ve stood next to her with Joey while MNM was yelled at; told we’d never make it, we were worthless. I’ve seen her come back from 2 career threatening injuries. She is one of a kind, and talented enough to do whatever she wants. I’m proud to be her man. I love her, and will support whatever she chooses to do next.
#staystrong #thankyoumelina"


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

DH Smith was probably him pursuing other work and that never seems to sit well. Didn't sound like Gail Kim had a heads up on the releases but you never know, would make her move less ballsy though.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Feel bad for Masters. Guy seemed to legit try and get the crowd involved. Always liked him.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

I think the sad part in this whole thing is WWE once a great promotion is turning into WCW 1999 and in some cases WCW 2000. Not that WWE will go out of business or anything but they will lose all of there best in ring talent as the days go by. In many ways they already have. TNA and ROH are going to love this, I'm tellen you.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> I think the sad part in this whole thing is WWE once a great promotion is turning into WCW 1999 and in some cases WCW 2000. Not that WWE will go out of business or anything but they will lose all of there best in ring talent as the days go by. In many ways they already have. TNA and ROH are going to love this, I'm tellen you.


lolwut?


----------



## Otis Driftwood (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Wrestlers respond to Melina's release.*

F*ck her. From all reports she is a pretty big bitch, and causes problems in the locker room. What with cheating on JoMo with Batista and others, and hazing new comers. Whatever personally Divas wrestling does nothing for me whatsoever. I'd much rather go back to women being managers as opposed to trying to pass them off as talent in botch filled crap matches.

If I wanted to see botch filled crap I would YouTube a Sin Cara match.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Wrestlers respond to Melina's release.*

lol morrison


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Wrestlers respond to Melina's release.*

She must have had a real bad attitude. They were high on her and her abilities when she first went solo.


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

Gail Kim will be in Impact Wrestling in 90 days lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> So the Royal Rumble #14 curse got Masters. That's too bad for him.


Just looked at the 2011 Royal Rumble lineup and saw that Chris Masters came at #14. Then looking at the history of this number, I can't believe this curse has gotten to EVERYONE who has been unfortunate enough to enter at this number. Creepy shit.

Good read on this


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Wrestlers respond to Melina's release.*

Surely these tweets kinda disprove the argument that she was an evil, heartless bitch? :S And these are just a selection. More are bound to come.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd be pissed about Smith's release but he asked for it and I kinda saw it coming for months now, so best of luck to him. Guy was one of the best in ring talents on the roster yet they couldn't find anything for him to do. Blows my mind. 

Masters is another shame, I was always a fan of his and I actually enjoyed watching him on Superstars every week. He had workrate and was a lot better than most of the muscle heads they bring in. I mean, seriously WWE? You have all these muscle heads and fire the most talented one? What the hell.

Melina and Gail leaving is just HUGE blow to the Divas division. So much that I can't even take it seriously anymore. The division has THREE good wrestlers and they are Natalya, AJ and Beth. Isn't that ironic? Only three divas on the roster actually had intentions of entering the WWE and becoming a wrestler. They weren't picked out of a bikini magazine because they looked good. News flash WWE... Nobody wants to see those shitty matches. Get some real wrestlers.

Kozlov isn't that surprising, he was talented IMO and had a nice style. He could come into TNA with his original WWE gimmick, I wouldn't mind that. I mean, he's better than Crimson and Gunner.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Wrestlers respond to Melina's release.*



Otis Driftwood said:


> F*ck her. From all reports she is a pretty big bitch, and causes problems in the locker room. What with cheating on JoMo with Batista and others, and hazing new comers. Whatever personally Divas wrestling does nothing for me whatsoever. I'd much rather go back to women being managers as opposed to trying to pass them off as talent in botch filled crap matches.
> 
> If I wanted to see botch filled crap I would YouTube a Sin Cara match.


I read all the tweets above and scroll down to see ur post :lmao:lmao

Man some good lulz


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Just looked at the 2011 Royal Rumble lineup and saw that Chris Masters came at #14. Then looking at the history of this number, I can't believe this curse has gotten to EVERYONE who has been unfortunate enough to enter at this number. Creepy shit.
> 
> Good read on this


This is a quote by CC91 in that thread:

Umaga - Died (RIP)

Finlay - Career virtually over

MVP - Released 


Will be interesting to see who is No.14 this year


Any predictions for number 14 this year? I'm going with Chris Masters


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kentonbomb said:


> I'd be pissed about Smith's release but he asked for it and I kinda saw it coming for months now, so best of luck to him. Guy was one of the best in ring talents on the roster yet they couldn't find anything for him to do. Blows my mind.
> 
> Masters is another shame, I was always a fan of his and I actually enjoyed watching him on Superstars every week. He had workrate and was a lot better than most of the muscle heads they bring in. I mean, seriously WWE? You have all these muscle heads and fire the most talented one? What the hell.
> 
> ...


I don't think Eve is that bad tbh.

I just don't think the WWE is using Eve right. They need to turn heel and give her a gimmick that has do with her Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu background.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Wrestlers respond to Melina's release.*



Otis Driftwood said:


> F*ck her. From all reports she is a pretty big bitch, and causes problems in the locker room. What with cheating on JoMo with Batista and others, and hazing new comers. Whatever personally Divas wrestling does nothing for me whatsoever. I'd much rather go back to women being managers as opposed to trying to pass them off as talent in botch filled crap matches.
> 
> If I wanted to see botch filled crap I would YouTube a Sin Cara match.


I'd say Melina is like Lady Gaga. She is much prettier from afar but is a lot uglier when you look closer


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> I think the sad part in this whole thing is WWE once a great promotion is turning into WCW 1999 and in some cases WCW 2000. Not that WWE will go out of business or anything but they will lose all of there best in ring talent as the days go by. In many ways they already have. TNA and ROH are going to love this, I'm tellen you.


What the hell are you talking about? They released Chris Masters, not an actual draw like John Cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Wrestlers respond to Melina's release.*



laugh-out-loud said:


> *John Morrison:*
> "I’ve always believed that Melina is the most talented Diva ever employed by World Wrestling Entertainment. (not to mention the hottest!) Her face conveys emotion. Vince McMahon likes to say “Television is a feeling” and I agree with him. That’s what Sports Entertainment is all about. Melina’s presence on Television, aside from the obvious (she be sexy!) is raw emotion- joy, rage, surprise, disgust… her passion just pours out of her.
> Melina’s presence on Monday Night Raw will be missed by the WWE universe… and especially by me.
> I think this is the end of a chapter in the book of @RealMelina – I met Melina on my audition for Tough Enough 3, I never forgot the smile, and hug she gave me when I made the show and she got cut and told to go home. I’ve stood next to her with Joey while MNM was yelled at; told we’d never make it, we were worthless. I’ve seen her come back from 2 career threatening injuries. She is one of a kind, and talented enough to do whatever she wants. I’m proud to be her man. I love her, and will support whatever she chooses to do next.
> #staystrong #thankyoumelina"


To sum that up in two sentences - "Feel bad that she's been fired, but I'm not gonna quit over it. And since she's looking over my shoulder, I better make her sound great."


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's a shame to see people losing their jobs, but I can't say any of these releases will really make a difference for me. Melina has been boring for ages and doesn't really add anything to the division, and I never saw much of Kim, Masters or Smith. I was/am a big Masters fan, and would have liked to have seen him in the midcard, but it didn't ever really look like happening anyway.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is very relevant right now.. Val destroys both of them..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> This is a quote by CC91 in that thread:
> 
> Umaga - Died (RIP)
> 
> ...


I was literally shocked when I read that. Looking forward to next year and who will get that unlucky number.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

i voted masters because everytime gail kim was on tv i was either in the bathroom, or the channel was changed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Therapy said:


> This is very relevant right now.. Val destroys both of them..


Not sure if that's specific one, but I remember reading comments on the video where some It's Still Real to Me Dammit Melina mark saying "Well if Melina's a hoe, then Trish is a hoe too because Trish got with Vince McMahon, Test, Albert, Kurt Angle, Triple H, The Rock, Carlito, Christian, Tomko, Jeff Hardy..."

Basically anyone she was a valet for...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Wrestlers respond to Melina's release.*



KuritaDavion said:


> To sum that up in two sentences - "Feel bad that she's been fired, but I'm not gonna quit over it. And since she's looking over my shoulder, I better make her sound great."


or you could go with the real non PG version:

I’ve always believed that Melina is the most talented slut ever employed by World Wrestling Entertainment. (not to mention the horniest!) Her face says "bust a nut on me." Vince McMahon likes to say “Melina gives one hell of a blow job” and I agree with him. That’s what Sports Entertainment is all about. Melina’s behavior backstage, aside from the obvious (she be a ho!) is raw emotion- batshit, psychotic, irrational, disturbed… her insanity just pours out of her. Melina’s presence on Monday Night Raw will be missed by the boys in the back… and especially by Khali.

I think this is the end of a chapter in the book of @RealMelina – I met Melina on my audition for Tough Enough 3, I never forgot that handy, and BJ she gave me when I made the show and she got cut and told to go home. I’ve stood next to closed doors while her and Vince had a go; told we’d never make it without her mouth, we were worthless. I’ve seen her come back from 2 career threatening STDs. She is one of a kind, and talented enough to do porn or prostitution. I’m proud to be her woman. I love her, and will support whoever she chooses to do next.


sadly WWE didn't approve.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

She made her way through the company in real life? I mean, her Attitude gimmick was a ho, but that doesn't necessarily mean she was a legit ho.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

Melina was no great in ring talent but she was a heat magnet!

she could have been used better!


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

Hopefully he'll be put in a relationship angle to legit wean him off that mental trollop. Who's a nice diva? I bet Eve's a nice lass irl


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Guro of Sexy said:


> Hopefully he'll be put in a relationship angle to legit wean him off that mental trollop. Who's a nice diva?


Justin Gabriel


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Guro of Sexy said:


> Hopefully he'll be put in a relationship angle to legit wean him off that mental trollop. Who's a nice diva? I bet Eve's a nice lass irl


Yes and watch as he becomes needy and dependant on her. Like I said, John Morrison is Tommy Wieseau's character from The Room


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Guro of Sexy said:


> Hopefully he'll be put in a relationship angle to legit wean him off that mental trollop. Who's a nice diva?


Heath Slater


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

So are there any other "WRESTLERS" to be released?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Internet Champion said:


> Melina was no great in ring talent but she was a heat magnet!
> 
> she could have been used better!


*dick magnet


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Yes and watch as he becomes needy and dependant on her. Like I said, John Morrison is Tommy Wieseau's character from The Room


Unless he realises being needy and dependent on Melina was his downfall or whichever diva with whom they put him in an angle treats him right should they end up legit going out.

And sadly, I don't think a Morrison/Gabriel kiss is on the cards.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

He should work a program with himself.. It's the only other thing he's in love with.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

...And Melina ended her career jobbing to Kelly Kelly.

Boy this really hasn't been her year.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Therapy said:


> He should work a program with himself.. It's the only other thing he's in love with.


:lmao

Sweet. Say any one want to put Morrison's face on this one


----------



## DanielBryanSucks43 (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone pissed that Kozlov got cut? I think he had the most talent out of any of them. God damn Santino ruins fucking careers.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Masters being released was an extreme disappointment this guy could have been huge


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> What the hell are you talking about? They released Chris Masters, not an actual draw like John Cena.


It’s not about the draw power, WCW 1999 let go of and lost some of the best in ring talent they or WWF had at the time. Name’s that never drew a dime but were great in ring performers. Names like Benoit, Eddie, Saturn, Jericho and others. Some of those guys may have become draws later but at the time were not draws because of the way they were booked. Masters and Kim fall into that category. Gail Kim alone was a better in ring performer then most of the WWE roster put together. The women is almost always voted female wrestler of the year and in some cases in the top 50 best in ring talents of the year section. One year she was voted better then AJ fucking Styles and Rey Mysterio for the love of god. 

Now I know this point might be too big for you to grasp alone but think real hard for one second? Think about all the talent the WWE has dropped or pissed off and lost since 2001? Talent such as Sean O’Haire, Palumbo, Brock, Richards, Joe and Styles(Yes both of those guys were on WWE working dark matches and heat before being let go because the WWE had no idea what to do with them) I could go on. My favorite talent that the WWE royal fucked up on was Anderson. Even today I hear from fellow indie wrestlers that joke when coming over to my house to watch a TNA PPV or ROH PPV how WWE really dropped the ball with Anderson. I mean they replaced Anderson with the Miz? Really? 

The product of WWE is border line boring as well; even the focus groups found that a good percentage of the fan base wants the old product back, The TV 14 product with great writing. To me and many others WWE is WCW 1999 at this point. I hope it gets better but I will not hold my breath for it.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> It’s not about the draw power, WCW 1999 let go of and lost some of the best in ring talent they or WWF had at the time. Name’s that never drew a dime but were great in ring performers. Names like Benoit, Eddie, Saturn, Jericho and others. Some of those guys may have become draws later but at the time were not draws because of the way they were booked. Masters and Kim fall into that category. Gail Kim alone was a better in ring performer then most of the WWE roster put together. The women is almost always voted female wrestler of the year and in some cases in the top 50 best in ring talents of the year section. One year she was voted better then AJ fucking Styles and Rey Mysterio for the love of god.
> 
> Now I know this point might be too big for you to grasp alone but think real hard for one second? Think about all the talent the WWE has dropped or pissed off and lost since 2001? Talent such as Sean O’Haire, Palumbo, Brock, Richards, Joe and Styles(Yes both of those guys were on WWE working dark matches and heat before being let go because the WWE had no idea what to do with them) I could go on. My favorite talent that the WWE royal fucked up on was Anderson. Even today I hear from fellow indie wrestlers that joke when coming over to my house to watch a TNA PPV or ROH PPV how WWE really dropped the ball with Anderson. I mean they replaced Anderson with the Miz? Really?
> 
> The product of WWE is border line boring as well; even the focus groups found that a good percentage of the fan base wants the old product back, The TV 14 product with great writing. To me and many others WWE is WCW 1999 at this point. I hope it gets better but I will not hold my breath for it.


QFT

Truest post I've read. Sadly moronic marks are going to lamely try to refute it but its damn true.

Everyone of those releases were extremely bad moves. But that just makes it better for TNA and RoH.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> It’s not about the draw power, WCW 1999 let go of and lost some of the best in ring talent they or WWF had at the time. Name’s that never drew a dime but were great in ring performers. Names like Benoit, Eddie, Saturn, Jericho and others. Some of those guys may have become draws later but at the time were not draws because of the way they were booked. Masters and Kim fall into that category. Gail Kim alone was a better in ring performer then most of the WWE roster put together. The women is almost always voted female wrestler of the year and in some cases in the top 50 best in ring talents of the year section. One year she was voted better then AJ fucking Styles and Rey Mysterio for the love of god.
> 
> Now I know this point might be too big for you to grasp alone but think real hard for one second? Think about all the talent the WWE has dropped or pissed off and lost since 2001? *Talent *such as *Sean O’Haire, Palumbo*, Brock, *Richards,* Joe and Styles(Yes both of those guys were on WWE working dark matches and heat before being let go because the WWE had no idea what to do with them) I could go on. My favorite talent that the WWE royal fucked up on was Anderson. Even today I hear from fellow indie wrestlers that joke when coming over to my house to watch a TNA PPV or ROH PPV how WWE really dropped the ball with Anderson. I mean they replaced Anderson with the Miz? Really?
> 
> The product of WWE is border line boring as well; even the focus groups found that a good percentage of the fan base wants the old product back, The TV 14 product with great writing. To me and many others WWE is WCW 1999 at this point. I hope it gets better but I will not hold my breath for it.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

And what the hell are you talking about with Styles? WWE offered Styles a developmental contract (It was the beginning of 2002), but A.J. declined because he didn't wanna ruin his wife's college plans.

Maybe the WWE could've done something with Anderson but every time they pushed him, he fucked it up by injuring himself. Not really their fault.

I just find it hilarious how a die-hard TNA fan can talk shit about the WWE being horrible, when you're a fucking TNA fan. Where you guys main focus is Sting vs. Hogan, which was the biggest storyline of 1997!

There's a reason why Gail Kim wasn't successful during her 2nd tenure. She couldn't get over to save her life. Look at Beth Phoenix. This was her first time appearing on RAW in months, and she can still get a crowd reaction. Gail Kim can't get a reaction to save her life. Why would the WWE push someone that the fans don't care about?

Of course we want the old product back. Most of us became wrestling fans or grew up on that product so it's natural that we want it back. 10 years from now, the little Jimmy's who watch Cena now are gonna be saying how they want this era back.

And lol at the guy above me saying all those releases were bad.

Gail Kim couldn't get over if her life depended on it.
D.H. Smith openly said that he was quitting the wrestling business because he wanted to be an MMA fighter.
Kozlov wasn't useful.
Melina was Melina.

I think Masters was the only bad release.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

dietjuice said:


> Masters being released was an extreme disappointment this guy could have been huge


He kinda was huge when he had the masterlock gimmick, every week people would try to break it and it would make him look like a big deal. Once it was broken he lost his mystique.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Pretty sad how we all think Gail Kim has more talent than the guys on the list. Lol. Ohwell, can't say I'm mad about the releases. Finally glad to see Kozlov go. I wonder what the hell happened to him. They wasted a push on him that could've been given to someone else. But that's WWE for ya.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Internet Champion said:


>


THE ASS-SLAP~~!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

For those who have asked, we have heard there may be additional releases coming. 

from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/60...ews-raw-wwe-superstars-and-more-news.html?p=1

here is who I see be cut next.

Tamina,Layla,Jimmy Uso,Jey Uso,Drew McIntyre,Mason Ryan,Primo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

morris3333 said:


> For those who have asked, we have heard there may be additional releases coming.
> 
> from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/60...ews-raw-wwe-superstars-and-more-news.html?p=1
> 
> ...


WTF, if that happens then FUCK WWE.....for like a day or two:side:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

morris3333 said:


> For those who have asked, we have heard there may be additional releases coming.
> 
> from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/60...ews-raw-wwe-superstars-and-more-news.html?p=1
> 
> ...


Yes. Let's hope that the WWE will cut one of the only chicks on the roster in possession of an actual character. Makes sense. I doubt any of the other guys you listed will be cut either- each division needs "jobbers" (hate that word).


All I know is that Punk needs to work his magic and get Death Ray a job.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

DubC said:


> WTF, if that happens then FUCK WWE.....for like a day or two:side:


Isn't she injured? Can you even be released if you're injured?


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

morris3333 said:


> For those who have asked, we have heard there may be additional releases coming.
> 
> from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/60...ews-raw-wwe-superstars-and-more-news.html?p=1
> 
> ...


No way for those two.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

(N) at Masters
Don't really care about DH or Kozlov
Meh at GK, not like she was doing anything anyway
(Y) at Melina

The Usos and McIntyre going would be awful. Not a fan of Masters getting released considering he's more talented than half the roster. Plus he has the supposed 'look'. I know I shouldn't technically be happy about anyone being released but Melina was such a bitch.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck. I hope Mcintyre doesn't get released. He is very young and talented.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Masters getting released is a bunch of shit. The others I don't care about.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Fuck. I hope Mcintyre doesn't get released. He is very young and talented.


well hes very young anyway....


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

morris3333 said:


> here is who I see be cut next.
> 
> Tamina,*Layla*,Jimmy Uso,Jey Uso,Drew McIntyre,Mason Ryan,Primo.


Man, I hate to say it, but the more I think of it........Layla's time may be running out. I mean, she's on the wrong side of the age spectrum (it's no coincidence that WWE has been slowly cutting off the older divas), she'd have to be built up again, and she's got an injury that could seriously hamper her in-ring ability. She's probably safe as of now, but this time next year, she should watch her back.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn you guys are fucking immature. Bashing Melina to no end. Well I won't be missing any of the said talent bar Gail Kim. It sucks that she signed back and they absolutely did nothing with her. A travesty, really.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Therapy said:


> This is very relevant right now.. Val destroys both of them..


No offense but Val sounds fairly ridiculous in this video. Incredibly bitter and it really does him no favours.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The funniest part of the Val Venis video is when he mocks Morrison's voice and goes "Well she doesn't really cheat on me."


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I hope the rumours about Layla and Drew are not true... I'll be a sad panda otherwise


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MoneyStax said:


> Isn't she injured? Can you even be released if you're injured?


*Yes she is injured and yes she can lose her job while being injured due to the wrestlers being independent contractors. *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Val Venis has been trying to revive his career through youtube shoot videos because he's not really wanted anymore. Although TNA did its part by having him beat Christoper Daniels clean. 

Two star studded names that should be on the list (compared to jobbers) are Ted Jr and Swagger. Sadly Teddy will be fine because of his father. Swagger on the other hand has been completely misused since winning MITB. He's one of the worse World Champions in the last 25 years (of all time really) and WWE continues to show the audience that he has no value on the show by the way he's booked. 

Swagger can either go to TNA and be Angle's backup guy since they have a similar gimmick, or he can take speech impediment classes so maybe he has a chance at being decent on the mic in the future.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh my fucking God, the fanboys' reactions to Layla getting released would be phenomenal. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ive been expecting a Layla release ever since LayCool break up.


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm disappointed about David Hart Smith's release. He was really good in the ring, he would have been so much better than Kofi Kingston in the midcard.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

^ Son, Kofi is better than pretty much every other midcarder not named Daniel Bryan(and Sheamus if he counts). The fact that he hasn't got a bigger push absolutely boggles my mind.

And DH wanted to leave, he wants to pursue MMA.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sad to see any of those guys/gals go, Kozlov can plank in the unemployment line now


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Wearing Ugs as a tribute to her favourite wrestler ever. Melina vs. Alicia may be over but the memories will that Melina Alcia Fox you were amazing.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> ^ Son, *Kofi is better than pretty much every other midcarder* not named Daniel Bryan(and Sheamus if he counts). The fact that he hasn't got a bigger push absolutely boggles my mind.
> 
> And DH wanted to leave, he wants to pursue MMA.


WHAT??????????


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

WHats shocking is that there werent more names on the release list, peeps like Primo, JTG, Rosa Mendes, Yoshi Tatsu.

And the fact Gail Kim quit before she was pushed made me laugh...


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Ted jr.should be released because he completely sucks

CrapIntyer too.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

I find it weird that Valdimir Kozlov went from having a clean win over The Undertaker and competing for the WWE Championship, to the unemployment line in under 2 years.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> It’s not about the draw power, WCW 1999 let go of and lost some of the best in ring talent they or WWF had at the time. Name’s that never drew a dime but were great in ring performers. Names like Benoit, Eddie, Saturn, Jericho and others. Some of those guys may have become draws later but at the time were not draws because of the way they were booked. Masters and Kim fall into that category. Gail Kim alone was a better in ring performer then most of the WWE roster put together. The women is almost always voted female wrestler of the year and in some cases in the top 50 best in ring talents of the year section. One year she was voted better then AJ fucking Styles and Rey Mysterio for the love of god.
> 
> Now I know this point might be too big for you to grasp alone but think real hard for one second? Think about all the talent the WWE has dropped or pissed off and lost since 2001? *Talent such as Sean O’Haire, Palumbo, Brock, Richards, Joe and Styles*(Yes both of those guys were on WWE working dark matches and heat before being let go because the WWE had no idea what to do with them) I could go on. My favorite talent that the WWE royal fucked up on was Anderson. Even today I hear from fellow indie wrestlers that joke when coming over to my house to watch a TNA PPV or ROH PPV how WWE really dropped the ball with Anderson. I mean they replaced Anderson with the Miz? Really?
> 
> The product of WWE is border line boring as well; even the focus groups found that a good percentage of the fan base wants the old product back, The TV 14 product with great writing. To me and many others WWE is WCW 1999 at this point. I hope it gets better but I will not hold my breath for it.


Dont be a smartass no one would have known that these guys would be big names in pro-wrestling in the future.

its just like TNA lost Cm punk.

if only wwe or tna could foresee the future right??


----------



## JoHnNy^NiTrO (Jun 7, 2007)

Melina is the best, most of the other divas are talentless as hell. Can't believe 2 of the best currents are gone. WoW WWE.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

it was weird seeing Kozlov wrestle after he got released.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Yes she is injured and yes she can lose her job while being injured due to the wrestlers being independent contractors. *


Correct. WWE has done it before. They have fire pregant women too. Layla getting fired woun't surprise me. She was only McCool's sidekick and wasn't showcased after McCool left. And of course then need room for more FCW nobodies


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

For all the haters out there saying KHALI was next... take that!

THE GREAT KHALI and hornswoggle are the foundation of this company and vince knows it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I liked Masters


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

gohel50 said:


> I'm disappointed about David Hart Smith's release. He was really good in the ring, he would have been so much better than Kofi Kingston in the midcard.


Personality matters.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Index said:


> I find it weird that Valdimir Kozlov went from having a clean win over The Undertaker and competing for the WWE Championship, to the unemployment line in under 2 years.


This what happens when you push someone to fast. The thing is he had a gimmick that really does not work so well at all when all the smoke has cleared. 

I'm not one bit surprised.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Yes. Let's hope that the WWE will cut one of the only chicks on the roster in possession of an actual character. Makes sense. I doubt any of the other guys you listed will be cut either- each division needs "jobbers" (hate that word).
> 
> 
> *All I know is that Punk needs to work his magic and get Death Ray a job.*


They'd have to be idiots to release Layla. One of the few girls left in that division with actual charisma and character. 

You know what, if the bolded part happens, I wouldn't be too fussed about Melina and Gail being gone anymore.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So has John Morrison had the balls to quit over his girlfriend being fired yet???


----------



## fan of wrestling (Mar 3, 2010)

the last 3 big stories line but wat 2 with cena getting fired and 1 with cm punk quiting but both back with 2 weeks up great stories there


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a feel John Morrison will quit wwe over his girlfriend being fired.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So has John Morrison had the balls to quit over his girlfriend being fired yet???


wtf are you talking about, how does quitting your job means you are braver than if you didn't?

Plus if Morrison were to quit surely that would just reinforce everyones opinion that "Morrison is melina's bitch blah blah blah."

Morrison can't win no matter what decision he makes with you people.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

This fucking sucks i only just found out. Why did they just fire koslof like that i fought he had potential. What about santino where's he go from here


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

morris3333 said:


> I got a feel John Morrison will quit wwe over his girlfriend being fired.


lol wut


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

Index said:


> I find it weird that Valdimir Kozlov went from having a clean win over The Undertaker and competing for the WWE Championship, to the unemployment line in under 2 years.


Ha I forgot that he went over Taker clean, not many people can say they have. Vince has always had a boner for foreign heels so it wasn't a surprise to see Kozlov get the big push but man was that Survivor Series match in 2008 a disaster. Thank fuck for the Edge swerve.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Slimm Doc said:


> And the fact Gail Kim quit before she was pushed made me laugh...


Because she was never going to be pushed.


----------



## Monza_Smith (Jul 15, 2011)

You know something? I voted DHS thinking it was Tyson Kidd. It's not my night tonight :no:


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why anyone would wish or delight in people losing their jobs is beyond me anyway, but whatever...

I liked Melina, but that's probably because I try not to take too much notice of rumours about their personal lives. It's none of my business. I watch for the entertainment only, and that's how I saw Melina, and all the others who have been let go actually.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> wtf are you talking about, how does quitting your job means you are braver than if you didn't?
> 
> Plus if Morrison were to quit surely that would just reinforce everyones opinion that "Morrison is melina's bitch blah blah blah."
> 
> Morrison can't win no matter what decision he makes with you people.


John Morrison is clearly under Melina's thumb by reading their tweets so if he dont quit then hes just betraying her


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> John Morrison is clearly under Melina's thumb by reading their tweets so if he dont quit then hes just betraying her


And why would Melina want JoMo to quit?


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I still don't get people being so happy to see people fired. Honestly though, I looked at that list and can see why they are gone. I know Gail Kim is talented, but in WWE she simply has not shown it at all, even when she first came back. I actually had to say Chris Masters was the best in ring of all the releases. When that is being said, there probably is a good reason these people are getting released.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Lucky Cannon posted a pretty cryptic tweet last night, wouldn't be surprised if he's been canned too.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

People up here won't be happy til everyone is released except CM Punk and he just does sermons for 2 hours every Monday night on USA. 

Quick, run to the rep controls and give me negative! Then you'll be cool.

Edit: Devon sucks. There, now you have a legit reason. Haha


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> People up here won't be happy til everyone is released except CM Punk and he just does sermons for 2 hours every Monday night on USA.
> 
> Quick, run to the rep controls and give me negative! Then you'll be cool.
> 
> Edit: Devon sucks. There, now you have a legit reason. Haha


Yo know, i'd watch that


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> I don't think Eve is that bad tbh.
> 
> I just don't think the WWE is using Eve right. They need to turn heel and give her a gimmick that has do with her Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu background.


Agreed man.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

TheNarrator23 said:


> Yo know, i'd watch that


I think they'd benefit to also keep Shaemus and give him an open bar in the middle of the ring and let him get about 6 deep and tell olde Irish stories, with flashbacks on the Titantron periodically with him putting Sin Cara through a ladder. That's some potential comedy right there too. Just limit it to a monthly thing as to not cut into too much of Punk's time.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> This fucking sucks i only just found out. Why did they just fire koslof like that i fought he had potential. What about santino where's he go from here


Same here, i always loved Kozlov.

In saying that, at least there is hope for Jinder Mahal leaving then.

Seens as Kozlov also had a monster streak when he debuted(including beating THE FUCKING UNDERTAKER)


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> For those who have asked, we have heard there may be additional releases coming.
> 
> from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/60...ews-raw-wwe-superstars-and-more-news.html?p=1
> 
> ...


BULLSHIT


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Not a chance the Uso's (seem to be really trying to push these guys at the moment), Ryan (wasn't there talk not so long ago about WWE officials thinking he could be huge?) or Layla will be let go, if there are additional releases I can see it being JTG, Tyler Reks, Rosa Mendes, Darren Young and some of the guys that appeared on NXT and aren't doing anything.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

morris3333 said:


> For those who have asked, we have heard there may be additional releases coming.
> 
> from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/60...ews-raw-wwe-superstars-and-more-news.html?p=1
> 
> ...


They better NOT fire Layla LOL.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

JTG, Ryan, Primo, Yoshi, Alicia Fox, Lucky Cannon, Conor O'Brien and Huskey Harris I can see in the line next


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Correct. WWE has done it before. They have fire pregant women too. Layla getting fired woun't surprise me. She was only McCool's sidekick and wasn't showcased after McCool left. And of course then need room for more FCW nobodies


I'm sure the WWE learned their lession after Dawn Marie sued them. Out of the girls on the roster, Layla seems like a lock to stay as she was going to take over Michelle's role as Smackdown's top diva until she became injured.

I must be the only WOW fan not upset about Melina or Gail's release/quitting. Firing someone who's a headache in the lockeroom is fine with me even if they are talented. Gail was in it for the money and her display this past Raw was not cool no matter how frustrated she is with the WWE. Should they have used her? Hella yeah. But you have to shut up and do your job like Victoria and Jillian did.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Minka said:


> I'm sure the WWE learned their lession after Dawn Marie sued them. Out of the girls on the roster, Layla seems like a lock to stay as she was going to take over Michelle's role as Smackdown's top diva until she became injured.
> 
> *I must be the only WOW fan not upset about Melina *or Gail's *release*/quitting. Firing someone who's a headache in the lockeroom is fine with me even if they are talented. Gail was in it for the money and her display this past Raw was not cool no matter how frustrated she is with the WWE. Should they have used her? Hella yeah. But you have to shut up and do your job like Victoria and Jillian did.


Believe me, you are not.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Lucky Cannon posted a pretty cryptic tweet last night, wouldn't be surprised if he's been canned too.


I never saw the appeal with his gimmick. It was unwatchable in a bad way.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> For those who have asked, we have heard there may be additional releases coming.
> 
> from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/60...ews-raw-wwe-superstars-and-more-news.html?p=1
> 
> ...


Mason Ryan? WWE is spending their resources repackaging him so I doubt he'll get cut just yet. Now if his repackaging fails, then perhaps.

The rest are realistic cuts. Shame about Layla but she's been out of sight and for most viewers out of mind.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

chr1st0 said:


> JTG, Ryan, Primo, Yoshi, Alicia Fox, Lucky Cannon, Conor O'Brien and Huskey Harris I can see in the line next


They need to keep jobbers around. Primo is good at working the crowd at house shows and pre match events and getting them into the show. He also sells well and is useful for putting people over, same can be said for JTG. 

As far as Alicia Fox goes there is no reason to keep her around then again, no obvious reason to randomly let her go when she is at least getting TV time and Smackdown! already has a thin diva roster.

Cannon and O'Brien suck, Harris is good in the ring, he is young but needs to loose weight and sharpen his mic skills. I really don't think Harris will go anywhere.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I don´t care very much about the other wrestler fired (well, DH Smith has a good in-ring skills but he can´t cut a promo to save his life) but Chris Masters, are you serious? he is the total package. His wrestling work have been improving week after week since his return. 
Moreover Smackdown is running up of wrestler and they are currently using members of the RAW roster. Drew, Chris and others Superstars crew should have gone to SD.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Spanish Lariato said:


> I don´t care very much about the other wrestler fired (well, DH Smith has a good in-ring skills but he can´t cut a promo to save his life) but Chris Masters, are you serious? he is the total package. His wrestling work have been improving week after week since his return.
> Moreover Smackdown is running up of wrestler and they are currently using members of the RAW roster. Drew, Chris and others Superstars crew should have gone to SD.


Agreed with this aside from D.H Smith being good in the ring, he was absolutley horrific in the ring, nothing more than a clueless, lumbering oaf.

Chris Masters was fantastic, he had a good look, good in the ring - not that sure on his mic work but he wasn't awful. He was improving every single week in the ring on Superstars vastly more than his previous stint in the WWE.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

It sucks how Gail Kim was handle in the WWE. I pretty much gave up on any decent women matches in the WWE. As for the other releases, I can't say I am surprised. I expect to see more cuts soon.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> ^ Son, Kofi is better than pretty much every other midcarder not named Daniel Bryan(and Sheamus if he counts). The fact that he hasn't got a bigger push absolutely boggles my mind.
> 
> And DH wanted to leave, he wants to pursue MMA.


Kofi's a borderline terrible wrestler, actually. He's even worse on the mic and has no character at all.
That being said, there's no way they release him. He's their default face midcard title chaser.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> Pretty ironic comment coming from someone who is a fan of someone like Kelly Kelly, who has such "great" In-Ring abilities.


Kelly Kelly does have great in ring abilities she combines her wrestling skills and gymnastic skills and also does risky moves that no other diva does. Her matches are entertaining. And Kelly Kelly is divas champion cos she has worked hard for 5 years she is very over with the crowd and finally she has her moment to be champion


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

I wonder if Melina goes to Tna shes gonna make John go with her... stinks to think such a smelly whore could possibly ruin his chances at even the Hall of Fame someday.



PS: I bet Vince is laughing his ASS off at firing Melina and making Morrison miserable, Ive always heard Vince was never fan of John.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> And why would Melina want JoMo to quit?


Cos John is Melina's bitch


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly does have great in ring abilities she combines her wrestling skills and gymnastic skills and also does risky moves that no other diva does.


trollol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Theff said:


> I wonder if Melina goes to Tna shes gonna make John go with her... stinks to think such a smelly whore could possibly *ruin his chances at even the Hall of Fame someday.*



And people say I'm a HUGE Mark for Truth. At least I don't go around saying how he's going to be in the Hall of Fame unlike some JoMo marks saying shit like the above. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Only in your fantasies, Theff. Only in your fantasies.... 




> PS: I bet Vince is laughing his ASS off at firing Melina and making Morrison miserable, Ive always heard Vince was never fan of John.


There are MANY who were never fans of John, theff. Vince was only one of MANY.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

M.S.I.I. said:


> trollol


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

nah she ain't lying. Kelly Kelly is the Dynamite Kid of the Divas division.


----------



## Dimas75 (May 15, 2011)

According to Gail's twitter she quit her job instead of being fired. Is that even possible with WWE's contracts? WWE.com hasnt confirmed her release yet.


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

Chris Masters was the next Lex Luger.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Any more releases? I also expect a few FCW releases. They really need to clean up down there.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Kelly Kelly actually got over unlike these other stupid bitches.


Melina was an over heel and was an over face. In fact, she was so over that due to WWE botching her heel turn, she routinely got pops that rivalled Kelly's.


----------



## Geogkrt (Aug 24, 2010)

Lol at this thread.

I don't care about any of these worthless jobbers. Fuck them all. I don't care enough to even make a "slut" Melina joke.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Kofi's a borderline terrible wrestler, actually. He's even worse on the mic and has no character at all.
> That being said, there's no way they release him. He's their default face midcard title chaser.


Not only that, Kofi shifts a hell of a lot of merch as well.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

btbgod said:


> Not only that, Kofi shifts a hell of a lot of merch as well.


Kofi's shirts are hideous looking. They almost have to be a test to prove that fans will pay money for anything.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Masters should be able to get a job in another company that isn't TNA. I'll be horribly disappointed if he ends up in TNA.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

If they release Drew McIntyre and Layla i shall personally fly to America and punch Vince square in the jaw, and go to prison for my actions.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Is it just me or does Kim come off very immature in all this? I understand her frustration but try and be little professional in this matter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

daemonicwanderer said:


> Melina was an over heel and was an over face. In fact, she was so over that due to WWE botching her heel turn, she routinely got pops that rivalled Kelly's.


Then where did the pops go? She got no reaction prior to her release.

Don't give me that she was on Superstars all the time excuse because so was Beth Phoenix and she can still get a pop when she's on RAW.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

DubC said:


> Is it just me or does Kim come off very immature in all this? I understand her frustration but try and be little professional in this matter.


Not just you, I think she is being completley unproffesional. She has got to reliase that she is 34 and her time in the main event of the Diva's decision is past now especially when Kelly Kelly and Eve have managed to get over a lot and even when she was being pushed Gail was never as over as them.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

btbgod said:


> Not just you, I think she is being completley unproffesional. She has got to reliase that she is 34 and her time in the main event of the Diva's decision is past now especially when Kelly Kelly and Eve have managed to get over a lot and even when she was being pushed Gail was never as over as them.


Eve isn't over.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly is the top face and actually is one of the longest serving divas in the division right now as she debuted in 2006. Melina debuted in 2005 but she gone now so Kelly Kelly is a veteran.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

Melina's undoubtedly the biggest loss of these all. She's one of the divas that I actually looked forward to watching.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> Eve isn't over.


She is over to a extent, more than most divas in the division excluding Kelly anyway.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is the top face and actually is one of the longest serving divas in the division right now as she debuted in 2006. Melina debuted in 2005 but she gone now so Kelly Kelly is a veteran.


On a random note, Kelly Kelly reminds me of The Kat.

I don't see why anyone would think Alicia Fox would get released when she's on a winning streak plus her younger sister, Christina, is training in FCW. The WWE has been dying to get a long lost sister storyline going.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

laugh-out-loud said:


> In a state of shock.
> 
> I've never felt as attached to a wrestler in my ten years of watching as I have Melina. Say what you will about her, but you can't deny the woman's passion.
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

btbgod said:


> They need to keep jobbers around. Primo is good at working the crowd at house shows and pre match events and getting them into the show. He also sells well and is useful for putting people over, same can be said for JTG.
> 
> As far as Alicia Fox goes there is no reason to keep her around then again, no obvious reason to randomly let her go when she is at least getting TV time and Smackdown! already has a thin diva roster.
> 
> Cannon and O'Brien suck, Harris is good in the ring, he is young but needs to loose weight and sharpen his mic skills. I really don't think Harris will go anywhere.


They would still have Hawkins, Ryder, Beretta, Reks, Clay and Curtis as the lowest jobbers if they got rid of them. But I didn't mean they would get rid of all of them anyway, they are just a few names that I would think would be likely to leave if any more did leave


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

chr1st0 said:


> They would still have Hawkins, Ryder, Beretta, Reks, Clay and Curtis as the lowest jobbers if they got rid of them. But I didn't mean they would get rid of all of them anyway, they are just a few names that I would think would be likely to leave if any more did leave


True, I think they would get rid of Reks, Barretta and Hawkins before JTG and Primo though.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

The male roster are in shock at Melina's release. None of them will get their daily blowjob off Perez. 

Dark times indeed.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

btbgod said:


> True, I think they would get rid of Reks, Barretta and Hawkins before JTG and Primo though.


I wouldn't get rid of any of those guys (well, maybe Reks). The others are young and can all wrestle. That's a good combination. 

Neither roster is exactly bloated right now anyway.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

btbgod said:


> She is over to a extent, more than most divas in the division excluding Kelly anyway.


She comes out to dead silence 99% of the time. I like her, but she only gets pops when she does flashy moves. And those pops are pretty small.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Legion Of Hell said:


> The male roster are in shock at Melina's release. None of them will get their daily blowjob off Perez.
> 
> Dark times indeed.


Yeah but they don't have to worry. Kelly & the Bellas didn't go anywhere.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Eve isn't even a little bit over. Didn't she get like 4% of a three way split vote not too long ago? Even after two title runs and Kelly style external promotion, she's a heat repellent.


----------



## hollyoaksislove (Nov 30, 2010)

I am shocked Tyler Reks and Curt Hawkins are still employed. They don't even wrestle at house shows!


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not surprised that Melina has been released. She kept getting injured, seemed like she had a pretty bad attitude and quite frankly, she wasn't interesting anymore. The entire divas division has gotten boring. I was actually interested when Kharma was there but unfortunately, that only lasted a couple of weeks. 

I'm surprised that David Hart Smith has been released. I can't say the same thing about the rest.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> And people say I'm a HUGE Mark for Truth. At least I don't go around saying how he's going to be in the Hall of Fame unlike some JoMo marks saying shit like the above. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Only in your fantasies, Theff. Only in your fantasies....


Actually i'd say Truth has a decent chance of going into the HOF in the distant future, better than Morrison for sure. He's been in the wrestling biz a LONG time already so as long as he stays in good relations with WWE, they'll throw him in 10 or 15 years from now when they can't scrape enough people together. If Koko B Ware is in the WWE HoF, R-Truth can get in too. I agree Morrison is going to get fired or quit WWE long before he could be considered HOF-worthy though.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

hollyoaksislove said:


> I am shocked Tyler Reks and Curt Hawkins are still employed. They don't even wrestle at house shows!




very true.
have they even been on superstars of late? 

reks and hawkins really don't need to bring much gear with them, they'd be better use helping set-up the ring at each show.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Fufflefuff said:


> Eve isn't even a little bit over. Didn't she get like 4% of a three way split vote not too long ago? Even after two title runs and Kelly style external promotion, she's a heat repellent.


None of the Divas are over right now, besides Kelly Kelly, and I don't blame any of them. If you think Eve is the only diva that isn't over, your dead wrong. Natalya isn't even over tbh, the crowd were dead as fuck during her match with AJ and her matches with Alicia on Superstars. It's only when Natalya turned heel, the crowd started getting in to it, exactly the same with Beth's heel turn as well, which goes to show, you give these divas something interesting to do, they'll get a reaction. They haven't been doing that with Eve or all the other unover divas.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I wish the Divias would stop their retarded screaming and yelling during matches. 

I'm looking at you Kelly "*COOMMEEE ONNN*" Kelly


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, looks like Mr Steal Yo Gurl's been released.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Therapy said:


> I wish the Divias would stop their retarded screaming and yelling during matches.
> 
> I'm looking at you Kelly "*COOMMEEE ONNN*" Kelly


Kelly Kelly screams to sell her moves


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly screams to sell her moves


I thought it was to wake everyone up at the end of her matches


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly screams to sell her moves


If I really want to hear screams I watch some porn.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TheKev said:


> If I really want to hear screams I watch some porn.


*If you wanted to watch mostly naked, oiled up men rolling around on top of each other you can watch porn as well.*


*Screaming from the women is pretty realistic. Pain causes someone to scream... I don't see what the problem is. *



Minka said:


> On a random note, Kelly Kelly reminds me of The Kat.
> 
> I don't see why anyone would think Alicia Fox would get released when she's on a winning streak plus her younger sister, Christina, is training in FCW. *The WWE has been dying to get a long lost sister storyline going.*


*What exactly are you basing THAT on?*


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Screaming from the women is pretty realistic. Pain causes someone to scream... I don't see what the problem is. *


Wasn't the complaint about some of the divas screaming while doing their own moves? THAT gets annoying. I doubt Kelly hurts herself every time she grabs someone's hair in order to do a bulldog. I think she picked it up from Melina though. At least that's one obnoxious, random screamer off the roster.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Wasn't the complaint about some of the divas screaming while doing their own moves? THAT gets annoying. I doubt Kelly hurts herself every time she grabs someone's hair in order to do a bulldog. I think she picked it up from Melina though. At least that's one obnoxious, random screamer off the roster.


Kidd, Jericho, and Bourne does the same thing but I don't hear complaints on the boards.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The only release I _sort of_ care about is Kozlov's. I don't care that much, but it was a little disappointing. He was a pretty good comedy character and the Santino/Kozlov duo was entertaining. But it's no big loss.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ass Invader said:


> Kidd, Jericho, and Bourne does the same thing but I don't hear complaints on the boards.


Cause they're not screaming as if Freddy & Jason are lunging at them trying to kill them.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

Back when Al Wilson was around, they wanted to debut an illegitimate sister for Torrie Wilson but the girl (forgot her name) got seriously injured and the storyline was canned.

Then, when Torrie got drafted back to Smackdown! they planned to debut Krissy Vaine as her angry long lost sister but Krissy left the company for personal reasons.

Soon after, the WWE hired Catalina White and had her take the persona "Saylor James" aka Mickie James little sister but Catalina got a tattoo without WWE's permission so they released her.

Now they hired Alicia's real life sister.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> Kidd, Jericho, and Bourne does the same thing but I don't hear complaints on the boards.


Kidd and Bourne are rarely ever on and Jericho is in a band.

I also saw someone mention Kidd's stupid squeals today and I for 1 agree.

And the diva's (particularly Kelly Kelly) screams are totally different


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Screaming from the women is pretty realistic. Pain causes someone to scream... I don't see what the problem is. *


Thank the gods the divas are keeping wrestling realistic.

Incidentally, I don't watch MMA ever, but do female fighters scream constantly during fights? That would be hilarious.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

chr1st0 said:


> I thought it was to wake everyone up at the end of her matches


Kelly Kelly makes her matches realitic by screaming to sell her moves it would look stupid if she was silent



TheKev said:


> If I really want to hear screams I watch some porn.


As the poster above me said you watch olied up men wrestle so really your comment about rather watching porn makes you look stupid


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Wasn't the complaint about some of the divas screaming while doing their own moves? THAT gets annoying. I doubt Kelly hurts herself every time she grabs someone's hair in order to do a bulldog. I think she picked it up from Melina though. At least that's one obnoxious, random screamer off the roster.


*If that's the complain I find it silly as well. She's showing emotion, I have no problem with that. I do have a problem with her trying to look anorexic like Angelina Love though. 

Minka, thanks. I find that oddly interesting. I don't know if I'd like it but at least it would be a storyline for the division.


Instant Karma, I wouldn't have a clue. I have no reason to watch female MMA matches. I'd say those women are pretty damn tough though.*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

No ones random screaming will ever top Mick Foley.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I am very, very disappointed to see Masters released. I always enjoyed him a lot, and he has improved a ton in the ring working on Superstars. They should've kept him on SD and let him be a midcard face, but no... bad booking once again.

Gail Kim is a disappointment, but no surprise. Melina is a shock to me though: not too long ago she was one of the top divas in the division. They were two of the more talented divas, so it's a bit sad to see them go.

Kozlov getting fired is a really odd move to me too. He and Santino were an over comedy-jobber tag team: why release yet another tag team, and one that is so over, no less? Not to mention the poor guy was injured.

DH Smith... I could not care less. He was horrible. I didn't want to see him fired though, and I can't say I was really bothered by his occasional job on Superstars.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> I am very, very disappointed to see Masters released. I always enjoyed him a lot, and he has improved a ton in the ring working on Superstars. They should've kept him on SD and let him be a midcard face, but no... bad booking once again.
> 
> Gail Kim is a disappointment, but no surprise. Melina is a shock to me though: not too long ago she was one of the top divas in the division. They were two of the more talented divas, so it's a bit sad to see them go.
> 
> ...


Smith openly said he wanted to go into MMA, Gail & Melina were causing problems backstage, they replace Kozlov with Ryder in Santino's team but I don't know why they released Masters.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

So I fall off the face of the planet for a few days and Gail Kim gets fired?? Are you shitting me??

Chris Masters got fired?? Fucking heellll. Push him when he's young and green, keep him on superstars when he's off the roids and more experienced. Great move. Wasn't a big fan, but they fucked up with him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really disappointing they didn't try and put Masters on TV a bit more often, just to see what happens. Feel as if he had been stuck on Superstars forever.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *If that's the complain I find it silly as well. She's showing emotion, I have no problem with that. I do have a problem with her trying to look anorexic like Angelina Love though. *


She really is way too thin. Her eye makeup might weigh more than she does. Can she even open her eyes? I find that more disturbing than the random screaming.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

now my spanish is bad as in i cant speak read or write it, but the site i use to watch stuff says wwe just released reks, drew mac, and jack swagger. again its in spanish so i could be extremely wrong about this.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd be extremely shocked if they released Jack Swagger.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> I'd be extremely shocked if they released Jack Swagger.


true, i would put the link up but its a streaming site. i know the rules...sure it can be found with research tho...


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Van Hammer said:


> now my spanish is bad as in i cant speak read or write it, but the site i use to watch stuff says wwe just released reks, drew mac, and jack swagger. again its in spanish so i could be extremely wrong about this.


reks and drew mac i can believe as they have disappeared but swagger? if that's true something must've happened behind the scenes with him.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

More likely it's not true at all. 
I still don't get the constant "rumors" about releasing guys in their mid 20's. It's not like FCW is pouring out superior talent.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't see it happening.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Reks can go, Swagger and Drew need to stay. I'm hoping you either read it wrong, or it's complete BS.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> So I fall off the face of the planet for a few days and Gail Kim gets fired?? Are you shitting me??
> 
> Chris Masters got fired?? Fucking heellll. Push him when he's young and green, keep him on superstars when he's off the roids and more experienced. Great move. Wasn't a big fan, but they fucked up with him.


Yeah I never understood why the hell they shoved him down our throats back in 2005.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

DeSean Bishops from FCW got the boot on Friday.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

btbgod said:


> Not just you, I think she is being completley unproffesional. She has got to reliase that she is 34 and her time in the main event of the Diva's decision is past now especially when Kelly Kelly and Eve have managed to get over a lot and even when she was being pushed Gail was never as over as them.


Please. Kelly Kelly and Eve are nothing but pissbreak signs. The only way for them to get a reaction like Gail Kim would be to show their pussies.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

A load of FCW was cut this weekend, for anyone interested.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TankOfRate said:


> A load of FCW was cut this weekend, for anyone interested.


As long as Moxley and Tyler Black stayed I don't really mind. I'm not really familiar with most of the people down there.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

So far, Lucky Cannon, DeSean Bishop, Cameron Lynn (aka Ariane Andrew), Sonia (Lawler's girlfriend), Bobby Dutch, Jason Mullen, Leroy Parks and Colin Cassady are gone.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Don't even wanna know how old Lawler's girlfriend is.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

coughcough21coughcough


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn, Masters has so much talent it is such a waste. As a heel in 2006 or whenever he was great. DH Smith had good size and presence, needed to work on his mic skills though. Koslov actually looked good at times and had unique offense but I guess he wasnt really ever gonna do much. With monsters like him they need to be booked as such from the get go and he wasnt (for long anyway).


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

OH nooo, Ariane Andrew, She won't get to have that classic with half of her fave match Alicia Fox. BIG LOSS to the wrestling world.

Oh and Lawlers girlfriend, Lets see if he feels the same way about her as he did Stacey Carter, Wonder if he'll still be on RAW tonight 

Don't care about ANY of the guys cut, most of the guys in FCW are Vanilla/Meh worthy although Lucky Cannon had his looks goin for him.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> coughcough21coughcough


Let's hope it's another Kat situation.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

They bother to sign Miss MelinaFox and cut her right away. What gives?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I am so disappointed about Gail....she could of been amazing there...shame on you WWE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just by reading Melina's tweets..I still cannot wait for her shoot interview. It's going to be filled with tears, fake laughter, passive aggressive insults and awkward bug eyed stares.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll listen to Melina's shoot if the interviewer has the balls to ask her how much she whored around.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She won't do a YouShoot, at all but if it's RF or a regular HighSpots shoot, they'll ask her about the rumors of her being a trash box without accusing her and then she'll throw another chick under the bus. Guaranteed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That's going to be full of win. I'd buy it (at a rather cheap price, of course). She's one of the people that had enough controversy in her career that would make for a good shoot.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Sucks to see anyone lose their job...

- Wasn't expecting anything big to happen when *Gail Kim* returned, the division wasn't looking too pretty at that point.
I was surprised to see her jobbed out so quickly after her return because she looked to become a top contender on SD.

I'm not a fan of the current knockouts division so Kim returning to TNA wouldn't thrill me.

- Haven't been a fan of *Milena* since '07. The quality in her matches went down after her '08 return.

- Been a fan of *Kozlov* since '09. i thought it was weird that after his return he didn't continue to team with Santino.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Just by reading Melina's tweets..I still cannot wait for her shoot interview. It's going to be filled with tears, fake laughter, passive aggressive insults and awkward bug eyed stares.


:lmao this!

Her tweets have been like watching a car crash unfold. It's brilliant.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL! According to Melina, she wasn't even allowed to go into the building to watch JoMo from the back yesterday at Raw. Ouch! She said she had dropped him off there at the arena.



> RealMelina Melina
> @
> @artistLA323 No. I'm still fired. I had this trip planned prior. I stand by my man. I was told I couldn't go IN the arena 2 watch. Funny.
> 16 hours ago


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

She is the definition of desperation.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

I have to say, I loved Punk's shoutouts on Raw to Masters, Kozlov and even Smith. I did NOT expect them at all!


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

NatP said:


> I have to say, I loved Punk's shoutouts on Raw to Masters, Kozlov and even Smith. I did NOT expect them at all!


yep agreed that was so full of win and very unexpected he really put Masters over big time saying he had been working his ass off for the past year


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Glad he put Masters over. I'm hoping he gets a job with a company that isn't TNA. He has the talent.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Masters is the one guy that I can see get rehired quicker than the rest. He seems to have some friends in the back and he has worked his ass off. 

Though part of me wishes that it was part of the angle... Masters deserves a damn push given his work on Superstars.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

I wonder if this is it for the cuts. I wasn't really high on Sonia or Cameron down in FCW. They need to debut Naomi or Maxine now that Gail and Melina gone. Happy for Rosa being safe though.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Masters is the one guy that I can see get rehired quicker than the rest. He seems to have some friends in the back and he has worked his ass off.
> 
> Though part of me wishes that it was part of the angle... Masters deserves a damn push given his work on Superstars.


All it takes is a new gimmick and he could probably be re-signed in a flash. Throw a mask on him or some face paint, some hair color, some new attire and who knows what could happen.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*



> Chris Masters Interview Highlights
> 
> On being surprised about his WWE release: "If somebody on the outside was watching me, they wouldn't be surprised because they hadn't used me in any real storylines or anything. They just had me dittering on Superstars. But the thing is, for the last year and a half on Superstars, it really gave me time to develop my craft and really put some time into matches and through that I just really started taking a passion in the art of professional wrestling and through time it started to really translate. I came along a lot."
> 
> ...


Audio here:

http://www.vowlive.com/shows/episode-9-chris-masters-live/

Still thinks it sucks they didn't do something with him this time around. :lmao at him going in on Otunga though.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

i don't like masters but he definitely improved greatly and should've been used a little bit better.


----------



## Captain - Charisma (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

Nice interview, Masters was getting better all the time and was working really hard, shame they just let talent go so easily.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

Baffles the mind that he was pushed huge back when he was green as hell, but when he's actually worked his ass off to get better and he's gotten clean, they release him. But hey, I guess its like he said about Otunga, wrestlers being called up to tv prematurely. Hope to see him working some indy matches soon (I say that because I don't watch TNA and don't plan on making the effort to). He seems like he's really serious about what he's doing now and just wants to perform.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

Masters got *****. Pop Tatari knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

Poor guy. He really was coming along pretty nicely


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

He's right to be pissed. The guy was a quiet revelation for the last year or so,


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

I'm" one of the few people that watch WWE Superstars so I can definitely attest to the fact that Masters has improved immensely since coming back to WWE. Every single time he went out there and made of the most of his minutes and got over with the fans, ALL on his merit. Out of all the releases, I still say that Masters was the most shocking hands down.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

OMG....Kris Masterson has no business here at the Impact Zone


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

Actually, I believe his first interview was with Pro Wrestling Report. This one went more in depth, though.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

Bullshit how we never got anywhere his second time around.

No focus, no creativity happening at all with WWE and it's mid-card talent these days.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Actually, I believe his first interview was with Pro Wrestling Report. This one went more in depth, though.


Oh, I never heard about that one.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

He's obviously jealous of Otunga


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

:lmao I wonder what other wrestlers think of Otunga, can't say I disagree with Masters on that note. Otunga doesn't belong any where near a wrestling ring stick to the reality tv shows buddy.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*



CamillePunk said:


> Masters got *****. Pop Tatari knows what I'm talking about.


What?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

Otunga is only getting pushed because he's fucking that fat ass on Jennifer Hudson and she's probably signing a bunch of checks for WWE.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

him going to tna and instantly being significantly better than anyone in that company, be used wrong and put into shitty matches that he is above would be his worst move.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

Now that Masters is gone, people are going to say that he was getting the biggest ovations at every show and was totally over... Sigh...


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Gail Kim was the most talented. What was she thinking leaving TNA as the number one knockout? Hope she's learned her lesson.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

Its a shame he got released. He had alot of talent and he improved alot. But he is spot on about Otunga.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

he could've made a good midcard champ/contender


----------



## HBK96 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*

Was really pulling for him to feud with Ziggler over the IC title last fall. It's a real shame what has been done with him.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*



Pop Tatari said:


> What?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Masters handled himself 30x better than Melina and GK did in that interview.


----------



## RubyRed (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Chris Masters' first post-WWE interview*



King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Otunga is only getting pushed because he's fucking that fat ass on Jennifer Hudson and she's probably signing a bunch of checks for WWE.


Classy.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Gail Kim Quits.*

So MVP,Carlito,MR Kennedy,Lashley,Benjamin,Lance Cade, now Masters fantastic

Alberto Del Reactionless,Otugatapping fat Bitch, Michael Who are still around?

LOL

Sorry for offending people wont do it again I promise.


----------



## Geogkrt (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm sorry but it's impossible to vote in the poll since none of the people in it have any talent whatsoever. Should've added another option for, "None".


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

Masters is a really great talent. I'm kind of hoping that he doesn't go to TNA though as he'll probably get used worse there than in WWE. There is a small part of me hoping he could be useful in ROH if he went there.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr Joe Perfect said:


> Masters is a really great talent. I'm kind of hoping that he doesn't go to TNA though as he'll probably get used worse there than in WWE. There is a small part of me hoping he could be useful in ROH if he went there.


I could see him teaming up with Mike Bennett.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone else stumped as to why JTG still has a job?


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> Anyone else stumped as to why JTG still has a job?


Someones got to play the generic thug


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> Someones got to play the generic thug


Lol. Good point. WWE loves to stereotype those ethnics.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> Anyone else stumped as to why JTG still has a job?


I expected JTG to get released because he was finally taking his character in a different direction (unfortunately, it was on NXT, so no one noticed). 
On the other hand, JTG is young and can wrestle. I'd keep him around for those reasons.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> I could see him teaming up with Mike Bennett.


To be honest i quite like mike bennett but that would be awesome.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I marked out when CM Punk mentioned these getting fired on Raw


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Gail Kim Quits.*



Saiyan Ryu said:


> So MVP,Carlito,MR Kennedy,Lashley,Benjamin,Lance Cade, now Masters fantastic
> 
> Alberto Del Reactionless,Otugatapping fat Bitch, Michael Who are still around?
> 
> ...


Carlito was unmotivated, sloppy in the ring and was completley overated in the ring and on the mic. Shelton Benjamin was good in the ring but devoid of any other skills that make a good pro wrestler, Kennedy was never as good as people made him out to be and was terrible in the ring only had a few good matches with Taker which almost anyone can do and Lashley quit of his own accord.

Don't see your point?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Poor Masters. They really didn't even give him a chance this time around. He was doing great on Superstars, he could've easily been a midcard face on Smackdown, but no.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm fucking glad someone mentioned Masters. I've been praising him for months now on how much he's improved and he was good enough on the mic. He had the look and the ability and I have absolutely no idea why they released him. But I honestly hope he goes somewhere else and kills it. It's a shame that TNA isn't really a viable alternative for someone who wants to shine.


----------



## TeamJoMo (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Melina Released*



scrilla said:


> THANK YOU VINCE! THANK YOU VINCE!
> 
> 
> can't wait til Morrison quits like the whipped *** he is. :lmao


ugh... Why would he quit?? Melina is going 2 WSU this November.. and btw I think that RIO SHOULD b released he's the worst peace of ***** EVER. that dude can't wrestle ''Mr. 1 finisher''


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Del Rio is about six hundred times better in the ring than Morrison (and I think Morrison is decent). 
Most of the roster only has one finisher. What kind of stupid argument is that?


----------



## bjpenn (Aug 14, 2011)

Do you guys think Melina will ever come back?


----------



## DESTINADO (Aug 16, 2011)

Melina lasted a lot longer then most ppl suspected IMO


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

It's never nice to see someone lose their job, but I can't say I'll miss them much


----------



## DeepArmDrag (Aug 17, 2011)

I could see some of these guys coming back as long as they don't go nuclear on the WWE.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i watch all santinos matches as im still a big fan of his but it seems all his creativity has gone. he just does the same kind of standard and basic wrestling moves in every match now and ends with the cobra. he used to use some harsh looking judo moves.. was awesome. but for some reason thats stopped.. disapointing.


----------



## CaptainAwesomeness (Aug 19, 2011)

Chris Masters went to summerslam axxess lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So.... I think Grisham's gone.



realkingregal said:


> I would like to thank @todd_grisham for all his help get me through NXT.Best wishes for your new career at ESPN.





todd_grisham said:


> “Celebrate endings for they precede new beginnings.” — Jonathan Lockwood Huie


EDIT: And it's confirmed by PWInsider. http://www.pwinsider.com/article/61039/espn-hires-departing-wwe-announcer.html?p=1


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> So.... I think Grisham's gone.


Ace has been future endeavoring today. 

"WWE has come to terms on the release of Todd Chisholm as of today, August 23, 2011. WWE wishes Tom all the best in all of his future endeavors."


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks like Grisham left on his own terms?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

well the coach is been successful with ESPN hope Grisham the same luck


----------



## sportzinn (Aug 23, 2011)

wow Melina Released!!!!


----------

